# tune up your ironhorse



## da_chris (22. Februar 2009)

hi,

wollte mal die folgenden bilder mit euch diskutieren. ich glaube es sind fast alle bilder von den world cup bikes von sam hill.

wesentlich:

 - silence (keine klappergeräusche etc.)
 - schmutzfänger
 - moto foam (schaumstoff)
 - was euch noch einfällt

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2413279/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2425908/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2509116/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2791404/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3028103/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3036041/
http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/downloads/press/DT70_PRObikeHILL.pdf

silence:

laut den dirt-beiträgen schwört sam hill darauf dass sein bike sehr leise ist. dazu verwendet er zum großteil die weiche seite von klettverschlüssen und klebt sie and die stellen wo kette oder kabel anschlagen können. die bowdenzüge haben ab dem dämpfer einen schlauchüberzug etc.

als ich mein bike damals gekauft habe, ist mir sofort aufgefallen dass es wesentlich leiser ist als andere (z.b. kona oder specialized meiner freunde). ich glaube, wenn man nicht dauernd dass klappern im hintergrund hat kann man sich sogar noch mehr aufs fahren konzentrieren.

schmutzfänger:

die schlauchbespannung an der gabel kenne ich schon, die bringt echt viel, aber ich bezweifle die einsätze am hinteren rahmenteil, wie auf den fotos. meiner meinung nach müssten die noch weiter rauf gehen, um zu verhindern dass kein schlamm in das rahmeneck fällt.

habe mir auch einen hinteren schmutzfänger aus plexiglas gebastelt, werde das ganze dann mal auf schnee testen und schaun ob es was bringt

moto foam:

ist eigentlich eine super idee, wenn man sich daran errinert was sich immer an schlamm und erde anhäuft. gerade bei den pedalen glaub ich ganz sinnvoll. aber vor allem spart es sehr viel gewicht den wenn die freiräume mit dem schaumstoff ausgefüllt ist kann sich eben kein dreck mehr ansammeln.

ich freue mich schon auf eure beiträge.

wer noch solche bilder weiß, vielleicht auch von anderen bikes bitte einstellen


----------



## Crak (22. Februar 2009)

ich kann dir sagen, dass der schmutzfänger hinten sehr viel bringt, bei mir ging er bis oben, bei den bis zur mitte wird es aber auch einiges bringen denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (22. Februar 2009)

Das hier ist ne ganz blöde Stelle, wenn man im Schlamm fährt. Ich hatte es bis auf die Kabelbinder an der Wippe auch erst so, da hat der Schaltzug im Schlamm an einem Tag ca. 1 mm an der Wippe weggefräst.
Der Kabelbinder kann auch nicht verhindern, daß der Zug über die Wippe oder den Hinterbau reibt.







Ich habe es jetzt so:






Das geht halt nur am Schaltzug nicht so besonders gut, weil die Kette je nach Gang usw. am Schaltzug bzw. dem Schlauch, der darum ist, aufliegt. Leichte Bewegung habe ich noch zwischen Zughülle/Bremsleitung und Dämpfer. Aber da reicht etwas Gewebeband auf allen Teilen.

Ein Schmutzfänger am Hinterbau wird das Problem auch nicht komplett lösen.

Ein häufiges Problem beim Sunday ist auch, daß das Ventil am Dämpfer (DHX) dreckig und dann irgendwann beim Aufpumpen undicht wird. Die Kolbenstange bleibt relativ sauber, also vielleicht nur ein Überzieher für den Piggybag. Vielleicht hilft auch der Schmutzfänger ganz gut.


----------



## fatcrobat (22. Februar 2009)

also die schmutzfänger sach is top hab mir was am 2ten tag nach kauf was gebastellt den moto foam hat ein bekannter in seinem pferdchen  und gereusche interresieren mich eigentlich nich da ich nur mit ipod fahre dabei konzentriere ich mich besser und fahr flowiger 
aber ansonsten macht da ja alles sin


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Februar 2009)

ok, ich brauche so´n carbon schutz. das sieht heiß aus.wer baut mir den??? bisher hab ich auch immer nen zerfetzen schlauch dran gebastelt. bringt in meinen augen auch viel. das problem mit dem zu gerotztem ventil am piggy hab ich nicht. der trick heisst vivid.
die sache mit dem schaumstoff will mir noch nicht so einläuchten. nur der geräusche wegen??? oder auch um die verschmutzung an lästigen stellen zu vermeiden?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

Ich habe vor mir die Tage mal so einen zu baun
Wenn du möchtest bestell ich Carbon ab und mach dir den zweiten


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Februar 2009)

das wäre ja ne geile nummer wenn du das machen würdest!!!
sag was du von mir bekommst und dann immer zu!
sehr coole sache, thanks so far dude


----------



## TZR (22. Februar 2009)

Würde auch einen nehmen!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

Gut kein Ding 
Dann werd ich mir morgen Carbon holen und nen Prototypbaun und dann kann ich sie euch verkaufen..
 keine Angst wird nich teuer 
Müsste dann zweiteilig sein wegen der querstrebe oder?
Na ja ich mess morgen mal alles aus dann schick ich euch mal ne Pn wies zurZeit aussieht


----------



## Marder (22. Februar 2009)

das werden jetzt wahrscheinlich bald alle sundays außem ibc haben...

meins ist noch nicht mal da, aber ich hab mich sofort nach carbon umgeschaut, als ich das foto gesehen habe 

es echt nen leicht zu bearbeitendes material - hab schonmal 2 carbonkettenführungen gebastelt


----------



## TZR (22. Februar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ist es besser, wenn das Teil weiter nach oben geht als hier:





Ich weiß aber nicht, wie weit es kann, müßte man entweder abgucken oder ohne Dämpferfeder ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

Jop wiegesagt wird zweiteilig.. der untere Teil wird haargenauso wie auf dem Bild und oben halt auch noch so eine Platte


----------



## TZR (22. Februar 2009)

Kannst ja erstmal aus Pappe eins machen, bevor du am Carbon rumfräst.


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Februar 2009)

yeah yeah yeah, ich kann es kaum abwarten. sehr gut
danke freak!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

@ TZR:
Sehr gute Idee danke! Direkt morgen früh gehts ans werk hab sogar eben mal geschaut ich hab hier noch ne Menge Carbon liegen


@bobtailoner
 Ich hoffe sie wird euch gefallen 
Mit Ausfräsungen oder ohne? 
 Sundayfahrer müssen doch zusammenhalten


----------



## da_chris (22. Februar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ...
> die sache mit dem schaumstoff will mir noch nicht so einläuchten. nur der geräusche wegen??? oder auch um die verschmutzung an lästigen stellen zu vermeiden?



der schaumstoff kommt nur dahin wo sich kein dreck ablagern soll, hat mit geräuschen nix zu tun.


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Februar 2009)

ah ok, dan sollte ich mein ganzes biek in schaumstoff einbuddeln..nee spass bei seite, welche stellen habt ihr denn da so alle ausgefüllt mit schaumstoff. ist doch das ganz normale zeug aus dem motocross bedarf, oder?

@freak: ich vertraue dir vollkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (22. Februar 2009)

Ich könnte es mir auch gut einteilig und länger vor der Verstrebung vorstellen und mit Nieten an den 2-3 Löchern befestigt.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

Stimmt
Ich finds zweiteilig schicker
Zumal wenn mans einteilig macht die edle Strebe nich mehr so genial rüberkommt

Die Strebe steht ja auch leicht vor
Na ja ich schau was ich tun kann


----------



## TZR (22. Februar 2009)

Nur sollte dann halt kein Dreck durch die Strebe kommen. Sonst könnte man den Teil drüber auch weglassen.
Aber du machst das schon


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

So Mini wie die Löcher sind wird so gut wie nicht durchkommen
Aber wenn du möchtest mache ich deine 1 Teilig


----------



## TZR (22. Februar 2009)

Ja doch, ich hätte es lieber ganz zu. Schlamm gibts ja nicht nur in Brocken, sondern auch sehr flüssig.


----------



## da_chris (22. Februar 2009)

das sind meine ersten versuche für den schmutzfänger:

nur der kurzeteil für unten





dann habe ich überlegt ob man nicht hinter die wuerstrebe den schmutzfänger von oben hineinschieben kann, denn die strebe ist ja auf den rohren geschweißt. das problem ist aber dann der einabu, man kann sie nicht mehr von oben hineinschieben, den bei den lagern ist es zu schmal.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. Februar 2009)

Gut gelöst finde ich aber die Stelle mit der Strebe scheint echt komplex zu sein 

Na ja ich schau mal was man machen kann


----------



## Kayodic (23. Februar 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir die Tage mal so einen zu baun
> Wenn du möchtest bestell ich Carbon ab und mach dir den zweiten




Also wenn du schon mal dabei bist würd ich auch einen nehmen.
Die Sache mit nem Schlauch is nämlich net unbedingt die hübscheste!
Hab auch kein Problem wenn er zweiteilig is.


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Februar 2009)

nochmal zu dieser schaumstoffgeschichte. wo bekomm ich moto-foam denn her? ich war heute bei louis und der gute mann hatte nur ein riesen fragezeihcne auf der stirn


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. Februar 2009)

@Kayodic

Es ist mir eigentlich wurscht ob 1 teilig oder 2 teilig
Muss nur sehen ob ich morgen lange stücke bekomme und nicht nur kurze ansonsten kann ich nur wenige 1 teilige machen

@ bobtailoner

Ich hab noch son schaumstoff allerdings hat der hinten drauf so ne schwarze schicht um ihn irgendwo ranzukleben vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen
kann ich dir beilegen beim spritzschutz 
Übrigens hab ich das zeug auf der Kettenstrebe damit hab ich jetzt kein geräusche mehr von der kette

oder noch ne Möglichkeit:
Aus solchen Schwämmen ausschneiden.. die gibts auch in ganz grob und farbig  Ich schau mal im inet wo es was gibt

http://www.rideology.net/motofoam/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (23. Februar 2009)

da_chris schrieb:


>



Du hast da im Bereich des hinteren Wippenlagers genau das Problem, was ich angesprochen habe. Besser zumindest abkleben, bevor es noch mehr wegscheuert.


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Februar 2009)

@freak: alter du bist mein held! ich hoffe wir sehen uns in WiBe, dann gibbet erstma nen gaaanz großes bier!
danke!!!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. Februar 2009)

hahaha ich weis noch als wir an dem überteuerten Imbiss standen und jeder zweite kunde vom kippeln sein stuhl gebrochen hat 

Mal ganz im Ernst 3 Pfund ohne Versandkosten für nen 10x12x3 stückchen? da kauf ich mir lieber nen 4er Pack Schwämme und zerreis die... oh man..
ich verkauf auch bald Schaumstoff in 10x10x1,5cm stücken für jeweils 10Euro  

Als Gratisgeschenk erhält jeder der den Spritzschutz bei mir kauft ein Stück Schaumstoff dazu  

Mal nebenbei:
Hat jemand von euch noch Buchsen für die obere Dämpferaufnahme? Fox DHX 5


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Februar 2009)

das problem bei normalem schwamm ist ja einfach nur, das der sich wie irre mit wasser vollsaugt. das ist nicht der gewünschte effekt. das moto-foam besteht aus einer groben pe-struktur und saugt kein wasser. ich hoffe ich vertue mich da jetzt nicht


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. Februar 2009)

doch doch du hast schon Recht aber dann kauf ich mir lieber im Aldi nen 4er Pack Schämme da gibt es auch so grobe 
Ich schau mal was es so gibt


----------



## Marder (23. Februar 2009)

wie wärs denn mit so nem fliegenschwamm von ner tanke??


----------



## fatcrobat (23. Februar 2009)

na das is  doch mal ne marktlücke  ich reihe mich mal bei den andern ein und hätte auch gern so ein teil  were echt cool 
sieht auch schick aus das ding 
ach und mit dem motofoam  also seit gester weis ich wie schwer so matschiges pferd sein kann und werde mir die woch was holen


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. Februar 2009)

@ Marder
Genau sowas in der Art 

@ fatcrobat
Alles kla! Dann sinds bis jetzt 5 Leute

Denke mal die Tage kommt das Carbon hier an dann kann ich übermorgen den Hinterbau von meinem Suni zerlegen und dann erstmal mit Pappe vorzeichnen

Spätestens nächste Woche Dienstag sind alle fertig! ( Scheiß Hermes )


----------



## Marder (23. Februar 2009)

hast du vielleicht die möglichkeit die schablone einzuscannen, sodass ich sie im maßstab 1:1 ausdrucken könnte??

ich hab mir auch ne platte bestellt, hab leider mein bike aber noch nicht...
dann kann ich den schutz noch vor der ersten fahrt montieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (23. Februar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> das problem bei normalem schwamm ist ja einfach nur, das der sich wie irre mit wasser vollsaugt. das ist nicht der gewünschte effekt. das moto-foam besteht aus einer groben pe-struktur und saugt kein wasser. ich hoffe ich vertue mich da jetzt nicht



Wie wärs mit grobem Filterschaum für Aquarienpumpen? Das saugt sich auch nicht voll.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. Februar 2009)

Könnte ich machen kla 

 Viel Spaß beim auspacken wünsche ich dir schonmal

flip:
Super Tipp son Zeugs hab ich ja noch  Genial
Oder was noch gut is is dieser Schaumstoff der unter das Auqarium kommt
zwar nicht so grob aber saugt auch nich wirklich!










Das sind die Schaumstoffe die ich euch anbieten kann


----------



## da_chris (24. Februar 2009)

also ich hab derweil noch einen einfachen insektenschwamm zerschnitten, der ist zwar gelb aber er saugt kein wasser da er sehr grob ist.

bin aber noch auf der suche noch einem schwarzen schwamm oder ähnliches.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (24. Februar 2009)

Könntest du vielleicht ein Bild reinstellen..
will mal sehen wie grob der ist

Thx


----------



## Crak (24. Februar 2009)

da_chris schrieb:


>



sieht aus als wäre es der oder?


----------



## oBATMANo (24. Februar 2009)

Nimm doch einfach nen Schlauch.
Ist doch viel einfacher.
So hab ich es zumindest gelöst.

Stück Schlauch zurechtschneiden, 6 Löcher zum Befestigen mit nem Locher rein und dann mit Kabelbindern festmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_chris (24. Februar 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> sieht aus als wäre es der oder?



das ist ein einfacher insektenschwamm kostet galube ich ca. 99 cent das stück, aber leider in gelb!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (24. Februar 2009)

garnich beim ersten Bilder drauf geachtet.. ich finds in Gelb garnicht mal sooo schlimm..
@ da_chris zur not geb ich dir nen stück von dem schwarzen groben

Hoffe ich krieg die ersten 5 Spritschützer übers Wochenende fertig
Den Rest ab Dienstag 

Die Tage kommen noch Bilder vom Aufbau


----------



## fatcrobat (25. Februar 2009)

an die fledermaus  nen schlauch hab ich auch aber das  sieht schon ******** aus


----------



## bobtailoner (26. Februar 2009)

ich hab mir gestern mal ein bissl aquarium filter geholt. da ich das zeug gerne in schwarz wollte war es direkt mal so teuer wie die restlichen filter.
aber latten. ich pack das ganze nachher mal rein und schiess dann ein foto


----------



## PHATpedro (26. Februar 2009)

hajo hier kostets auch n 12er.. 60x60x5cm aquarien filter der grobe, allerdings blau, wenns einen so riesig stoert geht er halt aus ausreichend abstand nach zurechtschneiden mit der dose drueber man musses ja nit komplett vollsiffen...


----------



## Idebug (26. Februar 2009)

ich finde das ironhorse sunday ist eine kläpperkiste... wie amcht sam das genau? meine kollegen bauen bikes selber und mein sunday ist dagegen eine kläpperksite...
habe auch ein xtr schaltwerk dran... könnte sein das das sehr laut ist...

als schmutzfänger hinten habe ich einfach ein 5 l plastik behäter zugeschnitten.

was sind die lautestent eile am sunday die man evtl mit kletverschlüssen leißer bekommen kann?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (26. Februar 2009)

Idebug schrieb:


> ich finde das ironhorse sunday ist eine kläpperkiste... wie amcht sam das genau? meine kollegen bauen bikes selber und mein sunday ist dagegen eine kläpperksite...
> habe auch ein xtr schaltwerk dran... könnte sein das das sehr laut ist...
> 
> als schmutzfänger hinten habe ich einfach ein 5 l plastik behäter zugeschnitten.
> ...



Laut?
Ich kenne ganz andere Räder die Krach machen wie sonst was..
Kann sein das mein Saint Schaltwerk deutlich mehr Spannung hat wie andere aber Kettenstrebenschutz is doch minimum... am meisten knallt die kette doch an dem vordersten Teil der Kettenstrebe wie bei fast jedem Rahmen.. da halt Klettverschluss drauf und schon macht das ganze Bike kein mux von sich


----------



## da_chris (26. Februar 2009)

laut sind  meistens das schaltwerk und der bereich der kettenführung.

speziell das schaltwerk schlägt leicht auf die kettenstrebe oder auf die kassette. sram schaltwerke haben eine wesentlich stärkere feder als normale, aber auch das neue saint schaltwerk hat relativ starke federn.

überall wo die kette anschalgen kann sollte man auch was machen.

zur info, mein ironhorse ist mit abstand viel leiser als die meiner freunde


----------



## da_chris (26. Februar 2009)

hier noch ein paar details:





- gummiüberzug bei der kettenführung
- weiche seite vom klettverschluss in den bereichen wo die kette anschlagen kann

mfg


----------



## FelixDH (27. Februar 2009)

noch eine kleine anmerkung zu dem schaumstoff:
ich habe mir im baumarkt für 2euro so einen schaumstoff für heizungsrohre o.ä. gekauft der ist zwar farblich nicht ganz so schön aber lässt sich mit wenigem zurechtschneiden schön in den dw-link und um den ausgleichsbehälter stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (27. Februar 2009)

saugt der nicht auch extrem wasser?


----------



## FelixDH (27. Februar 2009)

nein eigtl nicht das dient glaub ich bei so heizungsrohren nur dazu dass die hitze um die rohre herum nicht so groß ist...oder so^^


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Februar 2009)

zeig mal her was du da hast!


----------



## FelixDH (27. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383085&page=3&highlight=ironhorse
sry falscher link
verbesserung => http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/292616 <=


----------



## Marder (27. Februar 2009)

ich denk mal, das wolltest du uns zeigen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/292616


----------



## FelixDH (27. Februar 2009)

öhm ja...verdammt^^


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (27. Februar 2009)

naja dachte erst das wäre dieses mattgraue zeugs aber das was du hast geht echt in ordnung
sieht halt an manchen stellen wie z.B. der Feder ziemlich komisch aus 
Dafür gut durchdacht


----------



## FelixDH (27. Februar 2009)

bei der feder weiß ich nicht wie sehr die funktion beeinträchtig wird aber hat sich einfach mal so angeboten


----------



## Idebug (28. Februar 2009)

nur wo bekomme ich ein batzen klettverschluss her -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Hab so Klettverschlusszeugs auf ner Rolle.. bestimmt 10 Meter


----------



## Idebug (28. Februar 2009)

meine kette haut acuh imemrwieder an die hinterbaustrebe... hat da jemand eine lösung?

10 meter O: wo gibts das?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Ich habe kA wo mein Vater das wieder her hat 
 im Aldi zB gabs mal so 1 Meter Rollen mit beidem Material also eine Rolle mit den Widerhaken und das andere mit Flies oder was das auch immer ist


----------



## schnitzer (28. Februar 2009)

meine carbon schutz
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=156920&stc=1&d=1235823403


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Sehr gut! Müsste nur noch höher gehen und nochn bissel passgenauer sein


----------



## schnitzer (28. Februar 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Müsste nur noch höher gehen und nochn bissel passgenauer sein



warum hoher? es ist jetzt der maximum an hohe, bei maximum kompression vom dampfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

schnitzer schrieb:


> warum hoher? es ist jetzt der maximum an hohe, bei maximum kompression vom dampfer.



Wieso denn das? Wo soll es denn anschlagen bei voller Kompression?
Ohne Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag ist nicht = mit Dämpfer Durschlag 

Meine Bestellung ist heut gekommen! Gleich gehts ran ans messen 

Edit:Ach hab grad gesehen im letzten viertel wird der Hinterbau ja ordentlich ans Sattelrohr gezogen
Kannst du die Höhe zwischen Querstrebe und höchsten Punkt mal für mich messen?
Wäre echt nett! Thx


----------



## schnitzer (28. Februar 2009)

schnitzer schrieb:


> warum hoher? es ist jetzt der maximum an hohe, bei maximum kompression vom dampfer.



ist mit dampfer

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=156928&stc=1&d=1235836334


----------



## TZR (28. Februar 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Wo soll es denn anschlagen bei voller Kompression?
> Ohne Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag ist nicht = mit Dämpfer Durschlag
> 
> Meine Bestellung ist heut gekommen! Gleich gehts ran ans messen
> ...



Ich denke man könnte es einfach so machen, daß man den Dämpfer rausnimmt und den Reifen bis ans Sattelrohr/Sattelklemme einfedern läßt und für diesen Zustand die Maße nimmt. Dann man man etwas Reserve. Denn mit Dämpfer (ohne Feder) wird man den Anschlaggummi evtl. nicht ganz komprimieren beim Ausprobieren. Dann wirds vielleicht zu knapp, wenn doch 1 mm mehr Hub zustandekommt.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Jau ich habs eben gestest
Hab Carbonfolie mal provisorisch zurecht geschnitten
1 Teilig bis zur Strebe
Behalte ich erst einmal dran 

Hab mal zwei Bilder angehängt wies aussieht,bin recht zufrieden


----------



## TZR (28. Februar 2009)

Sieht schonmal gut aus!


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Februar 2009)

genauso möchte ich das auch!
das ist doch gut. oder bastelst noch was anderes?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

@TZR: Danke,finde ich auch net schlecht

@bobtailoner

Wenn du es so möchtest kein Problem
Ich kann leider nur 2x 1Teilige machen meine Platten sind 1cm zu kurz 

Will es halt so hoch wie "schnitzer" machen also son Stück über der Strebe
Aber auch davor nicht dahinter
Naja also wer will bekommt den oberen Teil einzeln und wer umbedingt ne 1 Teilige will muss 1 Woche warten dann bestell ich nur noch lange
Obwohl ich sagen muss der obere Teil bringt nicht mehr wirklich was
Wie findet ihr es wenn ich nur den Unteren Teil mache und dann den Oberen mit so einer großen Ausfräsung wo das Sattelrohr zwischenpasst?


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Februar 2009)

also ich denke der untere teil ist das was ich brauche. 
irgendwie denke ich mir immer so rein reifenrotationsmäßig muss das reichen.
also freak, hiermit haste meine bestellung


----------



## da_chris (28. Februar 2009)

ich hab mir meinen klettverschluss bei conrad bestellt. ist wirklich günstig und man kann es super zuschneiden

http://www.conrad.de

einfach klettverschluss suchen und auf der zweiten seite gibt es dann die 50 x 10 cm streifen, selbstkleben für 2,15 euro.

auch die klebekraft finde ich super. mal schaun wie lange der hält.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> also ich denke der untere teil ist das was ich brauche.
> irgendwie denke ich mir immer so rein reifenrotationsmäßig muss das reichen.
> also freak, hiermit haste meine bestellung





Den Rest klären wir dann was du an Schaumstoff,Klett brauchst usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitzer (28. Februar 2009)

meine carbon schutz ist 18cm hoch. muss dahinter wegen zu dick 2,5mm


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Aso danke für die Info ich hab ingesamt 4 platten mit ca 19cm länge
Aber bloss ca 1,2 mm dick

@da_chris
das Zeug hält Bombe! Kleber ist bei meinem vergleichbar mit dem Kleber vom Doppelseitigem Klebeband! Und jeder weis was das zeug hält


----------



## Marder (28. Februar 2009)

das gleiche klett habe ich auch 

und die 1,2mm werden locker reichen - ich habe jetzt 1,0mm liegen und habe überlegt, ob es wohl noch dünneres gibt


----------



## da_chris (28. Februar 2009)

schnitzer schrieb:


> meine carbon schutz
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=156920&stc=1&d=1235823403



finde die lösung so super. wenn er noch länger wird wird es schwer in zwischen den zwei oberen lager einzufädeln, falls die platte nicht so elastisch ist. war zumind. bei meinem ersten versuch mit 2mm plexiglas so.

hier mal ein foto von meinem kettenstrebenschutz mit klettverschluss:


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Sehr gut! Also ich hab 0,75 das kann man gut biegen bzw leicht

ab 1,00 wirds mindestens doppelt so steif es liegt immer daran wie viel Schichten verklebt sind. unter 1mm ist es nur eine und ab 1mm ist es doppelt verklebt
Ich wollte beim 1 Teiligen die Platte oben anpassen wie in meinem Album
wird zwar nicht ganz einfach.. dachte mir damit die Platte nicht so reibt irgenwas zwischen zu kleben von daher ist dein Klett garnich mal so schlecht an der Stelle


----------



## TZR (28. Februar 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Will es halt so hoch wie "schnitzer" machen also son Stück über der Strebe
> Aber auch davor nicht dahinter



Wenns dahinter ist, kann man es etwas länger machen, weil es weiter vom Sitzrohr weg ist. Mir geht es v.a. darum, daß der Dämpfer und das Ventil am Piggybag sauber bleibt. Ich glaube, dafür sollte es so lang wie möglich sein.


----------



## Marder (28. Februar 2009)

also... meine platte ist sehr fein strukturiert und besteht bei 1mm dicke aus 4!!! schicheten carbonmatten

allerdings fühlt sie sich sehr komisch an
es ist nicht so eine glatte, glänzende oberfläche, wie ich es von meiner kettenführung kenne, sondern fühlt sich eher an, wie ein papprückwand aus nem schrank 

ich bin am überlegen, ob ich am ende noch ne schicht klarlack drüber machen soll


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Wenns dahinter ist, kann man es etwas länger machen, weil es weiter vom Sitzrohr weg ist. Mir geht es v.a. darum, daß der Dämpfer und das Ventil am Piggybag sauber bleibt. Ich glaube, dafür sollte es so lang wie möglich sein.




Da hast du Recht dann bekommst du es solang wie es geht 
Wenn es dann zu viele wollen muss du nochn paar Tage warten dann bestell ich dir noch eine.

@Marder
Meins ist auch nicht 2 fach geklebt bei mir kann ich die Schichten nicht zählen weil seitlich glatt geschliffen is

Das mit der Oberfläche kenn ich  Bei den jetzigen ist aber alles perfekt


----------



## TZR (28. Februar 2009)

sauber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (28. Februar 2009)

was hast du denn für ehrfahrungen mit den rauhen platten gemacht??


----------



## schnitzer (28. Februar 2009)

da_chris schrieb:


> finde die lösung so super. wenn er noch länger wird wird es schwer in zwischen den zwei oberen lager einzufädeln, falls die platte nicht so elastisch ist. war zumind. bei meinem ersten versuch mit 2mm plexiglas so.



gewicht ist 12,5gr


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> was hast du denn für ehrfahrungen mit den rauhen platten gemacht??



Eigentlich macht es keinen Unterschied 
Das es rau ist liegt nur daran das nicht genug Harz draufgemacht worden ist

Kann halt bissel Untstabiler sein weil die Oberfläche nicht so toll ist aber wird denke ich mal nix passieren


----------



## fatcrobat (28. Februar 2009)

also mit der kette hab ich keine probleme habe aber auch meinen schaltzug und meine bremsleitung  über die wippe gelegt und an der kettenstrebe klassich nen schlauch


----------



## fatcrobat (28. Februar 2009)

so in etwa is ein altes bild ich mach am dienstag neue fotos aber so in etwa hab ich das gemeint


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Schick!
hab nur Schlauch über die komplette Kettenstrebe
Aber bitte wechsel deinen Sattel!! Die Kabelführung finde ich dennoch nicht so toll sieht einfach komisch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_chris (28. Februar 2009)

vor allem ist da sehr viel bewegung auf den zügen.

da sich ja die wippe doch sehr viel mehr bewegt.


----------



## Marder (28. Februar 2009)

@freak - ich glaub, du hast nicht verstanden was er meint

achte mal auf die zugverlegung... speziell an der oberen wippe


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> @freak - ich glaub, du hast nicht verstanden was er meint
> 
> achte mal auf die zugverlegung... speziell an der oberen wippe



Hab erst nich drauf geachtet jetzt wars mir auch zu doof zu korrigieren


----------



## fatcrobat (28. Februar 2009)

ich mach ja noch ein paar nah aufnahmen und ich hab auch schon echt viel getauscht  am mitwoch gibts neue bilder


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Februar 2009)

nochma schaumstoff thematik:


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Das Zeug ist geil!
Ich glaub ich mach meinen Roten/Schwarzen Lack ab und polier ihn.. hau mir selbstgemachte Decals drauf.. kauf mir die 2010er Race.. und mach überall gelbe sachen dran.. gelber schaumstoff/Klettzeugs/Kabelbinder/Decalfarbe usw.. nur so kleine Farbtupfer... bestimmt nicht schlecht

Und dann kommt auch mal meine selfmade Kefü in Gang:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/266233#comment-228475


----------



## Kayodic (28. Februar 2009)

@Freak<3FR-DH: Also das mit dem Spritzschutz sieht echt super aus 

Von der Länge her würde das für mich auch passen, also wenn du noch ein wenig Carbon über hast, würd ich so ein Teil nehmen


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Februar 2009)

Kayodic schrieb:


> @Freak<3FR-DH: Also das mit dem Spritzschutz sieht echt super aus
> 
> Von der Länge her würde das für mich auch passen, also wenn du noch ein wenig Carbon über hast, würd ich so ein Teil nehmen



Danke!
Alles kla! 
Schreiben dann den Rest per PN

Ride on
Sebastian


----------



## InSanE888 (28. Februar 2009)

hab auch gerade etwas klettband und schaumstoff verbaut


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (1. März 2009)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> hab auch gerade etwas klettband und schaumstoff verbaut



Bilder,Bilder,Bilder.. her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (1. März 2009)

hab doch kein cam hier


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (1. März 2009)

muss ich da wohl vorbeikommen man man man 

zwischen dwlink und hinterbau sammelt sich bei mir sooo viel dreck.. zum teil steine die mir alles aufratschen Versuche da mal die Tage Schaumstoff zwischen zu kriegen


----------



## Idebug (2. März 2009)

das problem mit dem klettverschluss ist das es warscheinlich eine abfahrt hält =)


----------



## MoNu (2. März 2009)

wie wärs denn einfach wenn man den schaumstoff als ketten streben schutz nimmt?
1:leise
2:schaltzug is geschützt wenn man ihn unter dem schaumstoff lang legt
3:ketten strebe bleibt heile

zum thema dreck habe ich noch ne kleinigkeit.
ich habe die E.13 Lg1 und habe in den oberen käfig einfach klett rein geklebt, wodurch dann die kette besser gereinigt wird und als neben effekt gibts es noch dazu das es kein klappern mehr gibt.


----------



## TZR (2. März 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> wie wärs denn einfach wenn man den schaumstoff



wird von der Kette weggefetzt


----------



## MoNu (2. März 2009)

natoll jetzt hast du meine 3 min überlegung zerstört


----------



## PHATpedro (3. März 2009)

das hättest du nicht preisgeben dürfen 
zumindest nicht die zeitspanne


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. März 2009)

Sow.. ich hab die ersten 4 Spritzschützer gleich feddig
Hab nochmal getestet ob das obere Stück über der Querstrebe was taugt.. konnte so gut wie kein Unterschied erkennen zweimal durch Schlamm gedonnert 
Erstmal bekommen die Leute die eh nur den unteren Teil haben wollen zugeschickt

Ride on


----------



## MoNu (3. März 2009)

also wenn du ein überhast ich würde auch ein haben wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. März 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> also wenn du ein überhast ich würde auch ein haben wollen



Ich mache sie grad fertig und dann zeig ich sie dir  überhaben ist so ne Sache.. eigentlich bin ich grad in Mangelware aber mal schaun geb dir später bescheid


----------



## MoNu (3. März 2009)

ich meine ja nur weil ich gut 10 km von dir wegwohne


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. März 2009)

Na dann
Ist der dringend oder gehts auch in einer Woche?
Wenn ich die Tage einen anfange ist er Mittwoch fertig..
kannst auch vorbeikommen


----------



## MoNu (3. März 2009)

ich kann auch noch warten da ich eh noch auf meine teile warten muss die im mom net lieferbar sind-.-


----------



## el saltamontes (3. März 2009)

> ich kann auch noch warten da ich eh noch auf meine teile warten muss die im mom net lieferbar sind-.-




hmmm, obs wohl daran liegen kann? habs gestern gelesen und bin ziemlich bestürtzt. obwohl ich nie ein ih gefahren bin, hat mich die marke seit anbeginn meiner mtb-zeit begleitet. mehr kann ich dazu aber nicht sagen, hab selber nur den thread gelesen, also bitte mich jetzt nicht zu verurteilen....


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. März 2009)

So bin mit den ersten 6 fertig
5 sind reserviert bis jetzt
Übermorgen werden noch 2 gemacht.
Bin mit dem Ergebniss ganz zufrieden:
Wie findet ihr sie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (3. März 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> wie wärs denn einfach wenn man den schaumstoff als ketten streben schutz nimmt?
> 1:leise
> 2:schaltzug is geschützt wenn man ihn unter dem schaumstoff lang legt
> 3:ketten strebe bleibt heile
> [...]


also ich habe auch schaumstoff auf der kettenstrebe (ja, kein fully, schon gar kein ih etc - sorry ). als schaumstoff hab ich einfach dieses lenkerzeug genommen. womit die kombinationslenker so großflächig umzogen sind und was ständig kaputt zu sehen ist.
das wird tatsächlich zerfetzt, dauert aber schon ne zeit und ist in der neubeschaffung nahezu im portemonnaie nich zu merken 


@freak. schöne sache!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. März 2009)

Danke.
Aber das was du über die Kettenstrebe machst ist kein Schaumstoff sondern Neopren oder nicht?
Schaumstoff hält nicht so gut er wird zerbröselt und zieht zuviel Feuchtigkeit
dagegen der Klettverschluss überhaupt nicht und hält saumässig wie Doppelseitiges Klebeband...
An den Stellen wo kein Kette gegenschlägt nehme ich Schaumstoff und der Rest Klett.


----------



## LaiNico (3. März 2009)

ähm, ne ist schon schaumstoff!
der der sonst halt so`n lenkergriffzeugs ist. ich such mal bild.




kann man sich von innen dann super passend schneiden sodass die kabelführungen am rahmen usw versenkt werden können. so hält man das auch etwas flacher.
alle 2 monate tauschen und man hat immer ne schön saubere kette und keinen krach 

aber jeder wie er will!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. März 2009)

Ja gut wir meinen schonmal das gleiche..
Das ist eine Art Neopren
Fester Schaumstoff den man langziehen kann..
Das Zeug ist leider verdammt teuer


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (3. März 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> So bin mit den ersten 6 fertig
> 5 sind reserviert bis jetzt
> Übermorgen werden noch 2 gemacht.
> Bin mit dem Ergebniss ganz zufrieden:
> Wie findet ihr sie?





Hi, sehen sehr gut aus. Also wenn 5 reserviert sind würde ich schon gerne den 6.ten haben wollen. Kannst du mir eine Mail schicken. Dann können wir den Rest klären. Danke dir.

Werde auch noch ein Bild von meiner Schutzaktion am Sunday posten!


----------



## Marder (3. März 2009)

@ freak

kannst du dann die form deiner bleche mal bitte irgendwie posten 
einscannen oder so wäre gut und dann die höhe angeben, damit ich sie so zu sagen abpauschen kann...

schon mal im voraus ein großes dankeschön 

gruss nico


----------



## da_chris (3. März 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> ähm, ne ist schon schaumstoff!
> der der sonst halt so`n lenkergriffzeugs ist. ich such mal bild.
> 
> 
> ...



ist das nicht der selbe stoff wie die klassichen moos-gummi griffe???

@freak: die schmutzfänger lassen sich sicher auch vermarkten, würd ich mal in betracht ziehen (am besten gleich patentieren lassen)


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. März 2009)

@ Marder mach ich gleich  hab schon ne Idee

@ da_chris:
Moosgummi kla.. das ist es!

 du hast Recht Patent läuft 

Willst du heut auch schon einen haben? Sind schon paar weggegriffen.. die nächsten zwei kann ich erst Donnerstag anfangen und vielleicht fertig bekommen.. danach muss ich zwei Spezialanfertigungen machen 
Das heist neues Carbon muss bestellt werden


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (3. März 2009)

Hi,

hier mal mein Kettenstrebenschutz. Habe mir von 3M Trittrutschfolie besorgt und die 
von oben und unten auf die Strebe geklebt.
Den Schaltzug hab ich in einen Camelbakschlauch gezogen. Bin zwar noch nicht gefahren
aber wenn man es aus der Höhe fallen läßt macht es keinen Lärm!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (5. März 2009)

Sehr gute Idee der Trittschutz!

Fast alle meine Schmutzfänger fertig.. einmal genau hingeschaut...

Meine Schablone war leicht falsch.... sry an alle wenn ich sie nicht so schnell weggeschickt bekomme.. muss an jedem nochmal mindestens ne Stunde schleifen...
Der Tag war schonmal gelaufen...
Einen habe ich eben noch fertig bekommen
Hat Wolf bekommen da das Geld als erstes drauf war und ich Bobtailoner nen neuen machen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (5. März 2009)

Wolf Schreiner schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein Kettenstrebenschutz. Habe mir von 3M Trittrutschfolie besorgt und die
> von oben und unten auf die Strebe geklebt.



Das reicht nicht, innen muß auch noch was hin.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. März 2009)

So da_chris,lockedup90 und Felix-DH bekommen ihre Spritschützer am Dienstag wahrscheinlich zu sich nach Hause
@TZR: Mit deinem muss ich morgen auch mal beginnen


----------



## Marder (7. März 2009)

@ fraek... kannst du mir mal sagen, was bei deinen ersten falsch war - nicht das ich den gleichen fehler einbaue


----------



## TZR (7. März 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> @TZR: Mit deinem muss ich morgen auch mal beginnen



Aber mach dir keinen Stress...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. März 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> @ fraek... kannst du mir mal sagen, was bei deinen ersten falsch war - nicht das ich den gleichen fehler einbaue



Die Rundung hat nicht gut gepasst und die eine "Ecke" war länger als die andere 
Du hast nichts falsch gemacht denke ich habe dir ja nur die Maße gegeben  die haben sich kaum geändert..
Na ja was solls 
Ein erfolgreicher Tag heut gewesen 

@TZR
Alles kla


----------



## bobtailoner (7. März 2009)

@freak: what about my one????


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (8. März 2009)

Deiner kommt auch in Gang hatte eigentlich einen der echt mal perfekt war.. dann nachgeschliffen und schwubs mit Schleifpapier reingerutscht 
Ich muss ne neue machen


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (8. März 2009)

Hi,

habe am WE meinen Spritzschutz von Freak bekommen. So und hier das Ergebnis. Ich bin begeistert. Passt perfekt.
Danke Freak


----------



## Smourock17 (9. März 2009)

hey Freak
Hätte auch gerne einen Spritzschutz.
 wie schauts aus? 
rock on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (9. März 2009)

@Wolf Schreiner
Damit bin ich verdammt nochmal zufrieden 
Echt geil!

@Smurock17

Geht kla,neues Carbon kommt übermorgen bis dahin muss ich die reservierten abklappern


----------



## Lockedup90 (10. März 2009)

Meinschutzblech von Freak<3FR-DH ist heute gekommen. Muss sagen sehr Professionel. Sogar in ne Tüte eingeschweißt!! Und das beste war das Bounty .Sehr lecker.

Werde es die tage montieren!!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (10. März 2009)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Meinschutzblech von Freak<3FR-DH ist heute gekommen. Muss sagen sehr Professionel. Sogar in ne Tüte eingeschweißt!! Und das beste war das Bounty .Sehr lecker.
> 
> Werde es die tage montieren!!




Ich mags professionell 
War das Bounty noch hart? Oder schon von den warmen DHL leuten leicht matschig? 

@da_chris:
Deiner ist heute zurückgekommen 
Hab zu wenig Knete draufgehaun
Geht morgen wieder raus


----------



## fatcrobat (10. März 2009)

@ freak  ich hät gern  mal deine bank daten 
bin schon gespannt auf das ding 
schaut echt gut


----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2009)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> @ freak  ich hät gern  mal deine bank daten
> bin schon gespannt auf das ding
> schaut echt gut



und ich gern sein yeti 
wenn er son spritzschutz mal fürs m6 basteln sollte --> pm me


----------



## Marder (11. März 2009)

ich hab mich auch mal ein wenig an meiner kettenstrebe zu schaffen gemacht

-> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/300813

erst mit steinschlagfolie einmal komplett eingewickelt und dann noch die seiten mit klettband beklebt. schaltzug wird jetzt auch mit nem pvc-schlauch geschützt, wobei ich mal gespannt bin, ob die kabelbinder so halten werden. denke nicht, da ihr alle die schläuche ja ansonsten sicherlich nicht geteilt hättet.

da ich noch nicht nach den schwämmen geguckt habe, versuch ich es mal mit dem gelben schaumstoffball, den ich von irgend ner messe habe 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/300814

gegen die lärmreduzierung habe ich noch ein kleines stück schlauch an der kettenführung montiert.

desweiteren schütz das ventil meines dämpfers nun ein halbes filmröllchen.

den carbonschmutzfänger werde ich erst nächste woche machen, da meine bremsen wohl noch 1 1/2 wochen brauchen.


wenn ihr noch irgendwelche tipps habt, wäre ich erfreut sie zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (11. März 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> erst mit steinschlagfolie einmal komplett eingewickelt und dann noch die seiten mit klettband beklebt. schaltzug wird jetzt auch mit nem pvc-schlauch geschützt, wobei ich mal gespannt bin, ob die kabelbinder so halten werden. denke nicht, da ihr alle die schläuche ja ansonsten sicherlich nicht geteilt hättet.



Die Kabelbinder werden schon eine Weile halten, aber es ist lauter, wenn die Kette auf die Kabelbinder schlägt.
Ich hatte erst einen PVC-Schlauch dran, der war aber sehr hart und daher laut. Jetzt einen Benzinschlauch aus PVC-Gummi-Legierung, das ist etwas besser. Zuerst hatte ich ein Stück Schlauch aus nem Autoreifen drüber, das war schön leise und haltbar, sah aber nicht so besonders elegant aus.
Ich bin daher immer noch auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen Schlauch, der schön weich ist und nicht weggefetzt wird.

Filmdose ist ne gute Idee!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (11. März 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> und ich gern sein yeti
> wenn er son spritzschutz mal fürs m6 basteln sollte --> pm me



Hey,

Yeti ist seit dem letzten Wochenende weg 

Hab dir ne PM geschickt

Sooo neues Carbon da.. und schonwieder muss ich bestellen  einfach zu wenig


----------



## MoNu (11. März 2009)

HI
wie siehts aus mit meinem schutz Freak?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (11. März 2009)

Kannst deinen abholen  Hab sicherlich nen guten hier liegen..
hab einfach mal neue gemacht weil bei manchen die Bohrung nicht 100% ist

Mache morgen oder übermorgen mindestens 5 fertig
Kannst deinen dann abholen oder ich verschick ihn dir


----------



## FelixDH (12. März 2009)




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (12. März 2009)

Sehr schön
Hättest du was gesagt hätte ich dir grüne Kabelbinder dazugelegt 
Du kannst die Befestigungsschraube für den Dämpfer unten (Die mit dem Außensechskant) eloxieren lassen.. ist doch Alu oder? würde in Grün saugeil kommen!


----------



## FelixDH (12. März 2009)

joa würde auch geil kommen, hatte die wippe sogar schon mal beim eloxieren allerdings haben die des nich fertiggebracht das hätte so lang gedauert bis genug teile für einen grünes bad da sind...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (12. März 2009)

geh nach "Madline" der macht das doch fix hier im Forum
Oder wie er auch gleich heist.. Wippe wäre auch super edel


----------



## Smourock17 (12. März 2009)

meine wippen werden gerade gegrünt =)
meine fresse ich bekomm nen orgasmus wenn ichs endlich fahren kann


----------



## Lockedup90 (12. März 2009)

So habe eben mein Carbonschutz angebracht.
Eventuell als kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Ich persönlich fände es besser, wenn die oberen Löcher nen bisschen näher beieinander wären. ISt beim montieren besser!!! Aber sonst nice. Werde es am Wochenende mal in der Praxis testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (12. März 2009)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> So habe eben mein Carbonschutz angebracht.
> Eventuell als kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag. Ich persönlich fände es besser, wenn die oberen Löcher nen bisschen näher beieinander wären. ISt beim montieren besser!!! Aber sonst nice. Werde es am Wochenende mal in der Praxis testen



Alles kla kommt beim nächsten
Kannst ja mal nen Foto reinposten 

@Smourock17
Bei MadLine zufällig?


----------



## FelixDH (12. März 2009)

> Zitat von Smourock17:
> meine wippen werden gerade gegrünt =)


wie machst du das? einfach lackieren oder eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Smourock17 (12. März 2009)

ne. Lauck GmbH heisst der Laden...

edit:

1. lagerfassung ausstopfen

2. abbeizen

3. farbeloxieren


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (12. März 2009)

Wenns fertig ist will ich Bilder sehen!...


----------



## FelixDH (12. März 2009)

das blöde dabei ist dass sie das grün nich genau bestimmen können also kanns sein dass jetzt n ganz anderes grün rauskommt als gewollt, wünsch dir da viel glück freu mich auf die bilder


----------



## Smourock17 (12. März 2009)

& deshalb hab ich alle teile die grün werden zusammen abgegeben 

hauptsache gleicher farbton


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. März 2009)

Felix dein Spritschutz ist fertig.. geht morgen früh raus!
Grüne Kabelbinder hattest du gesagt?


----------



## bobtailoner (13. März 2009)

@freak: danke!!! jetzt müsste nur mein bike nopch heir sein


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. März 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @freak: danke!!! jetzt müsste nur mein bike nopch heir sein



Hast deinen heut bekommen oder wieso danke? 
Auf Biketeile warten tu ich jeden Tag.. daran gewöhnt man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (13. März 2009)

vielleicht heisst er auch felix ^^

dann wärn wir mit felixDH schon zu dritt.
Rock n Roll baby
Felix


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. März 2009)

Ne ne das is der Daniel 

Na ja ich denke mal er hat einen bekommen


----------



## bobtailoner (13. März 2009)

yep, genau das ist der fall. nur das mein bike im shop steht und ich erst morgen iweder da bin und alles feddich machen kann


----------



## bobtailoner (14. März 2009)

so bissl pimpin





und nen pimp vorbau


----------



## MoNu (14. März 2009)

so der carbon spritz schutz is ebenfalls bei mir angekommen.
und das geld müste anfang der woche auch da sein

Greetz Moe


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. März 2009)

@ bobtailoner
Echt schick !
Hast den Schützer nur über der Strebe drangemacht
find ihn unter der Strebe hübscher,liegt dann an.

@MoNu
Alles kla viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (15. März 2009)

carbon/schwamm/klettverschluss 





(kackfoto undso^^)

vielen dank sebastian


----------



## da_chris (15. März 2009)

am freitag bekommen und gleich montieren,


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. März 2009)

Sehr geil!

Kein Problem 
Ich zerleg bald mal mein Sunday und "tune up" ihn ein bisschen
Und auch gleich neue Lager rein

Hab jetzt aber noch soo Unmenge Carbon hier.. und es ist kein neuer Auftrag reingegangen.. Hab jetzt auch keine Lust ihn nur noch fürs Sunday zu bauen denn soo viele Sundayfahrer gibts jetzt auch nicht, was meint ihr?


----------



## FelixDH (15. März 2009)

das müssen unikate fürs sunday bleiben!!!


----------



## TZR (15. März 2009)

Also ich hab meinen extra langen noch nicht...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. März 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen extra langen noch nicht...



Weis ich,der ist ja auch noch in Bearbeitung.. musste ich nebenbei machen


----------



## TZR (15. März 2009)

sehr gut


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. März 2009)

Wolltest du vor oder hinter der Strebe haben?


----------



## TZR (15. März 2009)

Dahinter, damit es länger sein kann.


----------



## da_chris (15. März 2009)

hi, sebastian

vielen dank nochmal für den schmutzfänger.

jetzt müsstest du nur mehr IH aufkaufen oder den neuen vertrieb übernehmen und allen zu den ersatzteilen und neue bikes verhelfen.

das wäre echt super von dir!!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. März 2009)

@TZR
Stimmt hattest du ja gesagt 

@da_chris

Kein Problem 
IH abkaufen.. kein Ding wenn ich Geld hätte 
Um Ersatzteile kann ich mich kümmern...
Wenn mein Suni zerlegt is kommen wiegesagt neue Lager.. da bestell ich nen großen Vorrat
Brauch sonst noch wer neue Lager?


----------



## Lockedup90 (15. März 2009)

Wo bestellst du denn??
Habe mir jetzt zwar schon welche bestellt aber rein aus interesse??


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. März 2009)

Mein Dad hat mir mal ne Inetadresse gezeigt frage ihn mal morgen wie die gleich noch hies


----------



## da_chris (15. März 2009)

lager, brauche ich zwar keine aber ich bin auf der suche nach einer 2. schaltzughalterung auf der kettenstrebe, da bei meinem sunday nur eine angeschweißt ist.

habt ihr da eine lösung, ich möchte nicht unbedingt den kabelbinder um die ganze kettenstrebe ziehen müssen.


----------



## TZR (15. März 2009)

Lager sind am günstigsten bei enduroforkseals.com.
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id55.html
Würde auch einen Satz nehmen. Ich wollte eigentlich einen kompletten Pivot Kit, aber den kann man sich derzeit wohl abschminken mangels IH.
Oder hier: http://www.mountainbikecomponents.c...=155&Name=Bearings+(Full+Complement,+MAX+TYPE)
Wobei der Satz selbst zusammengestellt billiger ist als der angebotene Komplettsatz.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. März 2009)

da_chris schrieb:


> lager, brauche ich zwar keine aber ich bin auf der suche nach einer 2. schaltzughalterung auf der kettenstrebe, da bei meinem sunday nur eine angeschweißt ist.
> 
> habt ihr da eine lösung, ich möchte nicht unbedingt den kabelbinder um die ganze kettenstrebe ziehen müssen.



Ehm ich hab so Halterung mit extrem festen Kleber drunter die könnte man dadrauf kleben und dann die Leitung obendrauf mit nem Kabelbinder?!
Oder das Kabel mit Klett umwickeln und auf das Klett drücken.. könnte halten aber beim DH wirds denke ich mal losgehen

@ TZR

 Sind das Preise
Die Enduro Lager sind die gleichen wie die Originalen.. also gleiche Qualität hab ich mir sagen lassen
Ich hau einfach alle Lager raus dann abmessen und schaun was es so gibt


----------



## Ivery (15. März 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Lager sind am günstigsten bei enduroforkseals.com.
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id55.html
> Würde auch einen Satz nehmen. Ich wollte eigentlich einen kompletten Pivot Kit, aber den kann man sich derzeit wohl abschminken mangels IH.
> Oder hier: http://www.mountainbikecomponents.c...=155&Name=Bearings+(Full+Complement,+MAX+TYPE)
> Wobei der Satz selbst zusammengestellt billiger ist als der angebotene Komplettsatz.



bei jim walker bekommst du alles! Auch ein PivotKit........

http://www.i-ride.co.uk/


----------



## TZR (15. März 2009)

Cool. Direkt von denen? Das ist doch nur ein Vertrieb?


----------



## Obi-Wan (15. März 2009)

@Freak
Ich hätte auch gern einen Spritzschutz für mein Sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (15. März 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Ich hau einfach alle Lager raus dann abmessen und schaun was es so gibt



http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2704332&postcount=994
Die MAX-E mit dem breiteren Innenring wirst du sonst nicht kriegen. Aber dein Sunday ist wohl älter? Dann sind es glaube ich auch keine MAX-E, sondern stattdessen mit Spacerscheibe, also doch Normteile.


----------



## Marder (15. März 2009)

hier ging es auch schonmal um die lager: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=324128

ich hab irgendwie noch im kopf, dass im rahmen von freak welche von faq drinnen - hab jetzt keine lust nochmal alles zu lesen


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. März 2009)

Jop sinds  Und sind immernoch top nur zwei sind hinüber dann mach ich gleich einfach alle neu 
Im Sommer hab ich da kein Bock zu
Man merkt schonwieder wie sehr du in meinem Fotoalbum rumgeschnüffelt hast 

Edit:
Meiner ist nen 06er


----------



## Marder (15. März 2009)

ich les einfach schon zeit 2 jahren hier im ironhorse tread mit und kannte daher das rote bike schon... da ist es dann nicht so schwer sich zu merken, dass du es jetzt hast


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. März 2009)

Na dann!
Ich mach nochmal bissel Krimskrams aus den Resten die ich noch habe vielleicht komme ich dann auf neue Ideen


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. März 2009)

Jemand ne gute Idee oder nen Tipp, wie ich die Lager am bester aus dem Rad rausbekomme??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ton1 (16. März 2009)

@ lockedup90

ich würde den Rahmen bzw. die Wippen an den Lagerstellen erwärmen(heißluftfön) aber nicht übertreiben und die äußere  Lagerschale gefrieren. ich hatte so Spray das ~ -55C° hat, damit ging es wunderbar.
Müssten fast rausfallen beim einbauen einfach genauso machen


----------



## Smourock17 (16. März 2009)

mein schutz kam heute an! allererste sahne!

bilder liefere ich morgen =)

leider könnte ich grade fast kotzen, mein rahmen kam grade vom klarlacken zurück. das erste was ich dachte als ich ihn in der hand hatte war: SCHWER!!!

der leichtere custom rohrsatz is somit für die katz und ich bin grad schwer am überlegen den ganzen lack wieder runtermachen zu lassen.

weiss einer was der Sunday hauptrahmen wiegt?
meiner kommt jetzt auf 2 kg -.-


----------



## Lockedup90 (16. März 2009)

@Ton1 danke. Wo hast du das Spray den her??

@smourock17 stell bitte erstmal nen bild rein bevor du das entacken willst


----------



## Ton1 (17. März 2009)

@Lockedup90 im Baumarkt oder einer KFz Werkstatt einfach nach Kältespray fragen ~ - 50C°


----------



## Smourock17 (17. März 2009)

zu spät. war n volles fiasko.

Gewicht Lack -> 800g

und das nachm ofen -.-, lösemittel wär zwar nochrausgezogen aber 500-600 wärn geblieben. hab dem lacker was geschissen und solangs noch "weich" war gings leicht wieder runter. Letz kommts ganz dünn, er verspricht 80-100g - damit kann ich leben.


----------



## FelixDH (18. März 2009)

hat jdm viell ein bild von euch auf dem ich sehen kann wie ich den schaltzug am besten mit einem aquarienschlauch verlege??
thx


----------



## Ton1 (19. März 2009)

Hi,

habe gestern mal aus Langeweile mein Rad auseinander gebaut ums zu putzen und eine bÃ¶se Erkenntnis gemacht.
Das alle Lager im Sack sind!
Jetzt ist meine Frage wo bekomme ich am schnellsten und am besten die originalen Lager sprich diese MAX -E â¦.her? Was habt ihr fÃ¼r Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## FelixDH (19. März 2009)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/776


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. März 2009)

FelixDH schrieb:


> http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/776



Jop das ist das beste. Habe meine Sonntag bestellt und sind heute also Donnerstag angekommen!!


----------



## bobtailoner (20. März 2009)

hab mal nen neuen lenker getunt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (20. März 2009)

top, mal gucken ob du auch so zufrieden bist wie ich!


----------



## Marder (20. März 2009)

ich hab heute auch mal mein carbonschutzblech gewerkelt


----------



## FelixDH (20. März 2009)

@marder: ich sehe grad du hast die schaltzug sache auch mit dem schlauch gelöst kannst du viell ein detailliertes bild posten, damit sehen kann wie du das gemacht hast und wo der schlauch losgeht? wäre super, danke!!

ps: dein carbon schutz ist auch nicht schlecht geworden!!


----------



## Marder (20. März 2009)

ich habe den schlauch einfach komplett durchgehend vom schaltwek bis zum dämpfer verlegt. an den beiden enden hab ich die außenhülle mit isolierband umwickelt, sodass es nun ziemlich dicht vor wasser und schmutz ist.
ich habe auch des öfteren gesehen, dass an den stellen, wo der kabelbinder sitz, der schlauch zerschnitten wurde - um eben auch kein geräusch zu erzeugen, wenn die kette auf den kabelbinder kommt, der dann ja tiefer sitzt als der schlauch. allerdings dachte ich mir, dass sich dann da zu viel dreck sammelt.


----------



## FelixDH (20. März 2009)

gut, danke das reicht mir schon


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (21. März 2009)

@ Marder
Schicker Sprtzschutz!

Ich plane noch zwei weitere Sachen... Hab im Moment viele Arbeiten deswegen brauch ich nochn bissel Geduld
Wenn das laminieren so gut klappt wie ichs mir wünsche wird was krankes dabei rauskommen
Lasst euch überraschen


----------



## bobtailoner (21. März 2009)

hey freak...meld dich ma per pn...mich würden deine weiteren pläne interessieren und ich brauch noch was!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (23. März 2009)

hi leute,
@marder: die kabelbinder werden aber ziemlich schnell durch sein oder? ich hab die enden vom schlauch mit schrumpfschlauch dicht bekommen!


----------



## bobtailoner (23. März 2009)

mal kurzes statement zum element lenker.

H A M M E R 
also erstmal dachte ich es wäre ienfach zu krass. dann kam es mir im stand und beim rollen vom auto zum track auch sehr kippelig vor aber als es dann lso ging, wow.
super gut. extrem agiles handling, super direkt. also die konbination element nickel wide bar und twenty6 f1 stem is definitiv das maß der dinge für mich. ide investition hat sich gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. März 2009)

Sehr gut 
Auch wenn er mir optisch nur 70% zusagt 
Hauptsache es lässt sich so fahren wie mans wünscht

Soooo.. war mal grad unten noch aus einem Rest nen bisschen Spielerei gebaut

Natürlich so gut wie keine Schmutzfängerfunktion
Wie findet ihrs?

Bild ist natürlich Rotz... meine Dslr soll endlich kommen


----------



## Marder (23. März 2009)

kommt sehr geil in deinem roten rahmen...

und ich seh schon, du hast auch immer spass mit carbon. nen bisschen sägen, pefeilen und schmirgeln


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. März 2009)

Thx, was meint der Rest?

Du schaust richtig..
Ich liebe Carbon...ne Feile kommt bei mir aber nich in Frage,reist zu stark.. dann lieber grobes Schleifpapier 
Brauch jemand nen Carbon Schützer unterm Tretlager/Unterrohr? Da wo das große Loch ist


----------



## FelixDH (23. März 2009)

mir gefällts auch super!!! kommt geil, richtige rennmaschine


----------



## PHATpedro (24. März 2009)

ironhorse - tunest du noch oder fährst du schon!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (27. März 2009)

no brakes - no race...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (31. März 2009)

Lack: drauf
Eloxal: grün
Code: abgeschrubbelt

BÄM!
















wie sagt man, vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.
ICH WILL FAAAAAHHHRN!
lenker fehlt, gabel wird grad gemacht


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. März 2009)

So endgeil der Farbton ist echt krank


----------



## Smourock17 (31. März 2009)

wenn man vom teufel spricht:

gabel kam grad vorbeigeschneit =)






das wars. mehr farbe kommt nich. aufkleber gibts auch keine


----------



## Crak (31. März 2009)

ist das grün der bremshebel anders? die andere farbe gefällt mir leider garnicht!

Würde nur das grün lassen und rest schwarz


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. April 2009)

das gold sieht echt nicht so toll aus! war das linkage zuvor raw oder schwarz eloxiert?
da kann man doch keine 888 rein tun oder!? die neue boxxer wäre geil!


----------



## Smourock17 (1. April 2009)

ich finds sau geil so. hab noch mehr eloxteile aber es ist genug - die andren werden wieder schwarz .

link war schwarz elox.

die 888 is übergangslösung, was hast du dagegen?


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. April 2009)

ja ich mag halt die 888 einfach ned! komm damit nicht zurecht!
wie geht das, wenn das schon schwarz eloxiert ist, dass du es grün machen lässt?
musst du da das schwarz erst runtermachen?


----------



## TZR (1. April 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Code: abgeschrubbelt



Da würde ich aber nochmal ran...


----------



## Ivery (1. April 2009)

Will mir irgendwie nicht gefallen!


----------



## bobtailoner (1. April 2009)

irgendwie mag ich das grün mal so gar nicht. mit dem dezenten gold war´s nett, aber jetzt das grün versaut es irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (1. April 2009)

find das gruselige gold VIEL schlimmer!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. April 2009)

die wippe kommt iwie zu knallig rüber oder sieht das nur am foto so aus?


----------



## Marder (1. April 2009)

ich finds sehr gelungen


----------



## Smourock17 (1. April 2009)

und ich erst <3
nu wird erstmal aufgebaut und dann wirken lassen.


----------



## PHATpedro (2. April 2009)

gruseliges gold! 
bo du machst mich feddich!


----------



## Smourock17 (2. April 2009)

april april 

das gold ist Schmutz!


----------



## InSanE888 (2. April 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> april april
> 
> das gold ist Schmutz!



puhh dann hast DU ja nochma glück gehabt


----------



## Smourock17 (2. April 2009)

hätte ich sosnt keine chancen bei dir gehabt schnäggä?

endlich feierabend. -> jetz werdn n paar teile umeloxiert x)


----------



## InSanE888 (2. April 2009)

hä?
gold suckt einfach.
mir muss dein rad doch nich gefallen 

edit. wie wärs wenn du lieber in den wlad gehts als die gedanken und farblich passende parts machst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (2. April 2009)

mein Hirn schreit nach Adrenalin, meine Haut nach Schürfwunden und deine Alte gabel will endlich wieder felsen fressen!

Wenn ich könnte würde ich also.bis dahin vertreib ich mir die Zeit halt mit Mädels und eloxiern


----------



## LaiNico (2. April 2009)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn ich könnte würde ich also.bis dahin vertreib ich mir die Zeit halt mit *Mädels* und eloxiern



mädels statt biken?


----------



## Smourock17 (2. April 2009)

vögeln statt bücher lesen?


----------



## LaiNico (2. April 2009)

frühling?


----------



## bobtailoner (2. April 2009)

kindas...reicht jetzt.
btt: hat irgednwer schonmal erfahrungen mit luftdämpfern im ih sammeln können.
hat der hill nicht auch ab und an mal eienn drin gehabt? kann mich da jetzt auch vertun. würd mich jetzt halt mal interssiren. kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das dabei ne gute performence zu stande kommt


----------



## Smourock17 (2. April 2009)

aber echt

hab doch schon gesagt dass ich im moment nicht biken K A N N ...

@ bobtailoner:

wenn du ihn richtig tunen lässt geht da bestimmt was. aber die paar gramm unterschied zur TI feder werden den performanceverlust auch nicht wettmachen denk ich. ich denk da wo der dämpfer sitzt is das gewicht auch am besten aufgehoben im radl. zentraler schwerpunkt und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (2. April 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> kindas...reicht jetzt.
> btt: hat irgednwer schonmal erfahrungen mit luftdämpfern im ih sammeln können.
> hat der hill nicht auch ab und an mal eienn drin gehabt? kann mich da jetzt auch vertun. würd mich jetzt halt mal interssiren. kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das dabei ne gute performence zu stande kommt



Ducan Riffles hatte es auf jeden Fall mal! Und Skaramanga hat es wohl auch schon getestet. Schreib ihn einfach mal an. 







Aber an die Performance von einem Titanfeder-Dämpfer wird es wohl nicht rankommen!


----------



## Crak (3. April 2009)

ich finde, dass geht garnicht im sunday. Und bei Hill habe ich das auch noch nie gesehen!


----------



## PHATpedro (4. April 2009)

fuer fettsaecke wie mich und co waere das ggf die loesung des problems... hab auch schon drueber nachgedacht.... dann waer das problem mit schleifender feder geloest und mir "noch dickerer titanfeder" ebenfalls.. die meisten 0815 hobby racer wuerden vermutlich nichtmal genau einen unterschied beim fahren festmachen koennen..

aber das geld zum "testen" fehlt einfach..
und ja skara hatte n paar "tuned" dhxair rumliegen gehabt.


----------



## fatcrobat (4. April 2009)

also luft dämpfer naja riffle hat ja auch wider feder und hill der dämpfer war bestimmt so hoch getuned das der eh nix anderes brauch
also wenns geht dann titanfeder


----------



## bobtailoner (6. April 2009)

hill ist bei bestimmten strecken luft gefahren. klaro war der dann gepimpt und sicherlich nicht mit dem normalen air-dämpfer zu vergleichen.
cih werd es mal testen und dann berichten


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (6. April 2009)

... Prüfungstermine,Klausuren ohne Ende.. bebombt mit Bewerbungsgesprächen und heute endlich eine Zusage bekommen 
Und erst jetzt kann ich mit den Spritzschützern wieder anfangen..

@bobtailoner:
Hab mal nen paar Bilder gemacht willst du die Datei oder ausgedrucktes A4 zum Mudguard dabei?


----------



## bobtailoner (6. April 2009)

datei bitte...kannst aber auch gerne mal nen ausdruck beilegen!


----------



## fatcrobat (6. April 2009)

@ freak  das teil is heute gekommen  echt cool werds morgen einbauen 
aber kannst du mir noch eins für oben bauen oder is das technich nicht möglich ????
aber sonst ech profesionel


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (6. April 2009)

@ fatcrobat
Heute erst? Das nette Stückchen habe ich doch schon Mittwoch in die Wege gesetzt :O

Na ja ham mich schon mehrere auf den oberen Teil angesprochen, morgen bau ich mal nen paar  dann kommen auch Bilder


----------



## fatcrobat (6. April 2009)

alles cool das teil war schon früher da ich war nur das wochenende nich da also erst heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. April 2009)

@ TZR

Was hälst du davon:





Verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht


----------



## TZR (7. April 2009)

Hmm, ist wahrscheinlich schwierig, den bis ganz unten zu ziehen, wenn er dahinter ist? Also zur Befestigung unten noch an den Löchern. Gibts oben an den Bohrungen Löcher für Kabelbinder?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. April 2009)

also weiter runter kann er noch bis zu den löchern das geht
Löcher werden oben dann halt gemacht  will nur wissen wie hoch du ihn haben willst
Unten und oben kommen Löcher ingesamt halt 4


----------



## TZR (7. April 2009)

Ok, dann am liebsten unten ganz ran und oben so lang wie es geht (damit es nicht ans Sitzrohr schlägt).


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. April 2009)

Gut dann mach ich morgen den gleichen nur länger dann wird er eventuell morgen noch neben den anderen fertig


----------



## fatcrobat (7. April 2009)

was ist denn wenn du den unteren teil so läst wie es is und den oberen teil 6-7 cm lang oder länger  mit ner kerbe 
ich poste gleich ne zeichnung


----------



## fatcrobat (8. April 2009)

so hab ich mir das vorgestellt 


in etwa


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (8. April 2009)

ach du meinst blos den oberen Teil
Ja haargenauso hab ich ihn vor


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (8. April 2009)

@TZR:

So? Oben ne Rundung rein oder lieber etwas kürzen und gerade lassen?





@bobtailoner
Dein Spritzschutz geht morgen früh raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (8. April 2009)

Hey, sieht ja schonmal sehr gut aus. Mach ihn einfach gerade. Weißt du die genaue Länge, die möglich ist? Ansonsten guck einfach hier grob ab: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=156920&d=1235823403


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (8. April 2009)

Alles kla  
Danke für die Info das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen 
Gut, er passt echt perfekt oben reinschieben,runter damit und hält jetzt schon ohne Befestigung  Oben würde ich dir empfehlen Schrauben durch zu machen kann dir die passenden bei legen und unten Kabelbinder.. welche Farbe?

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## TZR (8. April 2009)

Einfach schwarz, hab keine bunten Farben bei mir dran.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (8. April 2009)

Geht kla


----------



## TZR (12. April 2009)

So sieht jetzt meine Kettenstrebe aus:







Der Schaltzug verrutscht öfter beim Fahren, dann klappert es zu laut. Deshalb über das Gewebeband noch ein Stück Schlauch geklebt mit doppelseitigem Klebeband. Man könnte auch den Schlauch am Rand mit dem Gewebeband festkleben, wenn man alles auf einmal anbringt.
Auf dem schwarzen Hinterbau fällt das alles normalerweise gar nicht auf.

Wer eine schönere klapperfreie Lösung hat, bitte zeigen.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. April 2009)

Schlecht siehts nicht aus.. hat ja eben auch seine Aufgabe 
Dein Spritzschutz geht morgen auf die Reise
Schrauben hab ich bis jetzt noch keien passenden gefunden aber ich schau morgen nochmal fleissig im Keller.. ansonsten hol ich morgen nen paar neue

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (13. April 2009)

Danke! 

Damit hat es heute fast genauso laut geklappert. Wahrscheinlich ist es der Führungskasten der Kefü. Hab da unten auf das zylindrische Teil noch etwas Schlauch geklebt.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. April 2009)

Ich setze ja nur noch auf Schaumstoff oder Klett
Wenn es bei dir jetzt noch klappert muss es an der Kefü liegen


----------



## Idebug (15. April 2009)

ich find das klappern in den griff zu bringen schwirig... so kletzeug ist doch nach einer halben abfahrt ab...

ich hab ein schlauch um die komplette strebe... rege mich aber imemr auf weil es kläppert wie ein güterzug


----------



## TZR (15. April 2009)

Danke Freak, Spritzschutz ist da und passt haargenau.


----------



## FelixDH (16. April 2009)

weiß jdm ob es ein schrauben set fürs sunday (noch) zu kaufen gibt? wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Ivery (16. April 2009)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/home hier bekommst du alles wenn nicht über jimwalker alles ordern!


----------



## Soulbrother (17. April 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Wer eine schönere klapperfreie Lösung hat, bitte zeigen.



Schön ist ja immer Geschmackssache  ...auf jeden fall effektiv und bei Tageslicht ziemlich unauffällig:


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (17. April 2009)

Ich finds so schick 
Kommt gut mit dem Jagwire hinter dem durchsichtigen 
Hast du deinen 150er Deemax Lrs noch?


----------



## Soulbrother (17. April 2009)

Ja,habsch noch.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (19. April 2009)

Verkaufste mir den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (21. April 2009)

das wäre evtl. ab ende Mai möglich


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (29. April 2009)

Geht kla 

Na sie mal einer an was die liebe Post mir geschickt hat:




Brauch jemand was?
Der größe Schriftzug ist meiner genauso wie die Sunday Sticker 
Den Rest werd ich wohl kaum brauchen


----------



## Idebug (29. April 2009)

wo hast das den her... son ein großen für mein auto wär lässig =)


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (29. April 2009)

Shop um die Ecke 

Der Ironhorse Schriftzug in 1,50m Länge kostet 30
 So viel wars mir dann doch nicht wert


----------



## Idebug (29. April 2009)

der würd aber gut auf mein auto passen =)
und die was du hast? how much?


----------



## Lockedup90 (29. April 2009)

Ist aber net der originale der Große oder irre ich mich?? Bzw der Sunday


----------



## Crak (29. April 2009)

ne ist es nicht


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (29. April 2009)

Ne ist nicht der Originale
Schrift kam aber ziemlich ähnlich von daher  Mache aber noch zwei in Originaler Schrift

So ein Bogen hat mich 15,00 gekostet


----------



## Marder (30. April 2009)

ich hätte intresse an so einem emblem mit dem pferdchen drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (30. April 2009)

Ich schneid mal probeweise einen raus


----------



## Marder (30. April 2009)

ich weiß nicht... sieht man sich vielleicht beim ixs cup in winterberg??

genau so eins wollte ich mir nämlich auf mein schutzblech machen und dann nochmal mit klarlack drüber...  hatte bis jetzt aber nur immer so kleine bilder von dem logo gefunden. wollte auf jeden fall auch mal nen paar aufkleber machen lassen - vielleicht kannst du mir ja irgendwie deine vorlage zukommen lassen...


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (30. April 2009)

Hast ne PN


----------



## Smourock17 (30. April 2009)

sehr geil. sowas such ich auch noch!

Mit nem CAD Programm gemacht und dann plotten lassen oder wie?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (1. Mai 2009)

Jenau 

Nur Problem ist halt das alles auf weißer Folie ist
Bei den Mavic,Ironhorse und schwarzen Aufklebern muss man es nur gut ausschneiden aber bei den IronhorseStickern ist und bleibt der Hintergrund weiß


----------



## fatcrobat (2. Mai 2009)

also so ein bunten bogen  ironhorse aufkleber hätte ich auch gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (2. Mai 2009)

den ganz außen Rechts? Kannst du haben  Schreib dir mal ne PN


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. Mai 2009)

Hab ein riieeeßeeen Batzen MotoFoam im Keller entdeckt..

Schwarz und Blau hab ich... 
Brauch jemand was?


----------



## fl1p (8. Mai 2009)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3217135


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Mai 2009)

hab ich gerade eben verbaut


----------



## TZR (8. Mai 2009)

Für 1° kann ich auch gleich die Standrohre 2 cm verschieben. Mit den Hülsen scheint es ja auch viel höher zu kommen.


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Mai 2009)

warum sollte es mit den Hülsen höher kommen? 
e.13 Hülsen raus und Works Hülsen rein.

Dadurch wird das Radl eher bissl tiefer und Radstand länger.
Standrohr kannst auch bei den Works Hülsen hoch und runter schieben.

Mußte eh die Lager vom Steuersatz wechseln. So hat sich das angeboten.


----------



## TZR (8. Mai 2009)

Auf dem Bild "Figure 4" sieht es so aus als kämen unten 2 cm dazu.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, ist das ne gute Sache...


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Mai 2009)

Haben die gleichen Maße wie die e.13 Hülsen.
Nur das die Gabel leicht versetzt wird.


----------



## fl1p (8. Mai 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> hab ich gerade eben verbaut



Hätte ich das mal früher entdeckt, dann würde ich jetzt wohl ein Sunday fahren.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (8. Mai 2009)

Super geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smourock17 (9. Mai 2009)

oha nice


----------



## Ivery (9. Mai 2009)

Hatte das ding auch drinne! Aber Smourock und co. die die custom frames fahren kann ich es nicht empfehlen, es sei denn ich dreht ihn um somit habt ihr die alte geo! Ansonsten wird der lenkwinkel ungesund für die gabel.


----------



## PHATpedro (7. Juni 2009)

mich würde mal das gewicht eurer pferde interessieren..
mein gaul hat ziemlich genau 18klamotten drauf..
allerdings keine ti feder...
dafuer srs auf lg umgebaut und das gut gemachte gewicht wieder mit 721ern verhunzt..
wenigstens halten die einigermaßen im vergleich zu den 5.1ern..

gruß.


----------



## TZR (7. Juni 2009)

Meins wiegt weniger, aber ist halt auch leichter aufgebaut (wer hätte das gedacht  ).
Die 5.1 würde ich an deiner Stelle auch nicht mehr fahren...


----------



## Smourock17 (7. Juni 2009)

meins hatte 17.5 mit 888 und v12. da merkt man den customrohrsatz halt schon...
is aber eh grad in umbauphase, mal schauen was rauskommt


----------



## Downhill Lucki (7. Juni 2009)

jo meines wiegt genau 16,8. hab aber auch nur leichtes zeug verbaut...aber hält!


----------



## PHATpedro (8. Juni 2009)

super ergebnis lukas!
wie fuehlts sich so an aufm treppchen?

gratuliere!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (8. Juni 2009)

fühlt sich echt gut an!  das training hat wohl doch was gebracht!
hätte mir nie gadacht, dass ich doch so weit vorne bin! letztes jahr war ich 10. mit nem super run und gestern hab ich sogar noch 2 größere fehler drin gehabt!

danke!


----------



## InSanE888 (9. Juni 2009)

ah du warst das der da im regen aufm treppchen stand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Juni 2009)

jop


----------



## Idebug (10. Juni 2009)

sind irgednwelche sonntagsfahrer am kommenden wochenende in wildbad unterwegs? ich will auf jedenf all samstag oder sonntag mal hin fahren.


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2009)

Goodridge ersetzt Jagwire
Shimano ersetzt SRAM und RaceFace
NukeProof ersetzt Easton


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (15. Juni 2009)

Soo guut! Viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen.. meins wird auch endlich mal Racetauglich sein


----------



## Downhill Lucki (15. Juni 2009)

sieht echt schick aus! wo hast denn das schwarze e.13 her? das gibts ja nicht mehr oder?

kleiner tipp an alle: nehmt nen bezinschlauch für die kettenstrebe hinten! der is viel leiser als die gartenschläuche oder sonst was!


----------



## TZR (15. Juni 2009)

PVC-Schläuche wie auch der mitgelieferte sind echt zu laut. Benzinleitungen gibts aber teilweise auch in PVC, die taugen dann nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2009)

Das e.thirteen ist noch vom letzten Jahr als es die noch in schwarz gab.
Der Schlauch ist aus dem Sanitärhandel und ebenfalls sehr leise.


----------



## bobtailoner (16. Juni 2009)

die neue lg1 gibbet doch auch in schwarz


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2009)

Lucki meinte das Kettenblatt,davon bin ich jedenfalls mal ausgegangen


----------



## Downhill Lucki (16. Juni 2009)

ja ich meinte das kettenblatt!
mag sein, dass dein schlauch auch recht leise ist, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er an so einen ultrasoften benzinschlauch rankommt...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother, kannst mal ein Foto reinstellen wo man das ganze Bike sieht?

Von welchem Schlauch redet Ihr?


----------



## FelixDH (16. Juni 2009)

@pyrosteiner: hey kanns sein dass du am SO in bmais warst? ich glaub ich hab dich gesehen...


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2009)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Soulbrother, kannst mal ein Foto reinstellen wo man das ganze Bike sieht?


















Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Von welchem Schlauch redet Ihr?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Juni 2009)

Kurze Frage: Wo gibts die NukeProof Sachen zu kaufen?


----------



## Crak (16. Juni 2009)

crc


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Juni 2009)

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. Juni 2009)

FelixDH schrieb:


> @pyrosteiner: hey kanns sein dass du am SO in bmais warst? ich glaub ich hab dich gesehen...




Ja, war in BMais...

Eure Hometrails hab ich immer noch nicht besucht...


----------



## PHATpedro (20. Juni 2009)

jetzt mit den offsetheadcups von RTR drin..
gestern nacht reingefummelt.. lenkwinkel somit 1grad flacher (radstand bischen verlängert), des weiteren die abdeckkappe vom steuerstatz "abgenommen" und die brucke direkt aufn "sprengring" geklemmt.
somit ist die front nochmal 1cm tiefer..


----------



## Downhill Lucki (20. Juni 2009)

sieht aber trotzdem vorne recht hoch aus...


----------



## PHATpedro (21. Juni 2009)

ich weiß, ist halt ein "von der stange" rad.. ka was da noch alles unetrschiedlich ist zu den factory rahmen etcpp... 
nervt mich auch bisi...
standrohre liegen 210mm frei wegen reserve, also auch rel. knapp bemessen.. hab mir auch bisi was mehr erhofft.. :/

naja, is wies is, faehrt sich gut.


----------



## TZR (21. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub der Vorbau ist sehr hoch. Flachere Lenker gibts auch.


----------



## PHATpedro (21. Juni 2009)

hajo, habt schon recht, aber der rsx ti bzw mk2 und der fullon 750/30 waren für mich so guenstig dass ich quasi keine wahl hatte... und nach 3 monaten warten auf den lowriser mit 15mm hatt ich irgendwann die schnauze voll 
von daher passts soweit, hauptsache es fuehlt sich gut an


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (21. Juni 2009)

Ich finds echt schick.. bissel viel Aufkleber am Hinterbau aber sonst


----------



## TZR (3. Juli 2009)

Das kann doch nicht passen mit dem Spritzschutz?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. Juli 2009)

Da setzt was an.. hält deiner noch TZR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab ihn nicht mehr dran, weil ich jetzt für das Luftventil vom Dämpfer den Reset Winkeladaper dran habe, damit ist Dreck am Ventil kein Problem mehr. Sehr empfehlenswert, auch weil man den Dämpfer nicht mehr oben losschrauben muss zum Druckprüfen.


----------



## Marder (3. Juli 2009)

der spritzschutz wird nen grüner kenda, michelin latex-schlauch oder was auch immer sein, der dann einfach beim einfedern nachgibt


----------



## Crak (3. Juli 2009)

oder auch nicht


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (3. Juli 2009)

Sieht eher arg wie nen fester Gegenstand aus.. schau dir mal an wie stramm das Teil ist :O


----------



## Downhill Lucki (3. Juli 2009)

hab auch einen aus plastik dran, der bis nach ganz oben geht! der hält den kompletten schmutz weg und stört null! geht auch nur minimal an, wenns ganz einfedert!


----------



## Idebug (16. Juli 2009)

NEID ist die höchste form der anerkennung... xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wutknubbel (24. Juli 2009)

So, 
neuen Rahmen ergattert und gleich mal angefangen die tune-up tipps umzusetzten 

Zum ''Moto-Foam'' : Den hab ich im Baumarkt beim Aquariumzubehör als Filterschwamm finden können :






Gibts dort in verschiedenen Größen und verschieden grober Struktur.






Zum Flauschband:
Das hab ich auch beim Baumarkt bekommen können.
Habe das von Tesa genommen: Klebkraft ist sehr stark !











Schlauch für die Kettenstrebe liegt auch schon parat und demnächst wird an der Carbon-platte für den Schlammschutz gepfeilt 

Greez -lucky


----------



## TZR (24. Juli 2009)

wutknubbel schrieb:


>



Hat an der Stelle schonmal jemand Dreck drinnen gehabt? Ich nicht.


----------



## wutknubbel (24. Juli 2009)

Konnt's bisher ja noch nicht fahren.
Hab's bei einigen anderen gesehn, also auch mal reingehaun, mal schaun ob's was bringt ... schaden kanns nicht


----------



## Marder (25. Juli 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Hat an der Stelle schonmal jemand Dreck drinnen gehabt? Ich nicht.



bei mir war auch noch nie was drinnen


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (25. Juli 2009)

Bei mir war schon öfters was drin von Schlammfahrten.. aber meist auf der anderen Seite... mache das Zeug auch nur rein weil ich die Löcher nach dem beizen noch nicht geschliffen hatte


----------



## Crak (25. Juli 2009)

ich bin garmisch und steinach 07 mit meinem sunday gefahren....und da war kein schlamm drinne!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (25. Juli 2009)

Hmm dann muss der Dreck woanders hergekommen sein 
Egal schlecht siehts ja nicht aus


----------



## bioniconbiker (13. August 2009)

ich hab eine wichtige frage! thema: lagerwechsel... ich hab leider kein plan davon da ich das selber noch nie gemacht habe.
also meine lager sind absolut fest und es dreht sich einfach nichts mehr. woher bekomme ich gute und günstige lager für das sunday und kann ich das als amateur selber wechseln oder sollte ich das machen lassen? besten danke!
ride on


----------



## TZR (13. August 2009)

Bis Mod. 2006 kriegst du die Lager überall, wo es Lager gibt. Seit 2007 sind 4 der 8 Lager spezielle, die nur von Enduro hergestellt werden. Am günstigsten direkt von enduroforkseals.com.
Lagerwechsel ist einfach, aber wenn du völlig unbedarft bist, such dir jemanden, der etwas Erfahrung mit sowas hat. Man verkantet die Lager doch relativ leicht beim Einbau.


----------



## bioniconbiker (14. August 2009)

super! danke für die schnelle antwort. welche brauch ich da genau von der seite? die haben ja einige lager... genauer link wäre toll.
hab die hier gerade noch gefunden: http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/776
wie sind die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (14. August 2009)

Die haben auch einen ganzen Kit. Die aus UK dort sind sicherlich dieselben, da es wie gesagt die speziellen MAX-E nur von Enduro gibt.


----------



## bioniconbiker (14. August 2009)

hab das hier jetzt gefunden: http://enduroforkseals.com/id266.html
müsste ja das richtige sein oder? ist ja mit 39$ recht günstig. da steht ja aber das das für alle modelle sei, doch hast du ja gesagt das sich das 2007 geändert hat (hab das 08er modell). funktioniert das dennoch?


----------



## TZR (14. August 2009)

Die alten haben einen Spacer, die neuen einen breiteren Innenring. Dann wird es wohl bei den alten passen, wenn man den Spacer wegläßt.

Edit: Ach so, hast eh die neue Version.


----------



## bioniconbiker (14. August 2009)

gut da werd ich einfach mal die hier bestellen und testen: http://enduroforkseals.com/id266.html
mal sehen wie lange die halten.
danke noch mal für den rat.


----------



## bioniconbiker (14. August 2009)

achso will vielleicht noch einer welche bestellen? könnte man sich die recht hohen versandkosten teilen...


----------



## Marder (14. August 2009)

ich wäre eventuell dran interessiert


----------



## oBATMANo (16. August 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Bis Mod. 2006 kriegst du die Lager überall, wo es Lager gibt. Seit 2007 sind 4 der 8 Lager spezielle, die nur von Enduro hergestellt werden. Am günstigsten direkt von enduroforkseals.com.
> Lagerwechsel ist einfach, aber wenn du völlig unbedarft bist, such dir jemanden, der etwas Erfahrung mit sowas hat. Man verkantet die Lager doch relativ leicht beim Einbau.



Das ist falsch.
Du bekommst die Lager in jedem Shop der Lager führt.
www.dawaelzlager.de zum Beispiel
Da ist nichts spezielles drann. Würde aber nicht die günstigsten Lager dort nehmen. Man bekommt jedes Lager auch in SKF/FAG Qualität.

Max-E ist einfach nur ein Produktname von Enduroseals und hat nichts mit eigentlichen Form zu tun.
Einfach die Nummer vom Dichtring ablesen und bestellen.


----------



## TZR (16. August 2009)

Hä?

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/sunday/sunday_frame.pdf
Hier kannst du die Lager mit dem breiteren Innenring begutachten. Die kriegst du nicht mal eben von SKF.


----------



## oBATMANo (17. August 2009)

Hab meine letzten Lager alle bei DS Wälzlager bestellt. Hab aber gerade weder Bestellnummern noch alte Rechnung oder altes Lager zur Hand.

Einfach mal bei Dirk Schlücking von DS Wälzlager anrufen.
Vorher natürlich Lager abmessen.

Enduro Max ist der Produktname
-E steht wohl für extended inner race

Bin jetzt selber bissl verwirrt. Vielleicht hab ich die Lager mit Steg auch wo anders bestellt.
Kanns jetzt nicht 100 prozentig Sagen. Einfach mal bei DS anrufen und nach Dirk Schlücking fragen. Der kann eigentlich alle Fragen zwecks Lager beantworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (18. August 2009)

So habe heute sehr erfolgreich meine Lager am Sunday Modell 08 gewechelt. Am besten bekommt man die wirklich mit verschiedenen Nussaufsätzen raus. 
Gut ist wenn man daheim einen Schraubstock hat und dann dürfte das Wechseln kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Marder (18. August 2009)

hey lockedup...
was hast du denn für lager verbaut?? oben steht ja was davon, dass nur max-e lager in den neueren rahmen passen 
würd mich über eine kurze antwort freuen


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. August 2009)

Es sind insgesamt 4 MAX-E Lager und 4 normale Lager. Habe die unter http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/776 bestellt.


----------



## MoNu (30. September 2009)

hi jungs
ich habe da mal ein paar fragen:
1. Wie heißt der Steuersatz mit dem ich mein Sunday 1° flacher bekomme?(wo bekomme ich den her? Ist der Steuersatz bereitz ein Reduzier Steuersatz von 1,5 auf 1 1/8"?)
2. Passt der FOx RC 4 dämpfer in das 06er Sunday?


----------



## Ivery (30. September 2009)

Steuersätze gibt es verschiedene. Ich zum Beispiel hatte einen E.13 Prototyp. Bei K9 industries bekommst du sogar einen mit 2 Grad. Ja es sind Reduzier Steuersätze. 
Ob der RC 4 passt kann ich nicht zu 100% sagen, deswegen halte ich mich da erstmal zurück


----------



## MoNu (30. September 2009)

habe auch grade den k9 gefunden. das sind hülsen mit nem intigrierten cane creek steuersatz mit halt 2° flacherem lenkwinkel. der klingt schonmal ganz interesannt vllt. kommt der ins rad mal schauen.

ja neue lager für mein frame bekomme ich ja bei pearlcycles oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (30. September 2009)

Ich kriege demnächst das 1°-Ding von readytoridecycles.
Meinst du 63° taugt? Mir wäre das zu arg.
Laut google erfordert der DHX RC4 viel Schleiferei, aber da kommt es dann sicher auch drauf an, von welchem Link man ausgeht. Kann sein, dass man bei manchen dann auch zuviel wegnehmen müsste. Aber kann man den Dämpfer nicht einfach umdrehen? Habs nie ausprobiert, aber evtl. passt das?
Wenn du ein 06er Sunday hast, sind das alles 08/15-Normlager, die du überall bekommst.


----------



## Ivery (30. September 2009)

@ manu die Cane Creek Lager sind aber nicht dabei die musst du separat ordern!


----------



## MoNu (30. September 2009)

ne auf der k9 page steht : The ARC kits are only available for bikes with 1.5â head tubes, and converts the steerer from 1.5â to 1 1/8â. The Kit comes with Cane Creek IS3 integrated in the box; so you will require nothing in addition for installation (apart from a headset press & masking tape).


----------



## wolfusion (30. September 2009)

ich hab den k9 bereits in meinen freerider eingebaut, lager sind dabei, funzt super


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (1. Oktober 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


> hi jungs
> ich habe da mal ein paar fragen:
> 1. Wie heißt der Steuersatz mit dem ich mein Sunday 1° flacher bekomme?(wo bekomme ich den her? Ist der Steuersatz bereitz ein Reduzier Steuersatz von 1,5 auf 1 1/8"?)
> 2. Passt der FOx RC 4 dämpfer in das 06er Sunday?



Hi MoNu,

ich habe einen RC4 in mein 09 Sunday eingebaut. Musst mir aber die unter Wippe von BOS besorgen. Bei der original eingebauten ging der Ausgleichsbehälter nicht durch die Bohrung. Der ist halt viel dicker als der vom DHX5.

Grüsse
Wolf


----------



## MoNu (1. Oktober 2009)

cool also dann werde ich mri die k 9 hülsen bestellen.
@Wolf Schreiner: kannst du bitte mal ein bild davon machen? ich baue mir vllt. ein neuen dw link weil meiner extrem ausgeschlagen ist dann kann ich das ja gleich passend machne


----------



## TZR (2. Oktober 2009)

Geht das Ausschlagen der alten Reduzierhülsen mit so einem Austreiber?







Also passt der durch die 1 1/8 Öffnung?


----------



## Ivery (2. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir ging es ohne Probleme damit nur das sich meiner mehr spreizen kann!


----------



## TZR (2. Oktober 2009)

Ist nur ein Beispielbild und wahrscheinlich nicht der für 1 1/2". Was hast du für einen?


----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

moin,

hab da auch mal eine frage bezüglich des steuersatzes.
also mein e.thirteen ist wahrscheinlich hinüber und ich habe die kralle von der gabel nicht mehr. kurz gesagt: es muss was neues her. 
ich brauch aber nichts was den lenkwinkel verändert, wie es hier zu vor zu lesen war. was gibt es denn so für gute, sinnvolle steuersätze fürs sunday? 
und gibt es noch den e.thirteen zu kaufen? ich nehme an das es den nur ab werk für die sunday's gab oder?

vielen danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (5. Oktober 2009)

mit dem e.13 weiß ich es nicht genau
aber es gibt z.b. einen richtig guten von cane creek der direkt von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" reduziert und intigriert ist.
habe den im mom auch drinne und kann mich nicht beschweren auser das jetzt nach 4 jahren die lager hinübersind


----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

gut, gut. hast du vielleicht einen link dazu?
ach ja das teil sollte möglichst auch leicht sein oder billig


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (5. Oktober 2009)

Hab bei mir den Syntace Superspin drin,.. kann mich echt nicht beklagen... die Lager sind einsame Spitze! Baut genauso hoch oder eher weniger als der E13, Wahnsinnig leicht...
Kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

das klingt schon einmal wirklich gut. 
hab den hier gefunden: 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...tegration-15-auf-1-1-8-Steuersatz::12947.html

andere alternativen gibt es nicht?


----------



## MoNu (5. Oktober 2009)

der canecreek baut im ganzen 8 mm auf und wiegt um di 120g aber kostet 100 euro


----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

okay. da scheint mir der syntace die bessere variante zu sein.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (5. Oktober 2009)

Zu der Zeit wo ich ihn gekauft habe kostete er noch 90
Für 55 echtn gutes Preis Leistungsverhältniss... garnicht lange zögern


----------



## MoNu (5. Oktober 2009)

finde ich auch da darf man nicht zögern

ab nächster woche kann ich euch nen bissel was zu den k9 hülsen erzählen
werde mir morgen welche bestellen.


----------



## TZR (5. Oktober 2009)

bioniconbiker schrieb:


> also mein e.thirteen ist wahrscheinlich hinüber und ich habe die kralle von der gabel nicht mehr.



Die Lager kannste einzeln kaufen für 9 EUR/Stk. Oder was soll da hinüber sein?
Kralle sollte nicht so das Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

TZR schrieb:


> Die Lager kannste einzeln kaufen für 9 EUR/Stk. Oder was soll da hinüber sein?
> Kralle sollte nicht so das Problem sein.



naja und wo bekomm ich die kralle her? wo gibts denn die lager davon zu kaufen?


----------



## TZR (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7865_Kugellager-FSA-873-41-mm.html
Die müßten das sein. Evtl. nochmal die Nr. prüfen.

Kralle hat jeder Zweirad-Heini.


----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

naja mein zweirad-heini hat sowas leider nicht und ich denke die anderen hier haben so etwas "spezielles" auch nicht...


----------



## TZR (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1929_Starnut-Einschlagkralle.html


----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

und passt die zu dem e.thirteen steuersatz? dachte da wäre die kralle anders als bei üblichen steuersätzen...?


----------



## TZR (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Kralle hat mit dem Steuersatz nix zu tun. Die muss nur ins Steuerrohr passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

naja und ich hatte noch eine von meinem fsa steuersatz da und die passte leider nicht in den e.thirteen.


----------



## TZR (5. Oktober 2009)

Du weißt aber schon, dass man die Kralle in den Gabelschaft einschlägt?


----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Oktober 2009)

ja na klar!!! jedoch passt die halt nicht wirklich in den steuersatz und stand dann eher 2-3mm ab...


----------



## MoNu (5. Oktober 2009)

hä kralle passt nicht in steuersatz?
kann auch gar nicht passen.
Kralle in das Steuerrohr
Lager in den Steuersatz


----------



## Marder (5. Oktober 2009)

hast du nicht jemanden, den du fragen kannst und der dir beim einbau hilft??

kannst den beiden nämlich wirklich glauben, dass die kralle nichts mit dem steuersatz zu tun hat


----------



## MoNu (5. Oktober 2009)

vllt. gibts ja nen prototypoen steuersatz wo keiner was von weiß 
ne scherz
lieber nachfragen und helfen lassen bevor was kaputt geht


----------



## bioniconbiker (6. Oktober 2009)

ja ich hatte mich da oben einfach falsch ausgedrückt!!! war auch beim fachmann... nur die kralle vom e.thirteen ist halt eine andere und da passt meine fsa nicht.


----------



## Marder (7. Oktober 2009)

nur damit wir jetzt nicht noch weiter über so eindeutig unnötiges zeug reden

auch für dich ist dies eine kralle:






und die wird in den gabelschaft geschlagen und ist nur dafür da, die schraube und somit die a-head-kappe zu halten.

was soll da bitteschön anders dran sein - die hat nun doch wirklich nichts mit dem steuersatz zu tun


----------



## bioniconbiker (7. Oktober 2009)

sorry, da hab ich mich voll falsch ausgedrückt. ich meine das teil was auf die untere brücke aufgeschlagen wird (glaube konus)...


----------



## Marder (7. Oktober 2009)

richtig - die sind von steuersatz zu steuersatz unterschiedlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioniconbiker (7. Oktober 2009)

...und da hab ich leider nichts mehr was in den e.thirteen steuersatz passt, daher habe ich mich nach einer alternative bzw. einen neuen steuersatz erkundigt.


----------



## TZR (7. Oktober 2009)

Du bist immer noch aufm falschen Dämpfer. Von E.13 sind nur die Reduzierhülsen. Die machen keine Steuersätze. Du hast da einen integrierten Steuersatz drin, und zu dem bekommt man normalerweise auch den Gabelkonus einzeln.


----------



## bioniconbiker (7. Oktober 2009)

ich dachte das wäre direkt ein steuersatz von e.thirteen der nur für die IH-bikes bzw. Sunday's gemacht wurde!? quasie ein Prototyp. 
sprich es würde reichen mir den konus einzeln zu kaufen, wenn ich wüsste von wem der steuersatz ist.


----------



## TZR (7. Oktober 2009)

Mach mal Bilder von allen fraglichen Teilen. So kommen wir nicht weiter.


----------



## bioniconbiker (7. Oktober 2009)

kann ich leider erst ab freitag, da ich aktuell das bike nicht bei mir habe. bis dahin...
ride on!


----------



## Lockedup90 (7. Oktober 2009)

So dann will ich mich auch mal einmischen!!

Guck dir mal den Artikel an da siehst du auf dem rechten Foto das Teil von e.13 Das ist das, was in dem Ironhorse drine ist mit den Lagern!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/215042/cat/all


----------



## fatcrobat (8. Oktober 2009)

hy hab ein kleines problem eines meiner unteren schwingenlager  hat sich aufgelöst hat jemand ne idee wie ich den äuseren lagerring rausbekomme 
danke schonmal


----------



## TZR (8. Oktober 2009)

"Gewalt": http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5673099&postcount=14

Denke, der zerbricht ziemlich schnell, aber wie man das einigermaßen spurenlos hinbekommen soll, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (9. Oktober 2009)

@all

wie fährt sich denn ein sunday so?
ist der hinterbau plush oder eher straff

mir wird nähmlich ein sunday elite von 2007 angeboten und wollte wissen wie es sich so fährt.

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (9. Oktober 2009)

straff


----------



## MoNu (9. Oktober 2009)

es fährt sich einfach nur geil
best bike evermit ein ganz bischen tuning


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Oktober 2009)

also meines ist eher soft mit 40% sag! einfach nur geil!
bei dem bike musst du sehr frontlastig fahren, sonst gibts durchschläge!

cheers


----------



## fatcrobat (10. Oktober 2009)

das sunday is der knaller werde mir aber k9 kaps bestellen für den flacheren lenkwinkel


----------



## MoNu (18. Oktober 2009)

habe die k9 kaps drinne

beste was man machen kann


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema Gabelkronus für die E.Thirteen Reduzierhülsen??

Kann das sein, dass es das Teil ist:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22017_Gabelkonus-fuer-IS2-i---IS8-i-1-1-8-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (18. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du einen von den aufgeführten Steuersätzen hast, bestimmt.
Ansonsten wahrscheinlich auch, da die Lager mit 41 mm glaube ich alle 36/45° haben wie die Cane Creeks.

Edit: zumindest die die in die E-13 Schalen gehören.


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (18. Oktober 2009)

kann einer bitte mal so n bild, oder ein Link vom steuersatz  K9 -2° grad hier reinstellen? danke schonmal.   gibst die auch in 1 1/8 oder nur in 1,5


----------



## MoNu (18. Oktober 2009)

hier is der link.
die hülsen gibt es aber nur für bestimmte räder nicht alle. und den gibts nur für 1,5".

http://75.136.0.148/order.html


----------



## DOWNHILLER4376 (18. Oktober 2009)

Danke


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. Oktober 2009)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> also meines ist eher soft mit 40% sag! einfach nur geil!
> bei dem bike musst du sehr frontlastig fahren, sonst gibts durchschläge!
> 
> cheers




Tjaaaa... bei einem Gewicht von gut 85 Kg inkl. Protektion ist ne 300er Feder ja auch zu wenig und erfordert wohl so eine Fahrweise. Ich hab inkl. Protektion wohl um die 70 Kilo und das ist ausgewogen und perfekt.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (19. Oktober 2009)

naja, ich meinte, dass das sehr vom persönlichen fahrstil abhängt! 
die federungsperformance mit so viel sag ist einfach der hammer, wobei ich wirklich noch keinen duchschlag hatte! die 40% sind auch bei sitzem auf dem bike gemessen worden und wenn ich drauf stehe, sind es schätzungsweise nur noch 20%! (durch frontlage!)
zudem hat mein dämpfer ja noch ein kleines tuning, was ihn sehr degressiv macht und er besser im tieferen federungsbereich federt!

cheers


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (1. Januar 2010)

http://is.pinkbike.com/photo/3730/pbpic3730522.jpg


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Januar 2010)

sieht geil aus!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (1. Januar 2010)

Mal was buntes: 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2767085/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2767084/

Dennoch sehr sehr geil wie ich finde


----------



## Marder (1. Januar 2010)

schwälgst du in erinnerung oder holst du dir neue anregungen für dein nächstes sunday?? 

sind ja noch die beiden räder im pornicious thread


edit: das letzte ist der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (1. Januar 2010)

Volltreffer 

Da mein Sunday (was vllt morgen kommt) keinen Dämpfer hat bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir nen Stoy kaufen soll.. nur halt dw link neu und soo.. ich weis noch net
Die Frage ist ob man sich jetzt "noch" nen Dhx5 mit Tuning holt oder einfach nen teureren Dämpfer
Und Framefarbe weis ich auch noch nicht viel.. Raw/Polished ist klasse,.. eine Farbe und dann nur schwarze Teile sieht aber genauso scharf aus


----------



## MoNu (2. Januar 2010)

raw
kommt schon geil und der rest schwarz 
schwarze 2010er boxxer wc 
titanfeder und richtig geil^^


----------



## MoNu (2. Januar 2010)

was wäre denn das beste tuning für meinen dhx5 im sunday?


----------



## Ivery (2. Januar 2010)

schick in zu tf und mach das push tuning!


----------



## MoNu (2. Januar 2010)

könnt ihr mir mehrere sachen dazu erzählen?
hat das schon wer gemacht?
wie lange dauert das ca.?
und wie Teuer is das?


----------



## Ivery (3. Januar 2010)

http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/index.php

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/push_tuning.aspx

ich meine TZR fährt einen gepushten fox....... konnte selber aber noch ekinen fahren hab aber nur gutes gehört davon. Fahre selber einen Blackbox getunten Vivid der funktioniert so porno das ich ihn so schnell nicht gegen was anderes tauschen werde!

Cheers.......

und frohes neues euch allen noch!


----------



## Marder (3. Januar 2010)

wegen der zeit hab ich von tf gehört, dass man vorher nen datum ausmacht, zu dem man den dämpfer dahinschickt und die das dann auch sofort erledigen...
hies da wohl, dass er das teil nach 10tagen abstinenz wieder einbauen konnte. also inkl. versand hin und zurück nach england.

ich bin jetzt auch mal gespannt - hab ne tf-getunte boxxer von nem kollegen bekommen und hätte sie eigentlich heute schonmal getestet, hätte es nicht soooo viel neuschnee gegäben


----------



## TZR (3. Januar 2010)

Ivery schrieb:


> ich meine TZR fährt einen gepushten fox....... konnte selber aber noch ekinen fahren hab aber nur gutes gehört davon.



"Den" gepushten DHX oder "das" PUSH-Tuning gibt es nicht, es wird die Charakteristik eingestellt, die man sich wünscht. Das funktioniert soweit gut, aber es ist immer noch ein DHX, d.h. außer der Zugstufe kann man nicht viel sinnvolles von außen verstellen.


----------



## MoNu (3. Januar 2010)

und was meint ihr zu motopitkan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (3. Januar 2010)

bin ich auch mal boxxer test gefahren, war aber leider zu weich für mich...
aber so zum ansprechverhalten zu meiner lagen schonmal welten dazwischen


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (5. Januar 2010)

MotoPitkan ist schon nicht schlecht

Mal nebenbei.. brauch noch jemand Lager für seinen 2006er Sunday? Bzw am Hinterbau oben (die relativ kleinen Lager) passen auch in 07,08,09
Habe Edelstahllager,extra leichtlauf ABEC7, Standart 2RS und goldene ABEC7.


----------



## fatcrobat (5. Januar 2010)

ich brauch ein satz hauptlager 
wenn du welche hast würde ich ein paar nahmen


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (5. Januar 2010)

2 Stück die den DW Link mit dem Hauptrahmen lagern?
Kannst ruhig mehr für Reserve haben. Kosten wirklich nicht die Welt
Werde morgen vielleicht auch übermorgen welche holen gehen


----------



## Marder (5. Januar 2010)

ich wollte mir jetzt auch mal welche holen... werd die tage den rahmen mal zerlegen und wollte alle lager mal nachgucken und wenn alles noch funzt einfach neu gefettet zusammenbau, wenns sein muss halt neue verbauen.

wenn wir hier gerade bei dem thema sind, ich hatte schon nen paar mal gelesen, dass ein paar nur als enduro lager erhältlich sind...
hab da aber noch was bei e-bay gefunden: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360217386497&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1123

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen 

edit: gibt ja hier auch so ne schöne explosionszeichnung, wo die lager in 4 positionen aufgeführt sind
http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/bikes/sunday/sunday_frame.pdf


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (5. Januar 2010)

Hey ja bei den 07,08 und 09ern sind die Hautplager anders... keine DIN Norm
Haben den inneren Ring nach einer Seite etwas breiter. Man könnte die Lager der neueren auch in einen 06er einbauen .. muss man nur die beiden Spacer wegnehmen
Also kannst du im Prinzip auch den Satz den du bei Ebay siehst nehmen aber brauchst dann zwei Spacer.. vielleicht bei Eric außem Forum mal eben drehen lassen
Muss mir selbst die Tage zwei neue machen vielleicht mache ich noch gleich welche zur Reserve.
Vorallending musst du daran denken das du nie wieder EnduroLager kaufen musst.
Investiere jetzt in nen kompletten Lagersatz ca 20 Euro.. und scheinen langlebiger als Endurorotz zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (5. Januar 2010)

danke erstmal für die ausführliche beschreibung

dann muss ich mal gucken - aber die oberen werd ich mir dann auf jeden fall mal so besorgen. bei den unteren steht sogar bei beiden paar hinter, dass es max-e sein sollen. ist natürlich schade sowas und versteh auch nicht, was es bringen soll, aber wird man sich dann wohl besorgen müssen.


----------



## TZR (5. Januar 2010)

Ich stelle mir den Zusammenbau mit den Distanzringen bei eingepressten Lagern ziemlich lästig vor. Das muss ja nahezu unmöglich sein, die Ringe in Position zu halten und gleichzeitig die Achse durchzuschieben.


----------



## fatcrobat (6. Januar 2010)

@freak jup die meine ich die großen wenn du welche holen gehst dann nehm ich 2 paare sag mir nur was die kosten 
danke


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (6. Januar 2010)

@ TZR: Es geht eigentlich ganz gut..besser als ich gedacht hatte

@fatcrobat: Schick dir ne PN


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2010)

Freak, wo gibt es denn Lager für ein 07er Sunday und mit welchen Kosten muss ich für ein Ersatz-Lagerkit rechnen? Weisst Du da was?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (6. Januar 2010)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Freak, wo gibt es denn Lager für ein 07er Sunday und mit welchen Kosten muss ich für ein Ersatz-Lagerkit rechnen? Weisst Du da was?




Beim 07er ist ja das Problem mit dem überstehenden Hülsen, wobei ich glaube das es nur die beiden Lager im Hauptrahmen haben die den DW Link halten 

Kann dir alle Lager geben außer halt die besagten im Hauptrahmen

Entweder man nimmt die von Enduro:
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id266.html

oder man lässt sich passende Spacer drehen und kauft normale die auch in den 06er reinkommen


----------



## Joe Paluza (8. Januar 2010)

Hey, weiß einer von euch zufällig, welche RAL-Farbe der Iron Horse Schriftzug auf dem 08ter Rahmen hat???


Danke im Vorraus...



Joe


----------



## Marder (16. Februar 2010)

so... mein sunday liegt jetzt in einzelteilen auf dem kellerboden zerstreut und ich hätte da mal ein paar fragen...

ich habe nämlich gehört, dass die enduro lager von hause aus ein bisschen rauher laufen. schön anhören tut es sich nicht, aber eigentlich bewegen sich alle noch halbwegs gut.

und außerdem hat mein dw-link an der verbindung zur kettenstrebe minimales spiel. sollte ich mir hier schon sorgen machen oder kann ich alles wieder schön zusammen schrauben und spass haben?

zu schluss noch eine eher doofe frage. wie schraubt ihr die jeweils zweite/letzte schraube an den achsen hauptrahmen-wippe und dw-link-kettenstrebe raus?
oder muss man bei letzterem sowieso die achse rausbekommen, um den link zu entfernen?

danke schonmal für eure antworten
gruss nico


----------



## fatcrobat (23. Februar 2010)

so jetzt hab ich auch mal ne frage wo bekomme ich die K9 cups her und nicht gerade fÃ¼r 10000000â¬ 
danke schonmal


----------



## Ivery (23. Februar 2010)

dann wirst du schlechte Karten haben, weil die nur über K9 vertrieben werden in UK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (23. Februar 2010)

also ich habe die direkt bei dennen bestellt.
der versand geht super schnell!


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (24. Februar 2010)

hallo, bei mir steht ein sunday team ins haus... ja ihr wisst schon, konnte bei crc nicht wiederstehen und musste es kaufen, die stimmen in meinem kopf, ihr wisst schon

nun habe ich eine frage die wirklich unter meinen nägeln brennt, und zwar rund um die abstimmung bzw. tuning des dämpfers

eigentlich wäre der 3.0er ja ausreichend, nur kann ich mir nicht so wirklich vorstellen das ein fox-dämpfer mit dem dw-link wirklich gut funktioniert, ihr habt es ja auch schon öfter angesprochen... 

grundsätzlich müsste ein 5th element gut zum dw link passen, hat jemand von euch evtl. den 5th element dinosaurier in seinem pferd verbaut???wenn ja, wäre nett wenn ihr hier kurz eure eindrücke posten könntet, kritikpunkt hier für mich wäre die zuverlässigkeit

ich persönlich würde zum vivid tendieren, nur werde ich mit dem möglicherweise probleme beim verbauen einer ti feder bekommen, da die vividfedern ja nen größeren diameter haben, kritikpunkt hier also nur der rub von der feder am rahmen.

elka wäre noch eine option sowie der ccdb, aber bei beiden schreckt mich ein wenig preis und der nette herr zoll, ist wohl kostentechnisch nicht sehr sinnvoll...

bos s*toy schließe ich aus, dw-link und dämpfer zu ändern sind schlicht zu teuer

also die frage ist nun: dhx 3.0 tunen oder vivid serienmäßig bzw. vivid tunen 

vll hat ja jemand von nem fox 3.0 auf vivid umgerüstet und ihn dann anschließend noch tunen lassen, dass wäre der idealfall für mich für die beschreibung der unterschiedlichen funktionen des hinterbaus mit den jeweiligen dämpfern

und welchen von beiden tunern ihr persönlich ausprobiert habt, tf hab ich schon öfter gelesen, oder aber mein favorit, stendec-works ebenfalls aus uk

ich dank euch schonmal für eure antworten


----------



## Ivery (24. Februar 2010)

Also prinzipiell sind alle Dämpfer die von Werk aus verbaut werden, auf das Sunday abgestimmt und funktionieren daher recht gut schon. An deine stelle solltest du den DHX 3.0 erstmal fahren. Wenn du nicht zufrieden bist schickst du ihn zu TF. Zu Stendec kann ich leider nix sagen. Habe bis jetzt nur drüber gelesen. Bei TF alle super freundlich und es wird auf deine wünsche eingegangen. Was für eine Federhärte benötigst du denn? Beim Vivid wird es ab 350 härte schwer, weil es wie du schon gesagt hast anfängt am Rahmen zu schleifen. Wenn es ein Vivid wird solltest du einen A tune nehmen. Elka und BOS hast du auch richtig erkannt ist einfach zu teuer wenn man dw/link und Dämpfer kaufen muss. Ich rate dir bleibe beim Fox und lass ihn bei Bedarf bei TF machen. Gibt viele die eigentlich mit der Performance vom DHX ganz zufrieden sind.


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (24. Februar 2010)

@ivery
erstmal vielen dank für die antwort 

federhärte bin ich noch etwas untentschlossen, aber es wird wohl eine 375er ti feder werden, daher wie angesprochen die probleme mit dem rub...
tune a war klar, also der mit light compression 

tf habe ich auch schon sehr viel gutes gelesen aber die jungs von stendec hab ich mal persönlich getroffen, auch wirklich sehr nett und kompetent.


----------



## santacruzer71 (13. März 2010)

Hi,
hat jemand schon mal einen DHX Air in einem Sunday gefahren?
Geht der rein?
Danke


----------



## Teaser (14. März 2010)

@Santacruzer
Also von den Maßen her passt es. Kann aber noch  nix über die Performance sagen, irgendwie zieht sich der Winter...
t.


----------



## Crak (14. März 2010)

haben schon ganz viele gemacht. Und es gibt ganz verschiedene meinungen. Mir gefiel es garnicht. Der besitzer war total davon überzeugt.


----------



## santacruzer71 (14. März 2010)

mmh,
mir war erst mal wichtig das er rein geht.
Danke.


----------



## Teaser (14. März 2010)

Vielleicht noch ein paar Details: das Problem bei dem eingebauten DHX Air ist die Tatsache, daÃ das Ventil fÃ¼r die Hauptkammer nicht erreichbar ist. Dazu mÃ¼sste er ausgebaut werden oder man besorgt sich so ein schÃ¶nes VerlÃ¤ngerungskabel mit Abwinkelung, kostet von Reset auch nur schlappe 35â¬. Das RÃ¤dchen fÃ¼r die Zugstufe ist ebenfalls schwer zu erreichen, schmale Finger und darin enthaltenes SpitzengefÃ¼hl von Vorteil. Propedal und BOttom out sind ohne Weiteres einstellbar. Und wenn ich mich hier im Zimmer aufs rad setze, so federt der DÃ¤mpfer ein und beim Absteigen wieder aus. Funktioniert also schon mal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (15. März 2010)

habe mich mal hingesetzt und etwas poliert


----------



## Crak (15. März 2010)

top...ganzes bild bitte MIT GABEL!


----------



## slayerrider (29. März 2010)

Habe mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer und Feder. Hat jemand nen 5th Element im Ironhorse?
Ich habe nämlich ne Nukeproof Ti 350x3 gekauft und die passt jetzt nicht. Allerdings ist das Problem die Länge.
Kann ich z.B. eine Distanzscheibe einbauen oder ist das nicht so ne gute Idee. Oder evtl. das Gewinde länger weiter schneiden?
Oder gleich nen anderen Dämpfer? Vlt. einen Revox, passt der mit dem alten Link?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (30. März 2010)

Sooo.. nur noch ein paar kleine Änderungen:
Schrauben,Buchsen,Schaltwerk,Kette,Leitungsverlegung und dann isses vollendet.


----------



## agrohardtail (30. März 2010)

was isn das für ne feder? hersteller und härte bitte.

gruß max


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (30. März 2010)

Progressive Suspension
275 x 2,25"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (30. März 2010)

Wie hast du den Rahmen behandelt? Sieht edel aus.


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (30. März 2010)

Grob abgeschliffen, dann Nassschleifen mit feinem Schleifpapier und dann Polieraufsätze..
Einfach ganz grob gemacht.. keine 4 Stunden gedauert.


----------



## seelenfrieden (31. März 2010)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Progressive Suspension
> 275 x 2,25"



x 2,25"?? höre ich da ein *clonckpockpockpockclonck*? 

aber schick schaut es mit dem alu natur rahmen und den silbernen deemax auf jeden fall aus!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. März 2010)

Oh ja  erfasst...
Kommt demnächst ne andere.
Danke dir


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2010)

edit: hat sich erledigt...


----------



## Dirt Bastard (4. April 2010)

Hey..
Hab in meinen Sunday denn Vivid 4.1 mit der orginalen 300 feder und die ist mir mit meinen ~82 kg etwas zu weich...
wollt mir jetzt bei crc eine 350 feder bestellen, aber blicke da nicht so durch...

Würd die Nuke Proof ShockWave Steel Spring 3" x 350 Lbs x 167mm Free Length passen ?


----------



## Ivery (4. April 2010)

Du brauchst eine Vivid Feder weil es auf den Innendurchmesser ankommt. Deswegen gibt es auch extra Nuke Proof Titanfendern die einen 38mm Innendurchmesser haben. Die normalen Nuke Proof steel springs haben einen 31,5mm und die oversize 36mm. http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...tahlfeder-fuer-240mm-Einbaulaenge::12980.html die hier in 350 passt! 
Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.....

Cheers!


----------



## Dirt Bastard (4. April 2010)

Ja danke Ivery du hast mir sehr geholfen !!!!


----------



## daday (5. April 2010)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Sooo.. nur noch ein paar kleine Änderungen:
> Schrauben,



hey mir gefallt was du mit den schrauben gemacht hast... sieht deff. solider aus - kannst mir verraten wie du das mit den senkköpfen gemacht hast ? vorallem beim unteren link vorne?


----------



## slayerrider (5. April 2010)

Frage:
Hat jemand ne Idee wo ich die Achse für den Dämpfer herbekomme, meine ist leider verbogen.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (5. April 2010)

welches Baujahr?


----------



## InSanE888 (5. April 2010)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/home


----------



## Smourock17 (6. April 2010)

Hey Jungs

Weiss einer von euch woher ich den Lower Link (2008, Vivid) beziehen kann?

P.S.: ich bestelle heute Abend n paar Schaltaugen über PearceCycles.co.uk, wer auch was braucht soll sich melden


----------



## SVK1899 (6. April 2010)

@Smourock
frag doch mal bei bikemailorder an! die haben für mich sogar den link für nen
bos stoy ins programm genommen, damit ich das teil bestellen konnte!


----------



## slayerrider (6. April 2010)

Ivery schrieb:


> welches Baujahr?


2006



InSanE888 schrieb:


> http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/home


da gibt schon Teile aber irgendwie nichts was so aussieht wie meine Achse.
Ich dachte, dass ich die vlt. wo anderes (d.h. toller Baumarkt oder so) bekomme, da sie wie eine opposite Gewindestange aussieht, d.h. einfach ne normale stange mit Gewinde drinen.


----------



## agrohardtail (6. April 2010)

hast du nicht nen kumpel der dir sowas drehen kann?


----------



## slayerrider (6. April 2010)

ich irgendwie habe ich leider nicht solche kumpels und meine Arbeit (Studium mit Kopf only) bringt sowas leider auch nicht mit sich


----------



## MoNu (7. April 2010)

hi

kann mir wer die genauen maße der dämpferbuchsen fürs 2006er sunday factory mitem dhx 5 sagen? 
ich hatte mal gemessen und bin oben bei 23,4mm und unten bei 22,8 mm raus gekommen. is das richtig?


----------



## slayerrider (8. April 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> ich irgendwie habe ich leider nicht solche kumpels und meine Arbeit (Studium mit Kopf only) bringt sowas leider auch nicht mit sich



vlt. kann mir hier ja jemand helfen. Oder hat jemand noch welche.

Habe ich schon im internet nach Gewindehülse gesucht, aber das scheint es nicht in diesen Maßen zu geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (11. April 2010)

Habe da mal ne Frage. Habe am DW Link hinten zum Hinterbau spiel und bekomme das mit allen möglichen tricks nicht weg Hab mir jetzt überlegt, wenn man den Link bisschen ausdrehen würde (da wo die Achse durchgeschoben wird) und dann anschließend sich zwei neue passenden Buchsen drehen würde und die dann da einpressen würde müsste das dann doch wieder funktionieren oder net??

Hat damit schon jemand eventuell Erfahrung gemacht?? Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## daday (11. April 2010)

Lockedup90 schrieb:


> Habe da mal ne Frage. Habe am DW Link hinten zum Hinterbau spiel und bekomme das mit allen möglichen tricks nicht weg Hab mir jetzt überlegt, wenn man den Link bisschen ausdrehen würde (da wo die Achse durchgeschoben wird) und dann anschließend sich zwei neue passenden Buchsen drehen würde und die dann da einpressen würde müsste das dann doch wieder funktionieren oder net??
> 
> Hat damit schon jemand eventuell Erfahrung gemacht?? Vielen Dank schonmal!!!



auf ridemonkey gibts ein tutorial wie du das mit hochfestem kleber oder irgendwas wegkriegst - würd ich zerst mal probieren ...!


----------



## Marder (11. April 2010)

ich probier die woche auch mal nen kleber - aufbohren kann man noch immer


----------



## Lockedup90 (11. April 2010)

Also einkleben mit Locktied habe ich schon ausprobiert. Das hat sich nach der ersten Abfahrt wieder gelöst!!


----------



## Ivery (11. April 2010)

hast du es auch richtig gemacht mit dem richtigen loctite? Und hast du es mal gute 48 stunden stehen lassen ohne es zu bewegen oder zu fahren?


----------



## Smourock17 (12. April 2010)

hola!!

meinereiner hat selbiges Problem, bin schon seit na woche auf Suche nach nem Link. Ausdrehen und passende Buchsen anfertigen lassen ist das was ich als nächstes tun werde. Vorher probier´ ich die Loctite Variante auch mal.

Das mit dem Ausdrehen gefällt mir aber besser. Der Gedanke an eine kleine Buchse als Ersatzteil ist verlockend! Hinsichtlich der Haltbarkeit wird das wohl auch die dauerhaftere Lösung sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (12. April 2010)

also ich bekomme ja nen neuen link den alten werde ich allerdings behalten um verschiedene ideen auszuprobieren.

ansonsten würde ich mir selbst nen link bauen.


----------



## Lockedup90 (12. April 2010)

Wo bekommste dehn den her wenn man fragen darf?? 
Ja soll ich mir einen aus Holz schnitzen ?? Hab leider keine CNC Maschiene daheim bzw. keine passende Gußform!!!


----------



## MoNu (12. April 2010)

is der bos link. werde den nur etwas bearbeiten damit der in mein 06er sunday passt. wegen der verschraubung.


----------



## Lockedup90 (12. April 2010)

Ja krass 160euro ist natürlich nen wort!!


----------



## Smourock17 (13. April 2010)

Gibt´s die K9 Cups fürs Sunday lediglich mit -2° Lwinkel, oder auch andere?

Edit: Hier gibt´s mehr Auswahl für weniger Geld:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/


----------



## rideracelive (13. April 2010)

Hallo!


Kennt jemand, wer hat Wolf Schreincer's Iron Horse Sunday (ano schwarz) frame  gekauft?

Danke


----------



## SirRoss (15. April 2010)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Gibt´s die K9 Cups fürs Sunday lediglich mit -2° Lwinkel, oder auch andere?
> 
> Edit: Hier gibt´s mehr Auswahl für weniger Geld:
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/



Hier gibts die ganze auswahl. Sunday hat 5 ", also nur die 2 grad ~~.
Deine steuersätze sind günstiger 
Grüße
Steff


----------



## Marder (16. April 2010)

hat nicht jemand mal lust ne fräse anzuschmeißen

nur mal eben schnell aus spass gemalt - funktion ist gegeben, gewicht kann sicherlich noch reduziert werden

ach ja... ist stark verzert, da meine 16mb übergangsgrafikkarte nur 1280 pixel in der breite anzeigen kann


----------



## taff äs häll (18. April 2010)

Da die Frage nach der Demontage des Dämpfers und des Links von diversen Leuten ja hier öfters gefragt wird, und die Ironhorse Website momentan down ist, hab ich mal heute die DW Link Zeichnung vom Ironhorse gesucht und die richtigen Drehmomente in NM umgerechnet...

Hoffe der ein oder andere kanns auch gebrauchen! ;-) 





Greez

Phil


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. April 2010)

Also ich kann euch nur raten die Schrauben nicht mit dem gegebenen Drehmoment anzuziehen. Wenn ihr die Schrauben noch nutzen wollen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (18. April 2010)

Ich hab halt nur die gegebenen Werte von Ironhorse umgerechnet, die Zeichnung ist aber auch dazu gedacht, zu zeigen wie die Bolzen demontiert werden müssen...

Die Frage taucht ja ständig auf... ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## Lockedup90 (18. April 2010)

Ja kein Ding war ja nur nen tipp


----------



## Mürre (18. April 2010)

ist doch super das er sich die Mühe gemacht hat  
sollte wirklich weiterhelfen.... hatte Anfangs auch nicht gewusst, wie ich es zerlege...


----------



## seelenfrieden (19. April 2010)

mal ne kleine frage zu dem bild und den nm angaben. die 26nm am DW link vorne beziehen sich auf die große...errr...schraube?...hülse? (wie auch immer man das ding nennen will) oder? hab mich schon imme rgefragt, wie fest man das ding anziehen sollte. hat da jmd erfahrungswerte? 26nm wäre ja schon...huihuihuihuihui...fest.


----------



## taff äs häll (19. April 2010)

Wie gesagt, der Vollständigkeit halber hab ich die Zeichnung umgewandelt in nm... 

Finde die Werksangaben auch krass... Ich ziehe die Schrauben halt vernünftig fest vor allem im Berreich der Wippen und Lager, so dass die Lager noch frei drehen und es trotzdem fest sitzt... Mit ein bisschen Gefühl sollte das jeder hinbekommen!

Die Schreiben am DW Link, also die Großen ich glaub dafür braucht man ne 22 Nuss? Die zieh ich mit ner großen Knarre halt recht fest an, aber nicht übertreiben... Nach fest kommt ab... 

Greez

Phil


----------



## daday (19. April 2010)

26 find ich deutlich zuviel die fliegen eh Net raus vl noch einen kleinen Tropfen schraubenkleber drauf und passt schon ...und halt so fest ziehen das sich alles gradnoch leich bewegen lässt also die Wippe...


----------



## taff äs häll (19. April 2010)

richtig!

Schraubenkleber aber wenn auch nur mittelfest... hauptsache den Bolzen ein bisschen fetten, der durch das Dämpferauge geschoben wird, dass sich alles schon leichtläufig bewegt!

Greez

Phil


----------



## Ton1 (20. April 2010)

zudem sind die 22iger Schrauben aus Alu und der DW-Link auch, also mit Gefühl.
Habe sie auch mit mittelfestem Loctite eingeklebt und hebt immer noch super.


----------



## Marder (5. Mai 2010)

bei mir hält loctite konstruktionskleber mittelfest nun seit ein paar ausfahrten und hat auch schon einen tag im bikepark hinter sich
hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so gut hält, da das spiel schon extrem war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boeserwolf (3. Juni 2010)

mal ne frage: wo bekommt man den schlauchüberzieher für den bowdenzug her, oder was für ein schlauch ist das, z. b. Aquariumzubehör?


----------



## taff äs häll (3. Juni 2010)

Entweder Schlauch aus dem Aquariumzubehör, der ist schön weich und absorbiert gut Schläge, oder aber Spritschlauch in passender Größe ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## Snap4x (3. Juni 2010)

Was kann man denn allgemein gegen das Klappern des Schaltwerkes unternehmen?

Könnte man Latexmilch verwenden?


----------



## Lockedup90 (3. Juni 2010)

Boeserwolf schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wo bekommt man den schlauchüberzieher für den bowdenzug her, oder was für ein schlauch ist das, z. b. Aquariumzubehör?



Jop wie taff äs häll schon gesagt hat Spritschlauch in der passenden Größe. Bekommste bei Louis oder in anderen Motorradfachgeschäften.
Ist besser als ein Aquariumschlauch, da der Spritschlauch wesentlich weicher ist und somit den Kettenschlag dämpft!!


----------



## slayerrider (3. Juni 2010)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Was kann man denn allgemein gegen das Klappern des Schaltwerkes unternehmen?
> 
> Könnte man Latexmilch verwenden?



IN das Schaltwerk, auf das Schaltwerk?????

Sram schaltwerk, da sollte, dann nichts mehr klappern, nur die alten Shimanos schlagen gegen die kettenstrebe.


----------



## Boeserwolf (4. Juni 2010)

danke für den tipp noch für den benzinschlauch währ ich nie drauf gekommen, hab aber trotzdem nen aquarium schlauch genommen, liegt aufn weg zur arbeit 

ps: ich brauch noch ne 30,0er sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (4. Juni 2010)

thomson Elite könnt ich dir vielleicht auftreiben! sag einfach mal bescheid falls du interesse hast


----------



## Boeserwolf (4. Juni 2010)

hast pm


----------



## Snap4x (4. Juni 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> IN das Schaltwerk, auf das Schaltwerk?????
> 
> Sram schaltwerk, da sollte, dann nichts mehr klappern, nur die alten Shimanos schlagen gegen die kettenstrebe.



Ich mein natürlich auf das Schaltwerk bzw, da wo es Gegenschlagen könnte...


----------



## slayerrider (5. Juni 2010)

kann ich mir zwar immer noch nicht so vorstellen. Aber einfach Sram oder ein neues Shimano, dann gibt es kein prob mehr.


----------



## Great Marvin (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen was das für Lager im Steuersatz des Sundays sind?
Ist ein 2008er Modell mit diesen  E13 Reducer Caps. Kann man die Lager nachkaufen oder müsste ich einen neuen Steuersatz kaufen?

gruß marvin


----------



## FelixDH (16. Juni 2010)

bei den reducer caps sind die lager einfach nur "eingelegt" brauchst also lediglich nur die lager, kannst du glaub ich bei pearce cycles nachkaufen, gibts glaub ich von cane creek als auch von fsa


----------



## Great Marvin (16. Juni 2010)

ah danke werde ich mal nach suchen....


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (21. Juni 2010)

Aye,

Was für nen Steuersatz fahrt ihr denn bzw. ist eurer nen 1.1/5" der sich ohne Hülsen auf die 1.1/8 anpasst (siehe N. Fatset) oder arbeitet ihr mit Hülsen?? 
Was ist denn Gewichtstechnisch so die Elite 
Links wären super. Sorry aber ich durchschau das Steuersatzthema beim Sunday noch nicht ganz 

thx schonmal


----------



## der freed (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ein syntace superspin! Reduziert von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" und ist gewichtstechnisch auf jeden Fall auch Top!


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (21. Juni 2010)

Hm,, der ist mir von der Einpresstiefe n wenig mager, und er ist nen Integrated Steuersatz geht das denn gut??  da macht sich bei mir skepsis breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (21. Juni 2010)

willste etwa einen mit aussenliegenden lagern? der baut doch dann ******* hoch auf!
hol dir lieber was wie sixpack the cup oder den oben angesprochenen syntace superspin.
die bauen schön flach und sind nicht allzuschwer. und über haltbarkeit brauchste dir da keine gedanken machen.


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (21. Juni 2010)

aber der orbit ist doch auch oft verbaut. ist der nicht nen Aheadsatz


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Juni 2010)

die lager vom orbit sind in den e.thirteen lagerschalen eingelegt. wenn du die lagerschalen auspresst kannst du da jeden 1.5 reducer steuersatz verbauen.


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (22. Juni 2010)

Meine Wahl fällt glaub ich doch auf so nen Integratedsatz, laut meinem Inschenör ist meine Skepsis unbegründet.
Also doch dieser Superspin, da muss ich nicht mit den Hülsen bosseln.

merci


----------



## no81 (5. August 2010)

Hi!

Ich hab hier mal kurz eine Frage, hab schon viel jetzt gelesen von wegen Spiel im Lower Link usw. bin aber nicht ganz schlau geworden bezüglich Lösung des Problems. Manche klebens, manche fixens mit Beilagscheiben, aber nie kam ich dahinter was genau geklebt wird und so.
Ich muss auf jeden Fall meins auch jetzt mal zerlegen da ich auch ein Spiel hab, das ganze macht sich so bemerkbar dass wenn ich am Sattel das Rad leicht aufhebe und wieder runterdrück dann merkt man das Spiel. Am Anfang ließ es sich durch festschrauben fixen.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage kann mir vielleicht irgendwer kurz sagen (der dies schon gefixt hat) was ihr genau eingeklebt habt. Ich bin da noch nicht ganz dahinter gekommen.
Danke im vorraus.

greetz
no81


----------



## Marder (5. August 2010)

das spiel im dw-link war bei mir hinten an der befestigung zum hinterbau (ich glaub bei den älteren war da auch vorne mal was, aber das hat ih ja geändert)

die achse muss dort eigentlich feste in dem link sitzen, damit die achse sich und somit alles über die lager dreht

es war dann so, dass die lager sich nicht mehr bewegten und festgammelten, weil sich eben die achse frei im link drehen konnte


allerdings war es bei mir noch nicht sweit, dass ich das spiel im ganzen rahmen gemerkt hätte, wie bei dir
ABER der konstruktionskleber verrichtet jetzt schon lange beste arbeit
das erste mal bemerkte ich das spiel am neuen rad nach 3 monaten!
machte mir aber noch keine großen gedanken. nach einem jahr hab ich dann alle lager gewechselt und da fiel es mir erneut auf...
halten tut es jetzt seit 3-4monaten 


edit: die beilegscheiben brauchst du, wenn du nicht die originalen enduro-lager benutzten willst
dann musst du damit die breitere innere lagerschale ausgleichen


----------



## no81 (5. August 2010)

cool das ging ja fix, DANKE 

Ja bei mir ist das Spiel auch an der Hinterbauseite...
na aber jetzt weiß ich was ich wo festkleben muss, werd das heute mal probieren und auch kurz berichten ob es mit erfolg verbunden war....

Nochmal vielen Dank und mosh on


----------



## Lockedup90 (5. August 2010)

Also hatte auch Spiel an der selben stelle. Habe es dann mit einkleben Probiert hat aber nicht geholfen. Nach der ersten Abfahrt war es wieder da.
Habe mir dann den hinteren Bolzen neu drehen lassen, der den dem Hinterbau mit dem DW-Link verbindet und siehe da es war weg und seit dem hatte ich auch keine Probleme mehr!!


----------



## no81 (5. August 2010)

naja vielleicht überleg ich mir auch gleich den bolzen neu drehen zu lassen. hast du ihn so groß im Durchmesser machen lassen dass du ihn leicht einschlagen musstest damit er richtig fest sitzt oder ist nur wichtig das er kein spiel hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (5. August 2010)

Bei mir war das Problem, dass sich der alte Bolzen selber abgenutzt hatte. Habe ihn nach den Angaben der Explosionszeichnung von Ironhorse drehen lassen!!


----------



## slayerrider (10. August 2010)

Frage: Sind die Achsen an der Dämpferaufnahme gleich lange wie die durch den DW-Link und die durch das Sattelrohr. Es geht hierbei um das 2006 Modell, bei dem die Achsen nur normale Gewindehülsen sind.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## fabs8 (12. August 2010)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/search?search_string=iron+horse


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2010)

ah, danke!
Das hat mir geholfen. Da hätte ich allerdings auch schon früher draufkommen können.


----------



## fabs8 (12. August 2010)

Tja...


----------



## FelixDH (17. August 2010)

nochmal zur dämpfer geschichte, warsch war die frage schon, aber hat sich schon mal jdm mit nem cc double barrel im sunday beschäftigt, spontan hätte ich jetzt gesagt das passt nich wegen dem recht großen ausgleichsbählter aber wenn ich mir den genauer anseh würd ich widerum sagen dass es passen könnte?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daday (18. August 2010)

FelixDH schrieb:


> nochmal zur dämpfer geschichte, warsch war die frage schon, aber hat sich schon mal jdm mit nem cc double barrel im sunday beschäftigt, spontan hätte ich jetzt gesagt das passt nich wegen dem recht großen ausgleichsbählter aber wenn ich mir den genauer anseh würd ich widerum sagen dass es passen könnte?!



der passt - ausgleichsbehälter is kleiner als der vom dhx....


----------



## FelixDH (25. August 2010)

so ich hatte lange zeit keine probleme, aber mittlerweile hab ich auch spiel, das sich durch anheben des sattels bemerkbar macht, allerdings ist es bei mir die untere dämpfer aufnahme bzw. vordere dw-link aufnahme. wenn ich die inneren schrauben also den dämpfer bolzen noch fester ziehe wird es minimal besser, doch die schrauben werden schon langsam rund, d.h. ich kann nicht mehr festerziehen....hat jdm ne idee oder dasselbe problem?


----------



## agrohardtail (25. August 2010)

wie wäre es mit neuem bolzen den du auch wieder richtig festziehen kannst?
eigentlich brauchst du auch nur die beiden kleinen schräubchen neu findeste warscheinlich in jedem eisenwarenhandel sind ganz normale senkkopfschrauben.
hingehn, schraube zeigen, neue schrauben bekommen, einbauen, glücklich sien


----------



## FelixDH (25. August 2010)

sind schon neue schrauben , warsch brauch ich wirklich n neuen bolzen...


----------



## MoNu (25. August 2010)

entweder bolzen neu oder dämpfer buchsen. oder die distanzstücke zwischen lager und dw link sind matsche.
das hatte ich auch schon


----------



## Pyrosteiner (25. August 2010)

Ich hab mir kürzlich meine Kurbel, KB und Bashguard zerstört...

Was würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen zu kaufen?


----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2010)

Kurbel: Saint oder Race Face Atlas FR
Kettenblatt: e13, gibts jetzt auch wieder in schwarz
Bash: e13


----------



## agrohardtail (25. August 2010)

FelixDH schrieb:


> sind schon neue schrauben , warsch brauch ich wirklich n neuen bolzen...



und schon wieder rund?
oder habe ich das falsch verstanden und das gewinde ist fast hin?


----------



## MrSnoxx (31. August 2010)

Heyho
Ich hab des Problem das ich den Bolzen der beim Sunday den Dämpfer im Lowerlink fixiert ums verrecken nich raus bekomm. Die schrauben auf beiden seiten sind drausen aber ich bekomms trotzdem nich hin des teil zur linken (Non Drive) seite ruaszudrücken.
Jemand ne idee was ma da machen kann?
Grüße Martin


----------



## agrohardtail (31. August 2010)

lös einfach mal die großen hülsen mit denen der lower link befestigt ist. so müsstest du die eigentlch rausbekommen. dann beim einbau dem bolzen nen bissel fett gönnen.
kannst auch mal probieren einfach auf der antriebsseite eine der schrauben nen stück reinschrauben in den bolzen und dann den inbus aufsetzten und dem dann nen paar mit dem hammer verpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no81 (1. September 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


> entweder bolzen neu oder dämpfer buchsen. oder die distanzstücke zwischen lager und dw link sind matsche.
> das hatte ich auch schon



hi!

welche distanzstücke meinst du?

ich bin langsam am verzweifeln, habs jetzt ganz auseinandergenommen und alle bolzen überprüft sowohl bei der dämperaufnahme/dw-link als auch hinterbau/dw-link sitzt eigentlich alles perfekt. Auch die Buchsen am Dämpfer schauen nicht so kaputt aus. Aber trotzdem wahnsinn Spiel, bei mir sieht man das Spiel schon deutlich (am ehesten hinterbau/dw-link) wenn ich an der sattelstütze nach oben zieh. Wie gesagt ich bemerks aber nur im zusammengebauten Zustand wenn ich das zerlegt kontrolliere passt eigentlich alles.
Das Rad geht ja eigentlich echt gut aber mein V10 hat mir nicht so Kopfzerbrechen gemacht.
Hat irgendwer einen Rat für mich?

greetz


----------



## MoNu (1. September 2010)

von wann is denn dein sunday @ no81 ?


----------



## no81 (1. September 2010)

von 2009


----------



## MoNu (1. September 2010)

also die neue rahmen haben ja bei den hauptlagern ja so distaznstücke zum dw link.die fest am lager sind.
bei meinem älteren rahmen gab es das noch net und die alten distanzstücke waren halt der drückt und dadurch hatte mein dw link im hauptrahmen spiel.
bei dem hinterbau weiß ich nicht genau wie es da ist wird warscheinlich das gleiche sein.
alles nochmal genau kontrollieren.
ich hatte damals alles ganz genau mit nem messschieber nachgemessen und ausgerechnet.


----------



## Lorenz M. (1. September 2010)

ich habe mal eine frage und zwar wird ja gerade im bikemarkt ein sunday hauptrahmen verkauft und ich habe auf pinkbike einen sunday hinterbau gefunden. könnte man diese beiden zusammenbauen damit man einen rahmen hat und was braucht man alles, bei der schwinge sind keine lager, bolzen oder die wippe dabei. wo kann man die teile kaufen?

danke im vorraus


----------



## MoNu (1. September 2010)

also der hauptrahmen wird von mir verkauft

Wippe und sowas hat noch wer im bikemartk.

ich glaube de rheißt Dirtbikerider. oder so. ich suche den namen mal raus und werde ihn dir mitteilen.


----------



## Lorenz M. (1. September 2010)

danke MoNu


----------



## MoNu (1. September 2010)

genau so heißt er.
Dirtbikerider.

setz dich mal mit ihm in verbindung ich meine er hat noch so ein paar ersatzteile fürs sunday rumliegen.

mfg


----------



## Lorenz M. (1. September 2010)

werde ich machen. ich glaube so komm ich einiges billiger weg als wenn ich mir einen kompletten rahmen kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (2. September 2010)

@ no81 hast du noch spiel am rahmen? 
ich hätte 2 vorschläge: ich gehe davon aus, dass du überall minimal spiel hast und sich das ganze dann im zusammengebauten zustand addiert. wechsel mal die dämpferbuchsen und check alle lager genau. wenn der innere ring vom lager wirklich fest ist dann passts, wenn du den bisserl hin und her bewegen kannst, hol dir neue lager. nächser punkt ist die achse zwischen dw-link und hinterbau. die achse dreht sich gerne mal im link mit und "erweitert" die bohrung so das spiel entsteht. mit der hand nicht merkbar aber im zusammengebauten zustand. hab mir damals ne durchgängige achse (die originalen sind in der mitte etwas verjüngt) drehen lassen und es hat wieder gepasst. manche haben die achse auch mit dem link verklebt. war hier glaub auch mal thema.

2. dämpfer + aufnahme checken. wie leicht bekommst die bolzen von der dämpferaufnhame durch die gleitbuchsen vom dämpfer geschoben? wennst des mit normaler handkraft schaffst, kannst die du buchsen tauschen. falls die neu sind wirst dir neue bolzen organisieren müssen.

wär noch gut wennst mal schreibst wieviel spiel du in etwa hast, 2-3 mm oder im cm bereich? hast nur rauf runter spiel oder auch seitlich?


----------



## MoNu (10. September 2010)

hi leute ich wollte mal eure meinung hören:

Was würdet ihr machen?

1#      Neuen DW Link ausfräsen damit nen rc4 rein passt? 
2#      Den jetzigen DHX 5 tunen lassen?


MfG

Moe


----------



## fabs8 (10. September 2010)

tunen lassen



MoNu schrieb:


> hi leute ich wollte mal eure meinung hören:
> 
> Was würdet ihr machen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mürre (10. September 2010)

tunen (je nachdem was es kosten soll). Hast dann was persönlich auf dich abgestimmtes......


----------



## beachowsky (10. September 2010)

hallo,
ich als unwissender wollte mal die frage äussern welche rahmengrösse ihr bei einer bauhöhe von 172cm meinerseits, für ein sunday empfehlen würdet.#danke


----------



## MoNu (10. September 2010)

m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beachowsky (10. September 2010)

danke
was haltet ihr hiervon?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/304462/cat/42
ich möchte mir über den winter ein bergabeisen aufbauen/zulegen, und daher die frage ist es ratsam einen gebrauchten rahmen zu kaufen oder bei crc einen neuen rahmen zu kaufen?


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. September 2010)

Servus
Bei mir is es nun auch so weit ,ich hab auch Spiel im hinterbau welches sich bemerkbar macht wenn ich den sattel anhebe. allerdings verschwindet das spiel wenn ich am dämpfer die federvorspannung erhöhe. ich denk das werden die dämpferbuchsen sein oder hat jemand ne andere idee woran das liegen kann? 
grüße Martin


----------



## Irvine78 (13. September 2010)

die dämpferbuchsen lassen sich durch die federvorspannung eigentlich nicht beeinflussen. wenn die abgenutzt sind haben sie immer spiel, egal wie weit die feder vorgespannt ist. 
buchsenspiel merkst du am besten wenn du einen finger auf den übergang von der oberen wippe zum dämpfer legst. wenn du dann das bike anhebst merkst du ob sich der dämpfer genauso wie die wippe bewegt oder ob da spiel drin ist.
wenn du den sattel anhebst, hast du da überhaupt keinen widerstand mehr oder noch n minimalen? siehst du ob sich der dämpfer bisserl bewegt?


----------



## MrSnoxx (13. September 2010)

Hi 
Also wenn ich den finge an die wippe oben anlege bewegt sich die wippe genauso wie der dämpfer.wenn ich des rad am sattel anheb hab ich schon noch nen wirklich minimalen widerstand. am übergang von DW-Link und hinterhau konnte ich ebenfalls kein spiel feststelle. also fühlt sich des ganze schon so an als obs irgendwo aus richtung dämpfer kommt. kann das evtl an den dämpferolzen liegen oder an den lagern in denen der Dämpfer an der unterseite befestigt ist? oder kann es auch vorkommen das der dämpfer selbst spiel hat?
PS: das ganze tritt erst auf seit dem ich bei meinem dämpfer die feder gewechselt hab von ner orginalen fox auf ne nukeproof feder wobei ich kaum glaub das das was miteinander zu tun hat.


----------



## danibmx (14. September 2010)

Hast du die Dämpferbuchsen selbst schon mal getauscht? Ich meine die Hülsen, die in die Dämpferaugen gepresst werden. Solbald die abgenutzt sind, haben die Spacer in den Buchsen nicht mehr die benötigte stramme Passung und das fühlt sich dann auch  wie Spiel im Hinterbau an..
Wie lange fährst du schon den Dämpfer mit den selben Buchsen?


----------



## MrSnoxx (14. September 2010)

Hi
ich fahr die buchsen nu seit april oder so - hab getsern nochma den dämpfer ausgebaut und man merkt deutlich das die buschen im dämpferauge ausgenudelt sind  - also werd ich die jetz mal tauschen und dann sollte das ganze weg sein

Update: Hab nun die DU-Bushings gewechselt und nu is wieder alles wies sein soll 
Danke nochmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (16. September 2010)

Ab welcher größe sollte man zum L-Rahmen greifen?(so pi*daumen)
gibts eigentlich bei mehreren probleme mit lockeren lagern etc. bzw. enormen wartungsaufwand oder sonstigen defekten?(hab da mal was gehört...)

merci.


----------



## MoNu (16. September 2010)

also ich bin 1,78 und fahre nen L je nach geschmack


----------



## FR-Jonny (18. September 2010)

also empfehle ab +1.80 einen L Rahmen. Bin jetzt 1.82 und komm zwar gut mit klar, aber teilewise könntes ne ecke größer sein. ist aber auch alles geschmackssache. bin dennoch mit m zufrieden.


----------



## agrohardtail (22. September 2010)

hi,

bin hier gerade mit meinem Pferdchen am verzweifeln -_-

versuche gerade die achse von lower link zu hinterbau auszubauen um das spiel zu beseitigen, aber das Rad macht mir nen strich durch die rechnung.
es ist doch bei der achse das selbe wie bei allen anderen, das die an einem ende von der schraube gespreizt wird, oder?
auf jedenfall lässt sich bei mir nur eine seite lösen nur leider die falsche 

die leute die das problem mit dem spiel hatten müssten das ja kennen oder?

gibt es noch ne andere lösung ausser schraube ausbohren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (22. September 2010)

nur die vordere unten ist gespreizt

die hintere im dw-link sieht so aus http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/1069

die wird einfach noch recht fest in den lagern sitzen


----------



## agrohardtail (22. September 2010)

ok danke dann werde ich wohl einfach fester draufhauen müssen, tat ja jetzt schon in dne ohren weh.


----------



## FelixDH (23. September 2010)

also ich hab dann einfach die sechskantschraube rausgedreht, und danach mehr oder weniger diesen bolzen abgeschlagen...


----------



## agrohardtail (24. September 2010)

jaja hab schon. hab mir schnell drei harte holz kegel zurecht gefräst um die achse nicht zu beschädigen und dann ordentlich mim hammer drauf eingeprügelt. neue lager rein und eingeklebt und jetzt mal gespannt ob das hält. spiel auf den lagern hatte die achse noch nicht bei mir warens einfach die lager die spiel hatten.


----------



## beachowsky (27. September 2010)

moin, bin auf der suche nach den Schrauben / bolzen für die untere dämpferaufnahme eines 2008er rahmens weiss jmd wo man die teile bestellen kann


----------



## Marder (27. September 2010)

und immer wieder das gleiche: http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/search?search_string=iron+horse+sunday


----------



## beachowsky (27. September 2010)

upps war irgendwie blind.
müsste ja dann das teil sein http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/953. 
was sollte ich mir noch als ersatzteil bestellen, da die 14 pfnd ned lohnen


----------



## beachowsky (28. September 2010)

habe jetzt meinen neu erworbenen, gebrauchten rahmen zerlegt und war begeistert  wie besch..... die lager doch laufen. was mich stutzig macht ist die tatsache, das alle lager mit roter abdichtung defekt sind und die lager mit blauer abdeckung ok sind??? hat jmd mal sks lager oder so eingebaut?


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (1. Oktober 2010)

hier mal mein spritzschutz - funktioniert super und löst sich auch im naßen nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Bastard (6. Oktober 2010)

krass, wenn ich eure bike so sehe...   fahrt ihr auch oda putzt ihr nur ?


----------



## agrohardtail (6. Oktober 2010)

ach nee so sauber war meins noch nie. selbst beim auspacken udna ufbauen war mehr staub drauf.


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin! 
Jemand n Tip wie man die vorderen Lager am dw Link ausschlägt? 
Alle anderen gingen vergleichsweise easy raus... Nur die neiden wollen einfach nicht!


----------



## der freed (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab die lager immer heiß gemacht und sie dann mithilfe von einem T-Inbus und nem hammer vorsichtig raus geklopft! das hat eigentlich bei allen lagern sehr gut funktioniert!


----------



## Irvine78 (24. Oktober 2010)

die lager heiß gemacht????  ich machs eigentlich andersrum, rahmen föhnen und lager entweder ins gefrierfach oder wenn verbaut mit kältespray runterkühlen.


----------



## Mürre (24. Oktober 2010)

denke er hat sich vertippt, wäre wirklich etwas unlogisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börnd (24. Oktober 2010)

warm machen ist immer gut. ich würd die lager aber nicht rausschlagen, sondern mit hilfe von einer nuss, ein paar u scheiben und ner langen schraube auspressen.


----------



## Mürre (25. Oktober 2010)

mit Wärme dehnen sich die Lager doch aus, müssten also schwerer rausgehen. Oder habe ich was verpasst


----------



## der freed (25. Oktober 2010)

ich sag nur wie ich es gemacht habe, bei mir funktioniert es super wenn ich mit einen industrieföhn rahmen und lager heiß mache! dann muss ich höchsten viermal vorsichtig schlagen und das ding ist draußen! ob das jetzt unlogisch ist oder nicht spielt dabei ja keine rolle, es funktioniert auf jeden fall


----------



## Mürre (25. Oktober 2010)

stimmt, etwas was funktioniert soll man am Besten nicht hinterfragen und auch bloß nicht ändern .


----------



## Lockedup90 (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe es auch ohne heiß und kaltmachen hinbekommen. Habe mir nen Nusskasten von meinem Dad geschnappt und dann die passende Nuss rausgesucht. Am besten ist wenn man eine findet die direkt auf dem Rand aufliegt und dann mit dem Hammer draufgeschlagen!! Und das ganze genau so auch beim reinmachen. Aber da muss man bisschen aufpassen, dass das Lager nicht verkantet!!


----------



## Marder (25. Oktober 2010)

Mürre schrieb:


> mit Wärme dehnen sich die Lager doch aus, müssten also schwerer rausgehen. Oder habe ich was verpasst




wenn man die lager erwärmt, heizt man auch den rahmen auf - und alu dehnt sich mehr aus als stahl... also bringts auch was

wenn man die lager noch zusätzlich abkühlt, ist die differnz natürlich größer


vor dem einbau pack ich die lager immer noch in den gefrierschrank. ob das viel bringt, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Mürre (25. Oktober 2010)

doch der Gefrierschrank bringt schon etwas. 1mal versucht hat auch gut funktioniert....


----------



## Deleted 87531 (16. November 2010)

Tag zusammen,

ich hatte schon im ELKA Thread angefragt nun verscuh ichs hier....


fährt jemand von euch das Sunday mit nem ELKA Stage 5 und wenn ja könnt der/ diejenigen mal kurz umreisen was nötig ist um den Dämpfer passend ins rad zu bekommen?

Link modifizieren? wie?
Passt das ganze mit nem BOS Link?

Danke für die Hilfe.

grruß


----------



## der freed (16. November 2010)

wenn ich richtig informiert bin kann man mit dem BOS-Link alle dämpfer fahren?!


----------



## Deleted 87531 (16. November 2010)

woher hast deine info?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (16. November 2010)

das stand auch mal hier irgendwo, das man dank des BOS-Link jetzt alle dämpfer fahren kann! wenn ich mir den so anschaue müsste das ja wirklich gehen, da befindet sich ja kein steg mehr der im weg sein könnte! beim vivid-air wird es wahrscheinlich vom rahmen her nicht reichen aber der elka dürfte passen!


----------



## slayerrider (17. November 2010)

Canecreek könnte sicher auch Probleme machen. Aber das ist nur so ein Gefühl von mir....

Aber fährt hier eigentlich schon länger jemand einen ausgefrästen alten Link? Hält das?


----------



## SVK1899 (17. November 2010)

wenn du nicht all zuviel wegmachst hält das! bin 2 jahre ausgefräst gefahren, ohne probleme! so sah das teil aus.


----------



## Deleted 87531 (17. November 2010)

ok, merci für die info ich werd das mal ausprobieren...


----------



## slayerrider (18. November 2010)

Ist das mit ner Feile gemacht? Ich kann nämlich nur von Hand feilen....

Wie viel wiegst du?

Aber schon mal danke!


----------



## SVK1899 (19. November 2010)

ja, ganz einfach mit der feile! ich wiege so um die 100kg, aber mit helm!


----------



## Beckumer (26. November 2010)

Hi,

ich brauch für meinen Vivid einen neue Feder. Wieg so mit Monture 85kg. Welche Federhärte sollte ich da nehmen?
Ich fahre im Moment noch einen DHX 3 drin mit ner 300 Feder. Der Vivid den ich hier rum liegen habe ist A-tune und hat auch ne 300 drin.
Persönlich würd ich erstmal zu ner 350 tendieren, oder lieg ich schon im Bereich einer 400?

Gruß


----------



## fabs8 (27. November 2010)

350


----------



## Marder (27. November 2010)

er scheint es sehr weich zu mögen - ich fahr nämlich bei 80kg ne 350er im dhx


mir kommt es immer beim vivid vor, als ob man eine weichere feder braucht.

wenn ich den vivid fahren würde, wär ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich ne 350er nehmen würde - wahrscheinlich ne 300er

wenn du also mit der 300er im dhx zufrieden bist, würd ich an deiner stelle auf jeden fall die 300er auch im vivid nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippo999 (27. November 2010)

Also ich hab 77-78 Kilo, also mit Ausrüstung sicher zwischen 83 und 85kg und fahre im Vivid eine 400er. 
Hatte davor ne 300 ( war dabei) und eine 350er( einen Tick zu weich)


----------



## SVK1899 (27. November 2010)

um die verwirrung perfekt zu machen , ich fahr mit 100kg ne 600er in
einem bos stoy!


----------



## der freed (27. November 2010)

und ich bei so 73kg mit ausrüstung eine 350er 
also was lernen wir darauß: es geht nun mal nichts übers probieren, dann wirste schon merken was passt und was nicht!


----------



## Beckumer (27. November 2010)

alles klar. probiers mal mit ner 350er. die 300 im dhx ist mir natürlich zu weich, war aber halt drin und suche ja daher ne neue.


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (27. November 2010)

wiege auch mit allem 85kg - die 350er passt perfekt fürn vivid...
ich nutze den kompletten federweg und trotzdem schlägt der dämpfer so gut wie nie durch...


----------



## Mürre (5. Dezember 2010)

mal ne blöde Frage, da ich mein Rad nicht hier habe, Sunday hat hinten IS2000 und ich brauche somit einen Adapter um von 185 auf 160er Scheibe runterzugehen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (5. Dezember 2010)

jop


----------



## Mürre (5. Dezember 2010)

dankeschön


----------



## lol^^ (11. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen liebes Ironhorseforum
Hat jemand gerade für mich die Buchsenmaße eines Fox DHX 5.0 fürs Sunday? Brauche neue, bin aber derzeit nicht bei meinem Pferd.. Wäre sehr nett


----------



## nein. (11. Januar 2011)

23,0mm x 8mm oben und unten


----------



## Boeserwolf (11. Januar 2011)

weiß zufällig wer wie viel druck im vivid standardmäßig drinnen ist?

edit: im technical manuel steht fürn vivid 5.1 200psi, ist das dann bei allen gleich?


----------



## Irvine78 (11. Januar 2011)

die 22,2 x 8 mm buchsen wurden glaub nur bis einschl. 2006 verbaut. ich hab in meinem 2009er auf alle fälle 25,4 x 10 mm oben und unten. kommt also aufs baujahr an.
da häng ich gleich mal ne frage dran, hat jemand n shop gefunden der die buchsen mit ner 10mm bohrung hat, oder hilft nur selber hand anlegen.


----------



## Snap4x (11. Januar 2011)

Hey, doove Vrage!
Hab ein Ghost Northshore, was ja vom Rahmenkonzept her fast gleich ist.
Nun wollt ich fragen, wo beim Rad die potenziellen Geräusche herkommen?
Hab schon viele Tricks befolgt hier aus den Thread und wollt nun Wissen wo die lautesten sind und was man dagegen machen kann.


----------



## lol^^ (11. Januar 2011)

Gleich vom Rahmen? ehm... Nein.


----------



## beachowsky (11. Januar 2011)

Also bei mir sind es oben 22,6x8mm und unten 25,4x8mm habe aber den bos link drin.


----------



## MrSnoxx (12. Januar 2011)

also mein 2009er rahmen hat 30x10mm buchsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lol^^ (12. Januar 2011)

Ok Leute
Vielen Dank, aber das bringt mir irgendwie nichts..
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder Home, baue ich das Teil mal aus und bringe es zum Händler, der darf mal nachmessen. Habe leider nicht so nen Messschieber da


----------



## Irvine78 (13. Januar 2011)

ähm ja, ich bin gelegentlich verwirrt. beim 2009er sinds 30 x 10 buchsen


----------



## lol^^ (13. Januar 2011)

Hab nen 2008er


----------



## Pyrosteiner (13. Januar 2011)

Ich frage mich gerade ob ich dieses Jahr in Shimano Saint oder Truvativ Descendant Kurbeln reintreten soll??

Hat jemand paar Tips um zu einer Entscheidung zu kommen?


----------



## agrohardtail (14. Januar 2011)

descendant ist leicher und günstiger und schöner, zur funktion können dir wohl erst wenige was sagen. werde mr sobald bei SP verfügrbar aucheine ans rad schrauben.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Januar 2011)

Ich bin bei allen Truvativ bei der Lagerqualität skeptisch. Eine Shimano Kurbel oder Race Face funzen da besser.
Sehr interessant schaut die e13 Kurbel aus mit deutlich größeren Lagern. Allerdings ist die auch einen ganzen Zacken teurer.


----------



## agrohardtail (14. Januar 2011)

ja die neue e.thirteen ist echt verführerisch, aber nicht was den preis angeht.
aber man bekommt halt günstiger mit ähnlichem gewicht saint, atlas und descendant. auch nicht zu vergessen mrp camber.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (15. Januar 2011)

Wie heisst denn die e13 genau damit ich mir die mal ansehen kann.

Die Truvativ gibts scheinbar noch nicht in D mit 165/83mm.


----------



## der freed (15. Januar 2011)

wie das teil heißt weis ich leider auch nicht, hier ist allerdings mal ein link! 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...een-AM-DH-Kurbel-83mm-by-The-Hive::23955.html

also für mich wäre es auf jeden Fall Shimano oder e.13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (16. Januar 2011)

Frage:

Ich habe einen alten Sunday Rahmen, d.h. das 2006 Model. Ich möchte einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen und dazu brauche ich den Bos-Link. Allerdings hat mein Link keine Gewinde der Bos Link schon. Kennt jemand das Problem???








Edit: Ich brauche das und das. Passt das allerdings in den alten Rahmen?


----------



## SVK1899 (17. Januar 2011)

@slayerrider
hab auch ein 06er sunday mit nem BOS link und es ist gar kein problem! ironhorse hat zum glück nur die schrauben, bolzen und schwingen verändert, die rahmen aber zum glück nicht! die teile von pearce cycles passen wunderbar!


----------



## slayerrider (17. Januar 2011)

Oh, super. 

Allerdings habe ich nochmal drüber nachgedacht und werde jetzt, wie du schon mal geschrieben hast, feilen. Das ist insgesamt günstiger.

Frage an dich: Warum hast du dann doch den Bos-Link gekauft obwohl der gefeilte DW-Link gehalten hat?


----------



## SVK1899 (17. Januar 2011)

lange rede, kurzer sinn.......... bin mit dem alten link nen vivid gefahren und da musste ich feilen. dann lag das gute stück knappe zwei jahre unangetastet im keller, bis ich mich nach zwei anderen bikes wieder dazu entschlossen habe es komplett neu aufzubauen. also alle lager, bolzen, schrauben, link und dämpfer komplett neu! und es hat sich gelohnt. für mich immer noch eins der besten downhillbikes!


----------



## slayerrider (19. Januar 2011)

SVK1899 schrieb:


> lange rede, kurzer sinn.......... bin mit dem alten link nen vivid gefahren und da musste ich feilen. dann lag das gute stück knappe zwei jahre unangetastet im keller, bis ich mich nach zwei anderen bikes wieder dazu entschlossen habe es komplett neu aufzubauen. also alle lager, bolzen, schrauben, link und dämpfer komplett neu! und es hat sich gelohnt. für mich immer noch eins der besten downhillbikes!



Danke für die schon wieder so ausführliche antwort.


----------



## Rotzkotz (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,

nach dem ich letztens schon ein wenig an meinem Sunday rum gefräst habe, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen meine Leitungen durch's Unterrohr zulegen. Wen die Sache Interessiert kann sich gerne in meinem Album die Fotos dazu angucken.  Bis jetzt klappt alles ganz gut. Größtes Problem waren bis jetzt diese verdammten Fittings wieder auf die Bremsleitung zu bekommen  Derzeitiger Arbeitsschritt sind die alten Befestigungen grob abzusägen und mit einer Pfeile möglichst eben pfeilen. Danach kommen neue Graphics drauf und gut ist  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/36892

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (23. Januar 2011)

Du musst aber mindesten von jagwire oder co die schutzhüllen an die zughülle machen. Ansonsten reibt sich das ratz fatz durch. Das problem gibt es trotz schutz hin und wieder beim mondraker


----------



## Rotzkotz (23. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Tipp  Ich werde es jetzt erstmal fertig machen und das Problem mal beobachten.


----------



## Snap4x (23. Januar 2011)

Wie hast du die denn da durch gezogen? Ich mein ist doch ne bescheidene Arbeit die durch den Rahmen zu bekommen!
Aber tolle Idee


----------



## Rotzkotz (24. Januar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/821027

vorletzter Kommentar  

Danke


----------



## daday (24. Januar 2011)

echt coole idee... wegen des gabelschafts innen - du könntest ja ein dünnes plastikröhrl drübertun, das die leitungen net streifen! 

blöd is halt irgendwie, dass die leitungen auch am dämpfer wieder raus müssen, hab das immer für suboptimal empfunden weil sich das immer einzwickt und reibt :/


----------



## Rotzkotz (24. Januar 2011)

daday: Ja wäre wohl in etwa so die Idee wie mit dem Camelback Schlauch - was ich irgendwo anders schon mal geschrieben habe.  

ja aber woanders können die nicht raus. Hatte noch die Idee, die Leitungen unten aus dem Unterrohr kommen zu lassen. Aber das wäre mir zu unsauber geworden.


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (26. Januar 2011)

Moin,

da die Saison vor der Tür steht und ich günstig an ein Bos Link gekommen bin möchte ich mein altes Sunday aufrüsten (Bj.2005).

Hab mir nun mal die ganzen benötigten Parts herausgesucht (Pearcecycles), habe allerdings ein wenig skrupel diese zu bestllen,(bin halt armer Student ) da ich auch noch zugang zu ner Drehbank hätte.  Einziges was fehlt wäre ne Zeichnung.

Hat sich mal jemand die Teile nachgebaut? 
Ist was lästig sich die ganzen Maße selber zusammen zu tragen ohne eines der Teile zum vermessen zu haben....

Danke


----------



## lol^^ (11. Februar 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer FOX 40 im Sunday?
Hab mal gehört, dass die 40 im Sunday sehr hoch baut und daraus ein schlechteres Fahrgefühl als z.B. mit einer Boxxer resultiert.
Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Rotzkotz (11. Februar 2011)

ja sie baut hoch. Fahrgefühl keine Ahnung. Wenn du's hoch magst? Ich mag's nich


----------



## slayerrider (12. Februar 2011)

Mr Freeride hat eine. Frag ihn halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lol^^ (12. Februar 2011)

Der war das letzte mal 2006 online. Glaube kaum, dass ich ihn erwische


----------



## Rotzkotz (12. Februar 2011)

ich hatte letztens eine drin. sie baut hoch!


----------



## SVK1899 (12. Februar 2011)

@lol
reden wir vom gleichen Mr.Freeride? Der hat sich doch erst Ende letztes Jahr ein hammerhart gutes sunday mit ner 40er aufgebaut! Ich glaube Nico heißt er!
Schau doch mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301259&page=101 

Auch wenn die 40er höher baut als die Boxxer, ich glaub die passt trotzdem gut ins Sunday....., aber das ist wie immer Geschmacksache !


----------



## lol^^ (12. Februar 2011)

Oh..Sorry, wir reden nicht vom gleichen...
Kann man das nicht durch eine flache Brücke etwas ausgleichen?


----------



## Rotzkotz (12. Februar 2011)

ja kann mein ein bisschen. habe eine ganz flache brücke hier, in raw. kann sie aber auch schwarz sprayen. wenn du interesse hast gern pn!


----------



## lol^^ (12. Februar 2011)

Erstmal brauch ich ja ne 40


----------



## beachowsky (12. Februar 2011)

sunday in s mit fox 40 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/794039


----------



## lol^^ (12. Februar 2011)

Hab nen L s.Fotos


----------



## Rotzkotz (12. Februar 2011)

mit n L Rahmen siehts bestimmt besser aus als mit n S! Da ist ja fast nur Forty dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lol^^ (12. Februar 2011)

Hab ich auch gedacht

Naja.. die Team, die dran ist, reicht noch vollkommen...Es ist vielleicht besser noch etwas zu warten


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Februar 2011)

Einbauhöhe
Fox 40 571 mm
Boxxer 2010 568 mm

hmm, 3 mm Unterschied und dann unfahrbar?
Bin selber eine Fox 40 in einem Sunday gefahren und es ging wunderbar.

20 mm mehr Gabellänge verringern den Lenkwinkel um rund 1°
3 mm machen also etwa 0,15° Lenkwinkel aus
fährt sich bestimmt vieeeel schlechter und direkt spürbar 

Tretlager könnte aber auch einen halben Millimeter höher sein
das darf man natürlich nicht vergessen


----------



## Rotzkotz (12. Februar 2011)

du darfst auch nicht vergessen das du bei der forty definitiv spacer zwischen steuersatz und oberer brücke brauchst, damit der abstand der brücken angenehm gut ist. damit kommste dann auch einige mm mehr nach oben!


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Februar 2011)

nö, brauchst eigentlich nicht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Februar 2011)

Hi,
ich habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit der Fox im Sunday.
Ich habe zur Zeit einen Hope Steuersatz dirn. Bei dem ist die untere Lagerschale nicht intregiert und baut deswegen etwas höher. Das werde ich wohl noch ändern, aber sonst ist es sehr klasse.
Ich mag es eh nicht so super tief (Flatbar etc.). Damit komme ich überhaupt nicht klar.

@ SVK
ich danke dir. Ja nur mit "K"


----------



## anneliese (16. Februar 2011)

Was genau bringt der Schmutzfänger an der Federgabel?
Aus was besteht der und hat der noch nen anderen Namen? (Tante Google findet dazu nichts)

Grüße an die Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (17. Februar 2011)

meinst du diese Dinger? http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Products-Neoguard-Schlammschutz-schwarz.html

Kannst auch einen alten Schlauch nehmen, aufschneiden, Löcher rein und an der Gabel festmachen. Verhindert das dir der ganze/fast der ganze Matsch vom Vorderrad nach vorne hochgeschleudert wird und du rein fährst = weniger Matsch auf der Brille


----------



## lol^^ (19. Februar 2011)

Ich habe an meinem Sunday hinten am Unteren DW Link Lager etwas Spiel. Merkt man wenn man im Stand bei gezogenen Bremsen in die Pedale tritt. Ist nicht besonders viel nur man merkt es. Während der Fahrt allerdings kaum zu bemerken. Gehört das beim Sunday zum guten Ton oder sollte ich mir mal neue Lager anschaffen? oder kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir anders helfen


----------



## MrSnoxx (20. Februar 2011)

Hm ich würde mal sagen wenn die Lager spiel haben sollte man die schon tauschen.
Ich hab auch etwas Spiel, das sich bemerkbar macht, wenn man am hinterrad wackelt allerdings nicht wenn man den sattel leicht anhebt. hab leider keine ahnung was das sein könnte - evtl auch die lager vom dw-link? jemand ne idee?


----------



## Marder (20. Februar 2011)

ist spiel zwischen dw-link und dem bolzen... steht hier glaub ich auf jeder zweiten seite und auch lösungen


----------



## lol^^ (20. Februar 2011)

Kannst du effektiv eigentlich nur beheben, wenn du die neue Lager und neuen Bolzen holst, Die neu hergestellten aus England passen perfekt in die Lager und es gibt kein Spiel mehr (wenn die Lager den ganz sind)


----------



## MrSnoxx (21. Februar 2011)

joa hab mir nun mal neue lager&achsen bestellt und hoff das sich dadurchd as problem löst


----------



## slayerrider (25. Februar 2011)

Ich brauche das:






allerdings gibt es das nicht mehr bei Pearcecycles. Hat Jemand einen Idee woher ich das bekommen kann? Oder hat vlt. jemand soetwas für mich?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, die sollten das in ein paar Tagen wieder haben.


----------



## der freed (25. Februar 2011)

Also als ich dort mein Zeug bestellt habe stand auch überall da es nicht mehr lieferbar ist! Trotzdem war alles nach 3 - 4 Tagen!


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (27. Februar 2011)

hi,
wie sieht es eigentlich mit ersatzteilen also Schaultaugen etc. fürs sunday aus sind die noch zu bekommen?  ich bin nämlcih am überlegen mir ein gebrauchtes zuzulegen - würdet ihr das noch machen wenn ihr nicht schon eins hättet (also zum jetzigen zeitpunkt)[komische frage....]

wie sieht es so mit der haltbarkeit aus - lager etc?
ich habe irgendwo gelesen dass der dhx 3 nicht so toll sein soll - falls er nicht taugt braucht man da für nen vivid nen anderen dw link (09er rahmen)? - oder isn dhx3 tuning sinnvoller?

bei 186cm sollte ein L rahmen passen oder?

gibt es vom 09er rahmen (z.b. material) unterschiede zwischen team und wc?

sorry, wenns die antworten hier schon gibt aber ich konnte das jetzt nicht alles lesen...

Danke!


----------



## lol^^ (27. Februar 2011)

Ja es lohnt sich noch!!! Das Ding fährt sich einfach toll..
Lager muss man allerdings schon öfters mal wechseln, vorallem die am DW Link!
Ersatzteile gibt es alle in England

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/search?search_string=sunday

Nur dein Hinterbau (was eigentlich nie passiert) sollte nicht kaputt gehen. Die sind kaum zu bekommen.

Ich würde den DHX 3.0 weg tun und einen DHX 5.0 rein Passt perfekt.. und man muss nichts am Hinterbau ändern.. Beim Vivid bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher..

Aufjedenfall L bei der Größe das M ist schon sehr klein.. (bin 1,91m und habe auch nen L, ein M ging gar nicht)

Ich meine, es gibt keine Unterschiede zwischen Team und WC. Die Rahmen die älter als 2007 sind, sind allerdings ein bisschen leichter.

Würde aber keine 1200 für einen Rahmen zahlen so als Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der freed (5. März 2011)

mal wieder was technisches! also die schrauben im DW-Link:
auf welcher seite ist die in der man den bolzen zur dämpferbefestigung reinsteckt? ich weiss es nicht mehr und ich find die pdf seite nicht mehr! danke schonmal für eure hilfe! falls die sache nicht klar ist mach ich morgen mal ein bild! cheers


----------



## lol^^ (5. März 2011)

Was meinst du mit die?
Du meinst DW-Link (Dämpferaufnahme), denke ich. Also du steckst den Bolzen von der Non-drive Seite mit dem schmaleren Ende zu erst rein...


----------



## der freed (5. März 2011)

genau  die meinte ich, ja mit welcher seite der bolzen rein muss ist klar! ich wusste eben nur nicht mehr auf welcher seite die "großen" schreiben sein mussten da diese ja unterschiedlich sind! danke, jetzt ist wieder alles safe! nicht das ich da mal was verliere bei der fahrt


----------



## pAre (5. März 2011)

hi,

ich geben meine rahmen jetzt zum pulvern weg. hab auch schon alles auseinander bekommen.
hab jetzt nur noch vorne am steuerrohr das IH Logo drauf. kiregt man das irgendwie heile runter das ich das nach dem pulvern wieder verwenden kann?
wenn ja, wie!?

gruß
pAre


----------



## lol^^ (5. März 2011)

Heißluftfön.. Hitze löst den Kleber
Dabei nicht zu lange drauf halten! Leicht erwärmen und versuchen es abzunehmen. Vorgang immer wiederholen.


----------



## nic93 (15. März 2011)

Moin,
Will mir nen Vivid ins Sunday schrauben, allerdings blick ich bei den 2011ern Bezeichnungen nicht durch: 
Der High Tune ist doch der progressivste und damit am besten für den Hinterbau geeignet oder?
Und der Vivid passt ohne veränderung in den 09er Rahmen?

Danke für die antworten im vorraus, will nur noch mal ganz sicher gehen bevor ich den bestelle.

PS.: SuFu hat den Thread hier ausgespuckt und hier habe ich nichts gefunden von dem 2011er Vivid.


----------



## beachowsky (15. März 2011)

lol^^ schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit die?
> Du meinst DW-Link (Dämpferaufnahme), denke ich. Also du steckst den Bolzen von der Non-drive Seite mit dem schmaleren Ende zu erst rein...


----------



## agrohardtail (16. März 2011)

nic93 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Will mir nen Vivid ins Sunday schrauben, allerdings blick ich bei den 2011ern Bezeichnungen nicht durch:
> Der High Tune ist doch der progressivste und damit am besten für den Hinterbau geeignet oder?
> Und der Vivid passt ohne veränderung in den 09er Rahmen?
> ...



dämpfer passt in den rahmen aber du kannst keine feder über 300 fahren.
zu dem tune kann ich dir leider nix sagen.


----------



## nic93 (16. März 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> dämpfer passt in den rahmen aber du kannst keine feder über 300 fahren.
> zu dem tune kann ich dir leider nix sagen.



Jo, danke.
Feder fahr ich eh ne 300er 

Hat jemand ne ahnung von dem Tune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoegl (16. März 2011)

Hey, hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wo ich zum Sunday passende Buchsen für die Vivid bestellen kann? Die haben meines Wissens nach 30x10mm. Find aber keinen Onlineshop der die anbietet. Oder kann ich da einfach auch die Spacer ausm DHX hernehmen? Für ne hilfreiche Antwort wär ich sehr dankbar, dann kann ich den Vivid vllt heute abend noch bestellen


----------



## lol^^ (16. März 2011)

Bestell ihn einfach und gehe mit den Bolzen vom Sunday und deinem Dämpfer zum RS Händler. Der baut dir die passenden ein Haben die bei meinem Fox auch gemacht..


----------



## der freed (16. März 2011)

x-fusion bzw "www.reset-racing.de" verkauft bolzen auf Wunsch! ist auch eine gute Adresse!


----------



## nein. (17. März 2011)

Die Buchsen vom DHX und Vivid haben die gleichen Maße


----------



## Smourock17 (17. März 2011)

Hey Jungs!

Tausche bzw verkaufe Workscomponents Reducer Cups 1.5°  passend für Sunday
Tausch  gegen 2° erwünscht.

http://www.workscomponents.bigcartel.com/product/works-components-1-5-degree-head-angle-reducer-cups


----------



## Stoegl (17. März 2011)

Danke an lol, freed und nein für die hilfe. ich werd wohl einfach 30x8mm-buchsen mitbestellen, erstmal die vom dhx fahren und die neuen einfach auch 10mm aufbohren lassen. die buchsen vom dhx sind nämlich leider nicht mehr die frischesten, irgendwann sollte ich die wohl doch mal tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (18. März 2011)

Das mit der 300er Feder ist quatsch... Ich fahr in meinem Sunday nen Vivid mit A-Tune mit 400er Titanfeder von Nukeproof... ;-) Die orig. von Rock Shox passte ohne Probleme! ;-)


----------



## nic93 (20. März 2011)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Das mit der 300er Feder ist quatsch... Ich fahr in meinem Sunday nen Vivid mit A-Tune mit 400er Titanfeder von Nukeproof... ;-) Die orig. von Rock Shox passte ohne Probleme! ;-)



Danke 
Also, das mit dem A- Tune dacht ich mir schon, aber Hibike gibt Low, Míd und High Tune an. Folglich brauch ich den Low Tune, oder? Will nich nerven aber wollt mir sicher sein was ich kaufe, damit ich nix zurückschicken muss


----------



## Smourock17 (22. März 2011)

Federungsforum ma abchecken.
bzw Mail an SRAM und fragen welcher Tune dem ATUNE entspricht 

-----------------
hab da was feines gefunden:
LOWER LINK SUNDAY 40$
http://www.licycleworx.com/product_p/ih-sunll.htm


----------



## lol^^ (22. März 2011)

Oder einfach bei hibike anrufen


----------



## pAre (27. März 2011)

so mein Rahmen sollte jetzt bald vom pulvern zurück kommen.

Ich brauch jetzt aber noch neue Decals.

Sind die hier zu empfehlen? http://www.bikesdecals.com/iron-horse-sunday-decals-kit-black-p-270.html?cPath=52

Gibs noch irgendwo welche in D-Land zu kaufen?

Gruß
pAre


----------



## Rotzkotz (27. März 2011)

www.slikgraphics.com 

da habe ich meine her:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/855098

Kosten ungefähr 55,- Euro mit Versand. Qualität ist verdammt gut! Kann ich nur empfehlen  Dazu kannst du noch wählen, welche Farbe die Graphics haben sollen.  Kostet zwar ein bisschen was, aber die lohnen sich sowas von!


----------



## Beckumer (30. März 2011)

Brauch nochmal eine Info von euch.

Und zwar brauch ich eine neue Sattelklemme, hab aber grad nicht den Rahmen zur Verfügung um zu gucken welches Maß ich da brauche.
Kann mir das mal einer nachmessen!?

pAre

Edit: Oh ausversehen vom Profil meines Bruders gepostet. Naja egal.


----------



## Marder (30. März 2011)

30,0mm sattelstützenmaß

edit: 34,9mm sattelklemme


----------



## fabs8 (30. März 2011)

@marder: nicht Stütze 

34,9


----------



## Marder (30. März 2011)

oh... tschuldigung, hab ich mich verlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pAre (5. April 2011)

Mein Rahmen ist vom pulvern zurück.
Jedoch ist da noch vom strahlen Sand im Rahmen. Hab da schon mit dem Kompressor durch geblasen.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl, das im Gussset noch Sand ist. Kann das sein das da Sand rein kommt? Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl das, wenn da Sand drin ist, dieser durch schütteln oder durch blasen nicht weniger wird.
Auch im Unterrohr scheint noch etwas zu sein, was nur sehr schwer raus zu kriegen ist. Kann man deswegen das Rohr vielleicht mit Wasser spülen? Könnte mir vorstellen das so der Dreck besser raus geschwemmt wird.

pAre


----------



## Smourock17 (6. April 2011)

warum nicht?.


----------



## Inbus (6. April 2011)

braach nochmal schnell hilfe. und zwar welches ich jetzt von dhx 3 auf vivid 5.1.
dazu kann ich doch eigentlich diese abstandbuchsen und die achse vom fox weiter verwenden.
ich meine diese dinger:
http://static.bike-components.de/im...bnail_images/24674_1_rock_shox_einbaubuch.jpg
nur halt von fox ohne anodisierung.

nur ich krieg die nicht so leicht rein gedrückt wie beim fox. wenn ich die im vivid verbauen will, müsste ich diese sozusagen einpressen.
ist das normal? also das man die so schwer einpressen muss? eigentlich sollten die doch leicht gehen, damit sich der dämpfer gut drehen kann oder nicht.

diese innenbuchsen sind im vivid montiert:
http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/images/product_images/original_images/864_0.jpg
eigentlich haben die doch den gleichen durchmesser wie die fox, aber uneigentlich anscheinend nicht.

Bitte schnell helfen, will endlich fertig werden.

pAre

PS: Nicht wundern, hab ausversehen wieder falschen account genommen


----------



## Stoegl (12. April 2011)

Ich hab vor paar Wochen auch von Fox auf Rockshox umgebaut. Hab die Buchsen einfach mit billigen Schraubzwingen ausm Baumarkt eingepresst. Ging etwas schwer, aber eigentlich ohne größere Probleme. Sollte also bei dir auch funktionieren.


----------



## pAre (13. April 2011)

hat sich eh schon erledigt. wusste nur nicht das die so schwer rein gehen und man die daher rein pressen muss.
aber der gute schraubstock hat geholfen 

pAre


----------



## FelixDH (13. April 2011)

hallo,
ich habe spiel an der unteren dämpferaufnahme, wenn ich den sattel leicht anhebe. hat vielleicht jdm erfahrung damit und kann mir weiterhelfen, was das genau ist?
danke schon mal


----------



## Snap4x (13. April 2011)

Buchsen könnten ausgeschlagen sein?


----------



## Stoegl (15. April 2011)

Okay, mich hat die Suche ein paar Nerven gekostet, deswegen: Passende Rockshox-Buchsen fürs Sunday (sollten sowohl für den Vivid als auch für den DHX passen) gibts bei Hibike. Da halt einfach die 30,0x10mm-Teile auswählen. Hab die in keinem anderen Shop gefunden.


----------



## Rotzkotz (15. April 2011)

@Cr3ckb0t: Erfahrung gibt es damit fast gar nicht! Zumindest nicht beim Sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lol^^ (21. April 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Was für eine Federhärte bei einem Fox DHX 5.0 fahrt ihr bei welchem Körpergewicht? 
Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung so 83-84kg und eine 400er Feder und frage mich, ob das nicht ein Stück zu hart ist für einen Downhiller...


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (21. April 2011)

lol^^ schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Was für eine Federhärte bei einem Fox DHX 5.0 fahrt ihr bei welchem Körpergewicht?
> Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung so 83-84kg und eine 400er Feder und frage mich, ob das nicht ein Stück zu hart ist für einen Downhiller...



Hey,
mit Klamotten wiege ich ca. 76kg und fahre ne 400'er im DHX und finds perfekt.
Haste ma bissl mit den Einstellungen herumprobiert?


----------



## lol^^ (21. April 2011)

Mindestdruck im Piggy; kein Pedalpro; wenig Vorspann; Rebound, so wie er mir gefällt; der Piggy ist auch recht offen, also wenig Progression

Wie fährst du?


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (21. April 2011)

lol^^ schrieb:


> Mindestdruck im Piggy; kein Pedalpro; wenig Vorspann; Rebound, so wie er mir gefällt; der Piggy ist auch recht offen, also wenig Progression
> 
> Wie fährst du?



Hmhm, ich weiß nicht den genauen Druck aber ist mehr als mindestdruck plus bissl Vorspannung ^^
Fands aber mit 350'er Feder zu Weich, so wirds auch agiler wenns straffer ist. 

Naja Geschmackssache , kannst es ja ausprobieren


----------



## Stoegl (23. April 2011)

lol^^ schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Was für eine Federhärte bei einem Fox DHX 5.0 fahrt ihr bei welchem Körpergewicht?
> Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung so 83-84kg und eine 400er Feder und frage mich, ob das nicht ein Stück zu hart ist für einen Downhiller...


Hey! Im DHX 5.0 bin ich eine 350er-Feder gefahren. Bei den Einstellungen hab ich mich an die Anleitung hier gehalten. Hat relativ gut funktioniert, nur leider hatte der DHX für mich persönlich zu wenig Druckstufendämpfung. Jetzt fahr ich nen Vivid mit 350er 
Edit: Das wichtigste hab ich vergessen: Hab in etwa auch dein Gewicht. +/- 2kg, je nach Form.


----------



## nic93 (14. Mai 2011)

Warte schon seit 2 Monaten auf meinen Vivid, da ich langsam mal wieder DH fahren will, hab ich mich nach ner Alternative umgeguckt, den RC4. Passt der überhaupt in das untere Link von meinem 09er Sunday? Wenn ja, hat jemand erfahrungen damit? Und da mein alter DHX 3.0 kaputt gegangen ist,      
-->verliert direkt nach dem aufpumpen die komplette Luft aus dem Piggy, kann ich das mit ner Pumpe verhindern die eine art L stück hat? Damit das Ventil nicht so belastet wird. 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lol^^ (14. Mai 2011)

Der Rc4 passt nur mit nem BOS Link oder eben den alten Abschleifen
Alternative ist DHX 5.0 kaufen und (falls nötig) tunen lassen. Bei Motopitkan stimmen sie dir den Dämpfer mittels Computersimulation auf den Rahmen; Dein Fahrverhalten, sowie Gewicht ab.
kommst zudem noch günstiger als nen Rc4


----------



## nic93 (14. Mai 2011)

lol^^ schrieb:


> Der Rc4 passt nur mit nem BOS Link oder eben den alten Abschleifen
> Alternative ist DHX 5.0 kaufen und (falls nötig) tunen lassen. Bei Motopitkan stimmen sie dir den Dämpfer mittels Computersimulation auf den Rahmen; Dein Fahrverhalten, sowie Gewicht ab.
> kommst zudem noch günstiger als nen Rc4



Ok, danke, was müsste denn genau abgeschliffen werden? 

Oder vielleicht kennt jemand von euch noch nen Händler der nen passenden Vivid auf Lager hat?
CRC, Hibike, Bikemailorder und Bikepartonline, überall isser ausverkauft


----------



## Stoegl (15. Mai 2011)

nic93 schrieb:


> Ok, danke, was müsste denn genau abgeschliffen werden?
> 
> Oder vielleicht kennt jemand von euch noch nen Händler der nen passenden Vivid auf Lager hat?
> CRC, Hibike, Bikemailorder und Bikepartonline, überall isser ausverkauft


Here you go.


----------



## Snap4x (15. Mai 2011)

Was ist der vorteil am A gegenüber den C? B ist doch die Mitte, oder? (fahre selber den B und finde den leicht überdämpft)


----------



## lol^^ (15. Mai 2011)

Ist doch nur die Progression oder?


----------



## nic93 (15. Mai 2011)

Stoegl schrieb:


> Here you go.



Jaaaa, vielen vielen Dank

Edit: Leider doch nicht Lieferbar 




lol^^ schrieb:


> Ist doch nur die Progression oder?



Jupp


----------



## FR-Jonny (13. Juni 2011)

Hey, wollte mir neue Buchsen und Bolzen für den Sundayhinterbau drehen lassen.
Bevor ich jetzt meine alle ausbaue und nachmesse wollte ich vorher mal anfragen, ob jemand von euch noch Maße + bestenfalls Zeichnung rumfliegen hat, oder einen Link im Netzt kennt!
Danke im Vorraus!
Gruß


----------



## michar (13. Juni 2011)

bekommst du bei bike-components auch orginal von fox! 30mm breit, 10mm bohrung! 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...aubuchse-10-mm-3-Teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html

(29,92mm)


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (13. Juni 2011)

michar schrieb:


> bekommst du bei bike-components auch orginal von fox! 30mm breit, 10mm bohrung!
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...aubuchse-10-mm-3-Teilig-ohne-Gleitlager-.html
> 
> (29,92mm)



Ich vermute mal stark, dass es ihm um die Bolzen im Link geht!?!
kannich leider nicht mit dienen


----------



## Stoegl (27. Juni 2011)

Hey liebe Sunday-Besitzer!
Mal ne Frage: was für Steuersätze fahrt ihr? Ich hab gerade noch nen FSA Orbit IS-2 in den e13 Reducer Cups, aber die Lager von dem sind durch und für den Steuersatz finde ich keine neuen Lager. Habt ihr Tips, welche Steuersätze noch in die Reducer Cups passen? Mit möglichst geringer Einbauhöhe am besten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (27. Juni 2011)

ich hab in den reducer caps einfach direkt lager drin..keinen 2. steuersatz... Die lager bekommste ueberall..sind standart cane creek...


----------



## Mürre (29. Juni 2011)

Hat zufällig jemand mal den Reach für einen M Rahmen parat?


----------



## pAre (29. Juni 2011)

schon hier geguckt? http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168138

pAre


----------



## Mürre (29. Juni 2011)

da finde ich nur die Standard- Daten. Naja wollte es mal gerne wissen...


----------



## OliOliOli (5. Juli 2011)

nabend, kurze frage: passt ein fox dhx 5 air ohne probleme ins sunday? wollte meiner freundin vielleicht einen einbauen.......


----------



## pippo999 (6. Juli 2011)

glaube nicht, der ist zu dick oder?


----------



## fabs8 (6. Juli 2011)

passt


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2011)

Die Frage ist eher, ob er toll funzt.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juli 2011)

nein eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Idebug (11. Juli 2011)

fahre ein dhx 5.0 die distanzen/abstandshalter sind total ausgeschlagen...
hier gibts das zu kaufen:
http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/1097

gibts das iwo billiger?


----------



## C_marksStereo (12. Juli 2011)

lol^^ schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Was für eine Federhärte bei einem Fox DHX 5.0 fahrt ihr bei welchem Körpergewicht?
> Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung so 83-84kg und eine 400er Feder und frage mich, ob das nicht ein Stück zu hart ist für einen Downhiller...


Hi


Hi!  Ich fahre in einem gepushten DHX 5 eine 300er Feder. bei 130 Psi im Piggy, 2 umdrehungen Feder Vorspannen, und schnelle Zugstufe.

wiege mit ausrüstung etwa 80 kilo.

Durchschläge bekomme ich spürbar nur wenn ich unsauber fahre, zb was zu kurz springe. aber das passiert dir warscheinlich bis zu 400er noch.
ich habe auch von Push einen relativ großen gummianschlag auf der kolbenstange die das etwas softer gestaltet.

laut TF Spring kalkulator liege ich bei 80 kilo Gewicht, und DW Link hinterbau, Fox Shims bei ner 320er Federhärte.

Also nehme ich ne 300er Ferder und baller bissl druck aufm piggy und bin fix unterwegs.

MFG Chris


----------



## C_marksStereo (12. Juli 2011)

http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx


----------



## poo-cocktail (15. Juli 2011)

FR-Jonny schrieb:


> Hey, wollte mir neue Buchsen und Bolzen für den Sundayhinterbau drehen lassen.
> Bevor ich jetzt meine alle ausbaue und nachmesse wollte ich vorher mal anfragen, ob jemand von euch noch Maße + bestenfalls Zeichnung rumfliegen hat, oder einen Link im Netzt kennt!
> Danke im Vorraus!
> Gruß


 
servus,
Bolzen bekommst du hier.http://www.licycleworx.com/ kostet zwar 15$ versand aber ging bei mir recht fix für aus usa.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2011)

Auf sicklines.com läuft ein interesantes Sunday-Rebuild-Projekt:
http://www.sicklines.com/projects/project-iron-horse-sunday-rebuild/
http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/962


----------



## fabs8 (15. Juli 2011)

Und das Teil kommt soooooo gut  

Leider kein Bild vom aufgebauten Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2011)

Das dauert noch ! Die lassen sich Zeit, die Jungs. Wird aber sicher gut, wie immer bei sicklines.


----------



## mad_homer (17. Juli 2011)

nur mal so für alle die sich statt dem original DHX 5 oder einem anderen original Fox Dämpfer was neues ins Sunday schrauben wollen gibts was interessantes bei Avalanche Racing:

http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/Fox DHX/Fox DHX 5.0 Highlow Adjuster Kit.htm

ist inkl. Versand bestimmt billiger als ein neuer RC4 und wahrscheinlich auch noch besser...

nur mal so als Denkanstoss.

Ist zwar noch nicht in Produktion aber kann bestimmt nicht mehr lange dauern.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## marvin3006 (25. Juli 2011)

hab in meinem sunday eine 300 feder aufm vivid gehabt. ich wiege, mit ausrüstung ca 80 kg . hab mir jetzt ne 350 spendiert...wer n vivid hat kann ja mal schreiben, was er drin hat und wie er damit klar kommt..meiner ist ziemlich oft durchgehauen..

cheers


----------



## pAre (26. Juli 2011)

ich fahr mit so 82-85 kg (je nach Ausrüstung) einen Vivid mit einer 350 Feder.
Ist genau passend. Krieg ich aber auch noch das ein oder andere mal zum Durchschlag, aber ab und an muss ja mal sein.
Dürfte also bei dir mit ner 350 auch gut passen. Aber wird mit einer 350er Feder auch schon gut eng im Rahmen. Bei mr berührt die auf einer Seite schon leicht.

pAre


----------



## misfits79 (26. Juli 2011)

bau meines erst auf, jedoch hab ich beim 09er WC eine 300er feder drin, die scheint mir für mich zu weich, obwohl ich "nur" ca. 75kg mit ausrüstung wiege. jedoch kommt es mir beim probesitzen und im stand "herumspringen" schon eher weich vor.
hatte vor einigen jahren ein team, da hatte ich dann auf eine 350er feder umgestellt, was mir damals besser passte. 
werde mir wohl eine 350er K9, evtl. sogar eine 375er holen. ich mags eher straff.


----------



## marvin3006 (26. Juli 2011)

@pAre: ok, aber eins verwirrt mich ...die feder passt nicht in den rahmen ? . ich hab n 09 wc. und das passt nicht ?!

@misfits79: redest du dem dämpfer oder gabel ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juli 2011)

mittlerweile 91 kg mit einer 450er Ti Feder


----------



## misfits79 (27. Juli 2011)

marvin3006 schrieb:


> @pAre: ok, aber eins verwirrt mich ...die feder passt nicht in den rahmen ? . ich hab n 09 wc. und das passt nicht ?!
> 
> @misfits79: redest du dem dämpfer oder gabel ?



sprech vom dämpfer bzw. dämpferfedern.


----------



## C_marksStereo (27. Juli 2011)

Da mein Pushed DHX 5 heute quasi geplatzt und ausgeblutet ist(hatte aber auch über 1 Jahr kein service)
muss ich vorm urlaub auf Vivid umsteigen, weiß jemand welchen Tune ich im Sunday brauche?
Tune: Low Mid oder High?
(seid 2011 heißt es nicht mehr ABC, welchen brauche ich?)


HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## nic93 (27. Juli 2011)

Low Tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marvin3006 (28. Juli 2011)

pAre schrieb:


> ich fahr mit so 82-85 kg (je nach Ausrüstung) einen Vivid mit einer 350 Feder.
> Ist genau passend. Krieg ich aber auch noch das ein oder andere mal zum Durchschlag, aber ab und an muss ja mal sein.
> Dürfte also bei dir mit ner 350 auch gut passen. Aber wird mit einer 350er Feder auch schon gut eng im Rahmen. Bei mr berührt die auf einer Seite schon leicht.
> 
> pAre


 


ok eins verwirrt mich jetzt schon recht...die vivid 350er feder schleift am rahmen bzw passt nicht ganz ? muss ich mir sorgen machen oder wie schauts aus ?
cheers


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Juli 2011)

Die Stahlfeder wird noch keine Probleme machen... Eine Titanfeder eher...

Meine 400er passte knalleneng in den Rahmen... Hat aber gepasst! ;-) 

Kannst mal schauen ob die K9 Federn besser passen! Bei sicklines restaurieren sie gerade nen Ironhorse... Kannst die Jungs ja mal anschreiben wie die K9 Stahlfeder so passt! ;-)


----------



## fabs8 (29. Juli 2011)

Hab verscuht ob bei mir die K9 Race- Feder in 425 passt.... keine Chance!


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Juli 2011)

Bei Sicklines ist es ne 375er... sieht aus, als ob die da passt... Ne 350er sollte also auch passen!

Wenn nicht sollte man beim K9 vertrieb die Feder wohl locker wieder zurück geben können! ;-)


----------



## fabs8 (29. Juli 2011)

Naja wenn Du se einbaust und dann schleift hat das Teil schöne Kratzer... ob die dann zurück genommen werden...


----------



## taff äs häll (29. Juli 2011)

Man kann ja ganz vorsichtig schauen! ;-) Wenn da nen Spalt ist, ist das Teil passend! ;-) Ansonsten halt zurück schicken!

Ob sie passt oder nicht sieht man ja im normalen Zustand... Verschieben tut sie sich ja dank der Bearings bzw. Spacer nicht sonderlich...

Ich würde es ausprobieren...

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Jungs von Sicklines bevor sie den Rahmen haben lackieren lassen, an der Dämpfereinfassung nen bissl weggenommen haben... ;-) Who knows...


----------



## marvin3006 (29. Juli 2011)

hab meine bei crc direkt von rockshox bestellt . wird also passen.
hab vorhin mal die kettenstrebe mit dieser weichen seite vom klettverschluss abgklebt und den schlatzug in ein schlauchgestekt...muss echt sagen...so leise war das ding noch nie ! *_*. kann ich jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen, der es noch nicht getan hat


----------



## SVK1899 (29. Juli 2011)

marvin3006 schrieb:


> ok eins verwirrt mich jetzt schon recht...die vivid 350er feder schleift am rahmen bzw passt nicht ganz ? muss ich mir sorgen machen oder wie schauts aus ?
> cheers





das problem ist einfach, dass es fertigungstoleranzen bei den rahmen gibt!
fabs kriegt nichmal ne 425er in seinen rahmen, ich bin ohne probleme mal ne 600er nuke proof in meinem gefahren! 
also musst du einfach abwarten und daumen drücken.......... aber bei ner 350er wirds, denk ich, schon passen !


----------



## Inbus (29. Juli 2011)

HI, 
habe eine Ironhorse von 2008. Habe mir jetzt einen Vivid 5.1 nachträglich montiert. Nur ist mir jetzt aufgefallen das der Dämpfer wenn ich voll einfeder gegen einen kleinen Steg am DW-Link stößt. Habt ihr dieses Problem auch schon feststellen können? Oder kann ich einfach etwas von diesen Steg abfeilen?

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3036041/ Hier im Bild kann man das Problem etwas erkennen. Am Dämpfer ist ja links unten noch eine kleine Schraube. Diese Ausbuchtung am Dämpfer stößt gegen den DW-Link.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (30. Juli 2011)

Du kannst entweder ausfeilen... Oder dir den Bos-Link bestellen! 

Ich glaub ab 2009 wurde das Sunday erst mit DW-Link für den Vivid ausgeliefert...

Der Bos-Link passt aber...


----------



## Marder (30. Juli 2011)

guck mal bei mir im bikemarkt, wenn du nicht pfeilen willst


----------



## C_marksStereo (3. August 2011)

Marder schrieb:


> guck mal bei mir im bikemarkt, wenn du nicht pfeilen willst


  da war ich wohl schneller (-;


----------



## Beckumer (6. August 2011)

brauch schnell eure Hilfe.
und zwar bin ich im Urlaub und mein Vivid Dämpfer ist durch.
Service geht nicht, und an neuen Dämpfern haben die nur nen Fox Van R da.
passt der rein in ein 2008 Sunday? muss und wenn kann was am dw-link abgepfeilt werden?

gruß


----------



## nic93 (7. August 2011)

Van R sollte reinpassen ohne gefeile. Da der AGB nicht im 90° winkel absteht sollte es passen.

Am DW- Link haben schon einige rumgefeilt damit z.B. ein RC4 passt, sollte also möglich sein.


----------



## marvin3006 (11. August 2011)

mal was anderes , hat jmd von euch ein trikot von sam hill ? oder kennt jmd der eins hat und das nicht wirklich braucht ? 

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. August 2011)

Ich weiß jemand, der gibts aber sicher nicht her !


----------



## marvin3006 (11. August 2011)

versuch ist es wert . natürlich auch gegen guten preis


----------



## fabs8 (12. August 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich weiß jemand, der gibts aber sicher nicht her !



Richtig!


----------



## marvin3006 (13. August 2011)

schade . villt kennst du ja einen, der einen kennt...usw ?


----------



## Sagi (18. August 2011)

Weiss jemand, wie die Lager in den Hinterbau geklebt werden, muß ich da speziellen Kleber verwenden ?


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (18. August 2011)

Ich habe, um die DW-Link Achse im Hinterbau festzukleben, Loctite Fügen-Welle-Nabe verwendet.. hochfest war das glaube ich. Hält nun schon seit mehr als 1 Jahr


----------



## poo-cocktail (18. August 2011)

Seit ihr euch sicher das das geklebt wird? hört sich sehr merkwürdig an.


----------



## Rotzkotz (18. August 2011)

@poo: 

ja! da sich die Achse gerne mitdreht. Ich habe meine auch festgeklebt, hält auch eine Probleme!


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (18. August 2011)

EIgentlich wird das nicht geklebt, aber die Achse hat bei mir nach 3 Monaten Spiel bekommen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. August 2011)

Hallo Ironhorsefahrer,

gibt es bei den Jahrgängen (ab 2006!?) wichtige Änderungen, welches Baujahr ist besonders zu empfehlen, welches weniger!? Was ist zu beachten, welche Variante (Expert, Factory, Worldcup...) bietet Vor- bzw. Nachteile. 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sagi (19. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
mir ging es nicht um den DW-Link, den hab ich nicht geklebt, es ging um die Lager im Hinterbau, die werden meiner Meinung nach geklebt, ist nur die Frage mit was ?


----------



## poo-cocktail (19. August 2011)

Ich tippe eher drauf das die lager eingepresst sind. Hatte meine allerdings noch nicht draussen (noch kein bedarf).


----------



## Rotzkotz (19. August 2011)

@Sagi: Wie der Poo schon schreibt. Die werden eingepresst!


----------



## SVK1899 (19. August 2011)

@sagi
die lager werden nur eingepresst, nicht geklebt! hab schon ein paar mal nen lagerwechsel beim sunday und beim 6Point gemacht! die originalen lager waren auch vorher nicht eingeklebt und ich habs auch nie gemacht!

@timbowjoketown
es gibt bei den rahmen von 2006 - 2009 keinerlei änderungen! nur die wippen, DW-Link, bolzen und die lager wurden verändert, sonst nix! kein baujahr ist besonders zu empfehlen, weil sie eigentlich alle gleich sind!
die verschiedenen rahmen (worldcup, expert etc.) waren nur unterschiedliche aufbauvariationen der anbauteile und wurden in den späteren baujahren, so weit ich weiss, in asien gefertigt!
das factory modell war nur als rahmen erhältlich, hatte einen leichteren rohr-satz und wurde meines wissens nach, bis zum ende der produktion in USA geschweisst!
kein rahmen bietet also vorteile.............die geometrie blieb immer gleich! wichtig ist halt der DW-Link! mit einem link aus einem späteren baujahr kannste einfach mehr unterschiedliche dämpfer fahren, ohne den link feilen zu müssen! und mit einem nachgerüsteten BOS link, kannste alle dämpfer fahren!
ich hoffe, ich konnte weiter helfen!


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. August 2011)

Perfekt, vielen Dank die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Sagi (19. August 2011)

@SVK1899 Vielen Dank für die Erklärung
Brauch ich für das Einpressen spezielles Werkzeug ?


----------



## SVK1899 (20. August 2011)

@sagi
wäre natürlich von vorteil........ aber ein bißchen galli lagerfett, ein kleines vierkanthölzchen und nen gummihammer tuts auch! musst halt sehr vorsichtig klopfen und aufpassen, dass du nicht verkantest! viel glück ;-)!


----------



## lol^^ (31. August 2011)

Oder eine Gewindestande, Unterlegscheiben und passende Muttern. Ist das Ideale Werkzeug dafür und kostet um die 4 Euro ich kann dir mal, wenn du dir es nicht vorstellen kannst, ein Bild von meinen machen.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (16. September 2011)

hab mal mein vivid besser abgestimmt, da er mir manchmal zu doll durchgesackt ist.
finde es jetzt optimal, habe nur den 22*0,10 gegen nen 22*0,15 getauscht. hier die shim anordnung:



ist nen sehr geiles setup kann ich nur empfehlen fürs pferdchen
achja das ganze mit 300er feder und 75kg fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoegl (16. September 2011)

Da steht Blackbox - ist das quasi aus nem blackbox-dämpfer übernommen oder hast du das selbst so erarbeitet und halt nur so drüber geschrieben?


----------



## SundayR1D3R (17. September 2011)

nee ist mein eigens bevorzugtes setup was ich mir selbst gebastelt habe. im worldcup wird doch auch nur das setup auf jeweils rahmen und fahrer und dessen vorlieben abgestimmt und wird dann super top secret blackbox dämpfer genannt... kann ich auch bekomme aber vieleicht bald nen blackbox dämpfer vom hills alten sunday zum servicen, dann wird natürlich das setup nachgeguckt und aufgeschrieben


----------



## slayerrider (4. Oktober 2011)

Habe eine Frage: Ich habe bis jetzt einen Lg1 (ohne +, d.h. der alte) am Sunday. Ich würde nun gerne auf einen mit Bash umsteigen und dachte an den SRS+.

Hat jemand den am Sunday? Passt der ohne Probleme?

Würde mich sehr über einen Antwort freuen.


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (4. Oktober 2011)

läuft


----------



## slayerrider (5. Oktober 2011)

perfekt danke!


----------



## PhilonTrack (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Steuersatz für mein Sunday, bin mir aber etwas unsicher ob da jeder beliebiger so passt. Normal 1.5" sollte gehen oder? Hab gerade ein Auge auf den "sixpack the cup" oder den "Hope Reduziersteuersatz Step Down 1.5 > 1 1/8"" geworfen, die sollten beide passen? Was fahrt ihr denn so? Hat einer Erfahrungen mit einem der Beiden gemacht oder sonst einen guten Vorschlag? Brauche einen der möglichst niedrig baut, da der Schaft meiner Boxxer schon ziemlich kurz ist.
Gruß, Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (6. Oktober 2011)

Habe gestern einen Winkelsteuersatz von Works Components verbaut, dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel zusätzlich flacher und er baut auch sehr flach! Verarbeitung und Lager machen einen sehr guten Eindruck, sonst passt aber jeder handelsübliche 1.5.


----------



## DHK (9. November 2011)

Hui, hab jetzt die ganzen 793 Posts durchgelesen.

Bin aber immernoch am grübeln wie ich die Leitungen am besten um den Dämpfer / DW-Link Bereich herumverlege. Hat da jemand Tipps?

Dann kann ich auch endlich mein neu erworbenes Pferdchen reiten. Bin schon ganz heiß drauf  Vielen Danke timbowjoketown


----------



## Stoegl (10. November 2011)

So habs ich gemacht. Bins etwas anders schon früher dieses Jahr gefahren, habs jetzt so "optimiert". Bin gespannt wie gut das klappt. Die Scheuerstellen am DW-Link sind noch von der Variante, die Bremsleitung direkt am DW-Link festzumachen. Das hat augescheinlich bei mir nicht so gute geklappt.


----------



## JackSkull (11. November 2011)

hey hey jungs, kann mir jemand sagen was die dämpferbuchsen für ein maß beim 2006 frame haben sind das 23x8mm oben und unten??

cheers


----------



## Mürre (11. November 2011)

also beim 2009er sinds 30x10mm haben die sich verändert??


----------



## Marder (11. November 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> also beim 2009er sinds 30x10mm haben die sich verändert??



ja, haben sie sich 2005+2006 sind anders als 2007bis2009


----------



## JackSkull (11. November 2011)

und was haben die bei 06 für ne länge? wäre cool wenn du mir helfen könntest


----------



## Marder (11. November 2011)

JackSkull schrieb:


> und was haben die bei 06 für ne länge? wäre cool wenn du mir helfen könntest



ich hab auch nen 2009er - sonst hätte ich es dir sagen können

so sieht das bei dem neueren aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bei dem alten sind die wippen noch komplett gerade und es fehlt dieser versatz vorne am dämpfer


----------



## JackSkull (11. November 2011)

ja das weiss ich das es beim 09 30mm buchsen sind aber was sind es für buchsen bei den 06 rahmen


----------



## brumbrum (23. November 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand eine vermaßte Zeichnung von einem Ironhorse Sunday?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (23. November 2011)

Sowas meinst Du nicht, oder?


----------



## Mürre (23. November 2011)

Wüsste jetzt aber auch keine andere mit Maßen


----------



## brumbrum (23. November 2011)

Die kenne ich schon, da ist aber nichts vermaßt. Na, dann muß ich wohl doch alles selbst vermessen -- wird dann halt nicht so genau, aber danke schon mal.


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. November 2011)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das...

I.H. Sunday Geo. - all model years
Geometry 
Size-HA-SA-EFF TT---CS-----WB----BB
16"	65	64.5	22.5"	 17.25"	44.25"	13.9"
17"	65	64.5	23.5"	 17.25"	45.25"	13.9"
19"	65	64.5	24.5"	 17.25"	46.25"	13.9"

Legend: HA= Head Tube Angle, SA= Seat Tube Angle, EFF TT= Effective Top Tube Length, CS= Chain Stay Length, WB= Wheelbase, BB= Bottom Bracket Height


----------



## brumbrum (23. November 2011)

Hey danke, aber die Daten habe ich auch alle schon.


----------



## Stoegl (23. November 2011)

Wenn du schon vermisst, wärs ziemlich awesome wenn du reach und stack messen würdest


----------



## san_andreas (23. November 2011)

Hat jemand die Steuerrohrlängen vom Sunday ?


----------



## der freed (23. November 2011)

ich mein es waren 11 oder 12 cm...! meins ist ja weg!


----------



## DHK (23. November 2011)

Bei meinem 08er sind es 127mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (23. November 2011)

Stoegl schrieb:


> Wenn du schon vermisst, wärs ziemlich awesome wenn du reach und stack messen würdest




OK, kann ich machen


----------



## Mürre (23. November 2011)

Pferd ist auch gerade beim strahlen, daher keine Ahnung wie lange Steuerrohr ist.
Reach beim M war meine ich um die 390mm


----------



## Probiker (24. November 2011)

Hiho, hat jemand Erfahrung mit der MRP Camber Kurbel? Bin immernoch unschlüssig was ich mir für ne Kurbel leisten soll...Soll halt keine Saint oder sowas werden. Gibt es eigentlich auch von Tune Kurbeln für 83mm?


----------



## copy_paste (25. November 2011)

Hey, 
hat einer von euch vielleicht noch die Orginalen 1.5" reducer Cups+lager in einem Guten Zustand rumfliegen?
gerne auch einen anderen Steuersatz mit 1,5° winkel änderung! 

grüße


----------



## Mürre (25. November 2011)

irgendwo hab ich die noch, nur wo


----------



## beachowsky (25. November 2011)

die orginal e13 cups hab ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2011)

@copy paste: wie lang ist das Steuerrohr an deinem Sunday ?


----------



## copy_paste (26. November 2011)

ist ein M rahmen, er ist leider nicht hier, habe momentan keine Möglichkeit zu messen


----------



## SVK1899 (26. November 2011)

@san andreas
bei meinem M rahmen war es 12,7cm lang! vielleicht hilfts weiter!


----------



## Mürre (26. November 2011)

Jep sollte stimmen, da ich die 5 inch K9 Hülsen für Steuersatz drin habe, was umgerechnet 12,7cm gibt


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2011)

Schade, sonst hätte mein K9 gepaßt.


----------



## brumbrum (26. November 2011)

Hoy, hab gemessen, Rahmen = M.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/9/7/4/2/_/large/Sunday2009_01.jpg
Millimeter hin oder her.
Grüße Stieven


----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2011)

...suche immer noch ne passende 30,0 er stütze für mein IH warrior ... soll gerade und schwarz und mind.35 cm haben .. jemand noch was anzubieten ???? DANKE


----------



## Probiker (27. November 2011)

@ blutbuche, als ich letztens im bikeladen war wurde mir von der thomson abgeraten die ich mir auch zulegen wollte. angeblich nicht für dh ausgelegt. seiner meinung nach soll die nc-17 meisterstück das non+ultra auf dem markt sein was stabilität und preisleistungsverhältnis angeht. vllt auch für dich ne alternative? kostet neu um 84,95


----------



## Marder (27. November 2011)

Probiker schrieb:


> @ blutbuche, als ich letztens im bikeladen war wurde mir von der thomson abgeraten die ich mir auch zulegen wollte. angeblich nicht für dh ausgelegt. seiner meinung nach soll die nc-17 meisterstück das non+ultra auf dem markt sein was stabilität und preisleistungsverhältnis angeht. vllt auch für dich ne alternative? kostet neu um 84,95



haha... thomson ist wohl das bewerteste was es nur gibt
da kann einfach alles gegen einpacken in bezug auf gewicht bei gleichzeitiger haltbarkeit


----------



## Mürre (27. November 2011)

Da wollte er dir aber was andrehen und auch noch mit Layback!! 
Thomson Elite und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. November 2011)

hmm, dachte auch , thomson wäre für alle "lebenslagen" ausgelegt ... ausserdem brauch´ich sie nicht für dh - nur für light-freeride  . aber danke ... 
hat denn keiner noch wa s im keller ??


----------



## Mürre (27. November 2011)

Also ich fahre die Thomson und ein SLR im DH- Betrieb und hatte noch keine Probleme damit.....
Schau doch mal im Bikemarkt oder bei Ebay nach, da gibts öfters was


----------



## Probiker (27. November 2011)

Ob er mir nun was andrehen wollte sei mal dahingestellt. Das glaube ich weniger! Da er mir auch von einigen seiner Sachen im Shop die er da so vertreibt abgeraten hat! Ehrlich ist er denke ich! Und die NC-17 hatte ich schon vorher mal ins Auge gefasst. Ich denke ich werde es mal mit der Meisterstück probieren...


----------



## JackSkull (27. November 2011)

so geb auch mal einen senf dazu kauf dir halt ne sattelstütze von sdg ;D brauchst halt auch nen sattel hihi
ne quatsch aber mit thomson fährst wirklich gut!


----------



## Probiker (27. November 2011)

Naja hier im Forum liest man Immer Thomson! Das spricht ja auch für die Sattelstütze. Bin halt noch nie ne Thomson gefahren...Und dem guten Herren im Bikeladen glaubt man erstmal weil er ja eigentlich vertrauenswürdig sein Wissen weitergeben sollte. Bestellen müsste er eh beide weil er keine davon auf Lager hat. So ihr habts geschafft! Verwirrung! Welche soll ich nun nehmen? Ich mein ich wieg gut 110kg mit Montur...vllt auch 2-3 kg mehr. Das ist für die Thomson kein Thema, ja?


----------



## JackSkull (27. November 2011)

gut ich wieg zwar nur 75kg inkl. ausrüstung und fahre eine sdg stütze aber ich würde mir aber eine thomson kaufen da machst normal nix falsch!


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein gequirlter Mist ? Generationen von DHern fahren Thomson. Leicht und unzerstörbar. 
85 Euro für so einen NC 17 Taiwan Katalog-Mist ?


----------



## Probiker (27. November 2011)

Danke für eure Kritik! Werde den freundlichen Herrn belehren und mir eine Thomson Elite zulegen! Und zwar nicht über ihn!


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2011)

Schnell gelernt du hast, junger Padawan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (27. November 2011)

Also ich wiege incl Protektorenzeugs usw ca. 87kg. Im Tourenbetrieb sollten die Beanspruchungen geringer sein, auch wenn du permanent drauf sitzt. Beim DH schlägt man ja mal auch dem Sattel auf und hält alles..... Bestell dir Thomson! Leicht ist sie ja auch noch


----------



## Probiker (27. November 2011)

Naja wenn ich mir schon (wieder) ein Bike aufbaue dann richtig! Und dieses Forum ist so klasse weil man recht schnell Kritik/Anregungen/Meinungen etc bekommt und das nicht vom profitorientierten Händler.


----------



## JackSkull (27. November 2011)

also mit thomson fährste wirklich gut, ich sag mal so wenn du dich mit nem bike richtig hinlegst und das teil knallt auf die stütze (is mir auch schonmal passiert) is die beste stütze hin auch eine aus carbon, kauf dir die thomson da biste echt gut mit bedient sind klasse teile!


----------



## fatcrobat (28. November 2011)

Hy hat noch jemand Lager Spacer für ein 06er Pferd übrig ?????


----------



## Sagi (29. November 2011)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> Hy hat noch jemand Lager Spacer für ein 06er Pferd übrig ?????



sind für jeden Rahmen, so weit ich weiß, unterschiedlich, hab mir meine drehen lassen


----------



## JackSkull (30. November 2011)

hey kann mir jemand von euch sagen was das sunday für ne kettenlinie hat? kurbel: truvativ decendent kefü: gamut p30

thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seelenfrieden (1. Dezember 2011)

Probiker schrieb:


> @ blutbuche, als ich letztens im bikeladen war wurde mir von der thomson abgeraten die ich mir auch zulegen wollte. angeblich nicht für dh ausgelegt. seiner meinung nach soll die nc-17 meisterstück das non+ultra auf dem markt sein was stabilität und preisleistungsverhältnis angeht. vllt auch für dich ne alternative? kostet neu um 84,95



ääähhh..ja...genau. Blödsinn. Ich fahre Thomson Stützen jetzt seit 12 Jahren im DH. Ohne auch nur einen einzigen Defekt.


----------



## rallleb (1. Dezember 2011)

Möchte hier jemand seine schwarzen wippen vom Sunday, gegen Silber eloxierte tauschen?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Probiker (1. Dezember 2011)

seelenfrieden schrieb:


> ääähhh..ja...genau. Blödsinn. Ich fahre Thomson Stützen jetzt seit 12 Jahren im DH. Ohne auch nur einen einzigen Defekt.



Habe dem Händler schon berichtet, dass er mich als Kunden verloren hat, naja gewonnen hatte er mich eh noch nicht, da das meine erste Bestellung bei ihm war...und definitiv die Letzte! Und seine Stütze kann er zurückschicken oder whatever...


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2011)

..welchen semi - integr. steuersatz würdet ihr empfehlen ? gut und preiswert!!?? danke !! greez , bb


----------



## poo-cocktail (9. Dezember 2011)

habe den Cane Creek 40 ZS44 schon die ganze Saison in meinem 6point im Einsatz. Läuft wie am ersten tag und musste nie nachgestellt werden. günstig ist er auch.


----------



## blutbuche (11. Dezember 2011)

..noch jemand ne andere idee ausser cane creek ?

..suche  eine  klemme in bronze oder braun - 34,9er - wenn jemand was weiss , bitte info ! DANKE !


----------



## fabs8 (11. Dezember 2011)

schau in Bikemarkt!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2011)

schon gemacht ....


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (20. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute, 

brauche mal kurz Hilfe von jemandem mit einer Schieblehre etc.

Und zwar brauche ich die Distanz zwischen den beiden Enden am Hinterbau, wo der DW-Link mit dem Hinterbau verbunden ist. Also die Dinger wo die Lager drin sitzen.. Innenseite - Innenseite. Mittig über der Achse. Ist ca 56,4mm richtig?

Wär cool wenn das mal jemand checken könnte!


----------



## poo-cocktail (20. Dezember 2011)

hi meinst du das hier?







hat bei mir ca 54,5mm

habe noch einen unteren link hier rumliegen da könnte ich besser dran messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (20. Dezember 2011)

Hui das ging ja schnell.. Ja genau da ist richtig. Habe mich vertan beim messen, sind ca 61,3mm. Aber beim Sunday, sieht mir auf dem Bild eher nach 6- oder 7-Point aus  Aber trotzdem danke.. 

Habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass sich die Teile leicht verbogen haben (hoffe es aber nicht).


----------



## poo-cocktail (20. Dezember 2011)

ja ist ein 6point. war auch der meinung ich wäre im 6 und 7point thread 

vielleicht kann ja nochmal wer mit nem sunday messen. genau genug beschrieben ist ja jetz


----------



## Mürre (20. Dezember 2011)

Mit was für Kleber habt ihr denn das IH Logo auf dem Steuerrohr festgeklebt, nachdem es ab war??
Habe über doppelseitiges Klebeband nachgedacht aber zweifle so bisschen an der Dauerhalbarkeit.


----------



## poo-cocktail (20. Dezember 2011)

Such mal bei ebay nach 3M VHB. das ist das selbe zeug wie z.b. bei den gopro-halterungen. hält wie hölle. ist aber auch nicht gerade billig


----------



## Mürre (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe hier noch Tesa doppelseitiges Montageband gefunden, werde es mal damit versuchen. Das Pferd vorne ist ja nicht so schwer


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2011)

..den cane creek zs  44 - brauch ich den in tall oder short ????? greez , bb


----------



## mad_homer (22. Januar 2012)

Scheiss Wetter heute, deshalb Zeit zum schrauben gehabt:











revoxiertes Horse mit avalanched Boxxer


----------



## lol^^ (23. Januar 2012)

Hat hier jemand schon einen Cape Creek Angle Set Steuersatz gefahren und kann mir berichten?
Mich würde das Fahrverhalten interessieren und welchen Cup man am Besten nimmt.


----------



## mad_homer (23. Januar 2012)

Ich habe -2° Works Components Schalen drin und finde die sehr gut, Radstand ist leicht länger (20mm) und der Lenkwinkel liegt jetzt bei ca. 63°. Fährt sich gerade im steilen sehr gut und sind auch günstiger als der CC Angleset.

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (23. Januar 2012)

hab den angleset mit 0,5° verbaut.. laut iphone winkelmesser liege ich jetzt bei 63,75°, den mußte aber öftermal säubern und neu fetten wegen den beweglichen halbschalen.. sonst knarxst es.
wenn ich mir jetzt nochmal einen holen müßte würd ich lieber zu den K9 mit 1° greifen.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Januar 2012)

@mürre : lösen sich die logos denn leicht ? meins scheint (...) bombenfest zu sein ...


----------



## Mürre (23. Januar 2012)

habe den Kleber mit dem Fön angewärmt und konnte das Pferd dann gut vom Steuerrohr abziehen. Gab keine Probleme.


----------



## Tribal84 (25. Januar 2012)

wir haben nun auch weiter gebastelt 
der works mit -1,5° ist verbaut und ein neues kettenblatt. werde mal bilder machen die Tage (leitungen usw wurden auch gekürzt)


----------



## lol^^ (12. Februar 2012)

Hi, Ist jemand schon einen CCDB der neueren Generation im Sunday gefahren und kann berichten?


----------



## fatcrobat (13. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt seit  fast 2 Jahren nen K9 drin und würde ihn nie mehr hergeben 
Nie Probleme und kein knarzen 
Tja hätten die Jungs von IH das Ding gleich mal flacher gemacht müsste man sich jetzt nicht den Kopf zerbrechen über sowas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtbikerider. (4. März 2012)

Hi,hab noch einen nagelneuen Bos DW Link unverbaut da hatte ihn vor kurzem bei PearceCycles für umgerechnet 218+Versand gekauft bei mir für 200 zu haben !

Bei Interesse PN an mich


----------



## SundayR1D3R (4. März 2012)

..der kostet doch hier bloß 160.- http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...pfer-fuer-Ironhorse-Sunday-Rahmen::21467.html


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (4. März 2012)

Ja da hatte ich ihn nach Monate langer Wartezeit wieder storniert!!!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (4. März 2012)

ahh Ok!! aber der ist auch rot oder? und was wiegt der im vergleich zum orginal link?


----------



## KevM (22. März 2012)

Moin, 
ich wollte bei meinem 7 point ein bisschen an der Optik tunen.
Weiß einer von euch, ob die DW Links und die Lagerabdeckungen sich von der Legierung her gut Eloxieren lassen? (müssten vom Material die Gleichen, wie beim Sunday sein)


----------



## Mürre (22. März 2012)

habe bei meinem Sunday Lagerabdeckung, DW-Link, Wippen in grün eloxieren lassn. Alles gleicher Farbton bekommen und wohl ohne Probleme gelaufen


----------



## fabs8 (26. März 2012)

Eloxieren funktioniert problemlos...


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (11. April 2012)

!!! BOS DW LINK NAGELNEU UND SOFORT !!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/497660/cat/500


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (20. April 2012)

Ist Verkauft


----------



## blabla (27. April 2012)

Hat jemand schon einen Luftdämpfer im Sunday gehabt? Im Angebot würden Roco Air oder Manitou Evolver stehen, da Vivid Air und CCDB Air von den Maßen her nicht passen. 

Hat jemand die Maße zum Roco oder Evolver?


Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (7. Mai 2012)

ich hatte einige monate einen dhx 5 air im sunday.


----------



## Probiker (16. Mai 2012)

Moin, mich würde mal interessieren welche Reifenbreite ich maximal im Sunday fahren kann...ist nen 2,6" Gazzaloddi noch okay oder wirds da eng?


----------



## JackSkull (23. Mai 2012)

hey männers, hab mal ne schnelle frage was fahrt ihr für einen rs vivid in eurem sunday eher low oder mid tuned, ich wiege mit ausrüstung ca 75kg


----------



## Probiker (23. Mai 2012)

beim Vivid ist der Mid Tune fürs Sunday...
das Fahrergewicht hat mit dem Tune meines Wissens nix zu tun. Dafür ist dann die Feder da...


----------



## JackSkull (23. Mai 2012)

besten dank dann werd ich mir das teil mal mit dem mid tune zulegen, feder hab ich eine 300 eibach k9 feder die war bis jetzt sehr tauglich


----------



## nic93 (23. Mai 2012)

Low Tune (früher A- Tune) ist der richtige fürs Sunday! Und bei 75kg ist die 300er genau richtig


----------



## JackSkull (23. Mai 2012)

ja was jetzt a oder b tune?


----------



## Probiker (23. Mai 2012)

nic93 schrieb:


> Low Tune (früher A- Tune) ist der richtige fürs Sunday! Und bei 75kg ist die 300er genau richtig



gibt es bezüglich des Tune eigentlich ne genaue Richtlinie...man liest im Internet so viel unterschiedliches


----------



## JackSkull (23. Mai 2012)

ja genau das is es ja deswegen wollt ich nun von euch mal wissen was ihr für ein tune fahrt und was am geeignesten fürs sunday is wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## fabs8 (23. Mai 2012)

JackSkull schrieb:


> ja was jetzt a oder b tune?



a


----------



## JackSkull (23. Mai 2012)

also A/low-Tune is fürs sunday das perfekte tuning super


----------



## JackSkull (23. Mai 2012)

hab grad mal geschaut wenn ich 203/76mm teile komm ich auf den wert von ca. 2,7 das wäre laut grafik ein mid tune was is denn nun der bessere tune fürs sunday low oder doch das mid?


----------



## Probiker (24. Mai 2012)

JackSkull schrieb:


> hab grad mal geschaut wenn ich 203/76mm teile komm ich auf den wert von ca. 2,7 das wäre laut grafik ein mid tune was is denn nun der bessere tune fürs sunday low oder doch das mid?



genau das meine ich...rechnerisch laut der grafik ein mid...die meisten raten aber zu a...da soll einer durchsteigen XD


----------



## JackSkull (24. Mai 2012)

das is doch zum kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (24. Mai 2012)

A A und nochmal A


----------



## Probiker (24. Mai 2012)

fabs8 schrieb:


> A A und nochmal A



und warum? ...gibts dafür ne logische erklärung? sorry aber lieber 10mal doof fragen als 1mal doof kaufen! XD


----------



## JackSkull (24. Mai 2012)

so seh ich das auch also wieso a tune ????


----------



## head96 (24. Mai 2012)

nic93 schrieb:


> Und bei 75kg ist die 300er genau richtig



Naja, ich würde mindestens ne 350er fahren. Bei 70kg bin ich mit ner 350er und ordentlicher Druckstufe oft durchgeschlagen. Kann auch am Dämpfer gelegen haben, mit dem neuen Und strafferen Fahrwerk passts nun


----------



## nic93 (24. Mai 2012)

head96 schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde mindestens ne 350er fahren. Bei 70kg bin ich mit ner 350er und ordentlicher Druckstufe oft durchgeschlagen. Kann auch am Dämpfer gelegen haben, mit dem neuen Und strafferen Fahrwerk passts nun



Was fährste denn für nen Dämpfer?

Also mit nem DHX 3.0 hatte ich öfters mal härtere Durchschläge, mit dem Vivid läuft das eigentlich perfekt, keine heftigen Durchschläge, Federweg wird aber denke gut genutzt, das bei mittlerem Dropstop, 2-4 Klicks Compression und beide Dämpfer mit 300er Feder


----------



## Probiker (25. Mai 2012)

da hier im Thread wieder etwas mehr Aktivität herrscht...nochmal meine Frage: welche Reifenbreite hinten ist maximal machbar beim Sunday? Hatte über maximal 2,6er Gazzas nachgedacht...aber eher 2,5er Maxxis Minion oder sowas...vllt auch mal den Conti Kaiser testen...


----------



## JackSkull (25. Mai 2012)

ich fahre 2,5 maxxis minion und die passen perfekt, ich habe nun aber auch nochmal ne letzte frage zu dem kack tune also empfehlt ihr das a-tune?


----------



## nic93 (25. Mai 2012)

2,5er Maxxis passen problemlos, sind ja aber auch recht schmal. Contis hab ich auch schon in nem Ironhorse gesehen, denke die gehen auch klar. 

Ich kann den Vivid mit A Tune nur empfehlen! 
100000 mal besser als der DHX! Warum die Tabelle B Tune empfiehlt versteh ich allerdings nicht, der A Tune war eigentlich schon immer die Empfehlung fürs Sunday...


----------



## JackSkull (25. Mai 2012)

super dann gibt es heute nen neuen dämpfer ansonsten muss ich den eben anders chimpen


----------



## fabs8 (25. Mai 2012)

hatte das gleiche problem und mir wurde a von div. Leuten empfohlen und........ ich muss sagen es läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackSkull (25. Mai 2012)

so ich teste nun mein hinterbau mal aufem local track bin gespannt ob das mit dem a tune hinhaut


----------



## Mürre (25. Mai 2012)

Tune A läuft top und 2.5er Conti`s passen auch ohne Probleme


----------



## SundayR1D3R (25. Mai 2012)

bei tune B und C haste das problem das der hinterbau bei schnellen schlägen zu stark verhärtet, tune A saugt und bügelt alles weg
fahre selbst nen leicht modifizierten A tune, weils mir z.b bei senken wo man stark reingepresst wird, mir es dann mal des öfteren leicht durchgedrückt ist.


----------



## JackSkull (25. Mai 2012)

tune a is wirklich top hab vorhin mal gas mim neuen dämpfer gegeben is richtig top noch bissel feineinstellung und das horse reitet


----------



## MukkiMan (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute ich habe noch einen Neuen DW Link hier rumliegen den ich nicht brauche... wenn einer einen sucht dann kann er sich ja mal melden ;-) ist von 2008 also Vivid Kompatible.


----------



## Probiker (28. Mai 2012)

Erkennt man irgendwo am Dämpfer optisch, ob es sich um ein a oder b tune handelt?


----------



## gabs (28. Mai 2012)

hey jungs =)  sieht ganz danach aus als ob ich nun nach einem jahr wieder aufs sunday zurückkehre. pudel dh und m6 waren ganz gute bikes, jedoch konnte ich bei so einem angebot nicht nein sagen =)

nun brauche ich eine weichere feder. hat wer eine 350er fürn vivid rumliegen?

greez
gabs


----------



## no81 (29. Mai 2012)

hi!

Ich muss jetzt hier nochmal fragen, da es wirklich das einzige ist was mich bei meinem sunday wahnsinnig stört. Ich bekomme einfach das Problem mit dem Hinterbauspiel nicht in den Griff. Ich hab die Lager getauscht, ich habe die Achsen getauscht (http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk), ich habe die Gleitlager des Dämpfers gegen Huber Bushings getauscht, aber es hat einfach nichts geholfen. Das einzige was mir jetzt noch übrig bleibt ist Link tauschen oder einkleben (da hab ich nur nicht ganz verstanden wie). 
Also nun zu meiner Frage. Wie habt Ihr dieses Problem gelöst? oder hat es nicht ein jeder? Bei mir und einem Kollegen ist das Spiel echt schon heftig.

greetz
no81


----------



## head96 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch die Buchsen gegen die Von Huber getauscht und alles nochmal fest gezogen, navh ca. 4-5 Ausfahrten -sprich gestern- hatte mein hinterbu auch vertikales spiel. Also wenn ich den Sattel leicht anhebe. Das Sunday hat doch oben wie unten 3cm Buchsen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackSkull (3. Juni 2012)

kommt drauf an welches bj ab 07 glaub haben se 30mm buchsen mein 06 sunday hat noch 23mm buchsen


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2012)

hab auch leichtes dämpferspiel .macht das was , oder kann ich bedenkenlos so weiterfahren ??? ( echt minimal ) ...


----------



## JackSkull (3. Juni 2012)

habe auch mitlerweile wieder spiel im hinterbau sprich dämpfer werde nun mal meinen kompletten hinterbau neu lagern neue bolzen neuen link  buchsen und meinen dämpfer mal zum service schicken mal schauen ob es dann ok ist


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2012)

..bei mir is alles neu ... hab die buchsen für den dämpfer extra dreh´n lassen - allerdings is halt ne minimale toleranz ...


----------



## no81 (3. Juni 2012)

beir mir ist auch alles neu bis auf dw-link. Hab seit Anfang an ein Spiel.


----------



## gabs (4. Juni 2012)

hey jungs! 

da so kaum ein ordentlicher dh air dÃ¤mpder ins ironhorse passt hab ich mal Ã¼berlegt.

vivd air passt wegen dem durchmesser nicht
DB air wahrscheinlich auch nicht. und auch anscheinend von der rebound kennlinie nicht
manitou hat andere buchsendurchmesser?
dhx air hat ne scheiÃ dÃ¤mpfung

wie wÃ¤rs damit: dhx air um 150â¬ gebraucht mit ava modifizierung?


somit hÃ¤tte man einen verlÃ¤sslichen dÃ¤mpfer, ordentliche auf den rahmen abgestimmte dÃ¤mpfung, sinnvolle einstellungen, und dem dreck abgewandte dÃ¤mpfungsrÃ¤dchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoegl (4. Juni 2012)

Ich will jetzt nicht übermäßig kritisch sein, aber warum fährst du nicht einfach nen Stahlfederdämpfer? Der Rahmen ist ja immerhin dafür entwickelt und funktioniert ja erwiesenermaßen damit am besten. Und ein sauber funktionierender Hinterbau ist einer Gewichtsersparnis von ein paar hundert meine Meinung nach immer vorzuziehen


----------



## gabs (4. Juni 2012)

ich steh drauf herum zu schrauben, zum fahren fehlt mir die zeit  

ne im ernst.... bei meinem alten sunday hatte ich den dhx3.0 drinnen. ich habe ihn oft durchgeschlagen, da der rahmen dem ende hin degressiv wird. somit habe ich kurzerhand ein kunststoffteil in den AGB getan und es hat gepasst. bloß ist der agb nicht dazu da, um die kennlinie des hinterbaus zu beeinflussen. die kompression der luftfeder käme eigentlich genau richtig beim sunday. 

ich habe die linkage punkte so gut wie möglich ausgebessert. da im linkage beim sunday das dämpferauge nichtmal auf der drehachse des unteren links liegt.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1138082

ich hab mom leider nur nen vivid 4.1 drinnen

wenn ich jetzt eine passende feder und nen vivid 5.1 kaufe gebe ich nicht viel weniger aus als wenn ich den dhx tune. 

unterm strich habe ich einen super dämpfer, leicht, seltenheitswert ohne viel geld. warum nicht... frag ich mich halt

edit: zudem brauche ich keinen BOS link, bzw muss mir nicht selber einen fräsen => wieder geld gespart


----------



## belial901 (4. Juni 2012)

gabs schrieb:


> ich steh drauf herum zu schrauben, zum fahren fehlt mir die zeit
> 
> ne im ernst.... bei meinem alten sunday hatte ich den dhx3.0 drinnen. ich habe ihn oft durchgeschlagen, da der rahmen dem ende hin degressiv wird. somit habe ich kurzerhand ein kunststoffteil in den AGB getan und es hat gepasst. bloß ist der agb nicht dazu da, um die kennlinie des hinterbaus zu beeinflussen. die kompression der luftfeder käme eigentlich genau richtig beim sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## blabla (6. Juni 2012)

Ein roco air läuft top bei mir.. Die zugführung ist dabei aber ein problem. Sowie die Erreichbarkeit der verstellknöpfe. Bei passenden SAG und offener Druckstufe nutze ich den Federweg vernünftig aus. Muss mit dem setup noch herum spielen und mal wieder in Bikepark, sodass für mich der dämpfer in allen lebenslagen passt


----------



## gabs (7. Juni 2012)

craig meint, dass man mit dem luftdämpfer zu tief im sag fährt, oder man eine zu starke kompression erhält

mit dem roco wc air war ich absolut nicht zufrieden im pudel. (stämdiges durchsacken, keine fühlbare druckstufe und genauso viel merkbarer unterschied bei einer verstellung)


----------



## ChrisXross85 (17. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich hoffe und denke auch, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Ich bräuchte die Dämpferbuchsen Maße für ein RockShox Vivid Dämpfer (Ironhorse Sunday). Ich habe mich zwar durchs Forum geklickt aber ich finde es leider nicht oder ich habe es übersehen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Tribal84 (18. Juni 2012)

machs gleich richtig http://huber-bushings.com/ einfach bei ihm bestellen und glücklich werden


----------



## gabs (18. Juni 2012)

oder gleich einfach igus gleitbuchsen reinmachen. hab seitdem kein losbrechmoment mehr. 
haltbarkeit wird sich noch rausstellen


----------



## Mürre (18. Juni 2012)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit starken Laufspuren (richtige Rillen) auf dem Pin für die obere Dämpferbefestigung? Buchsen u. Gleitlager sind noch okay, Dreck war auch keiner drinnen und Fett war auch noch da...


----------



## MarcoW. (18. Juni 2012)

hatte ich auch,kein plan woher! 
hab mir dann bei Jaeger - Motorsport nen neuen Bolzen geholt. Ne genaue Ursache für die Laufspuren konnte ich aber auch nicht ausmachen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (18. Juni 2012)

pin? der stift, der auf einer seite ein gewinde und auf der enen seite einen senkkopf artiges ende hat?


----------



## MarcoW. (18. Juni 2012)

er meint den Dämpferbolzen.


----------



## gabs (18. Juni 2012)

ich würd sagen, wenn der dämpferbolzen irgendwelche reibspuren hat, dann dreht sich die buchse nicht im du-bushing, sondern aufm bolzen.


----------



## Mürre (19. Juni 2012)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product/955
Der gute hat die Laufspuren. Vielleicht werde ich es dann wohl mal mit den Huber Buchsen u. Gleitlager versuchen und einen neuen Pin, nur die Ursache bzw. Grund hätte ich gerne gewusst.


----------



## gabs (19. Juni 2012)

wenn die du-buchsen anfänglich eine recht hohe reibung haben, und die schrauben nicht fest genug sind, könnte es halt sein dass sich die metallbuchse anstatt im du-lager auf diesem "pin" dreht (was sie natürlich nicht soll)


----------



## Marder (19. Juni 2012)

dann mach doch einfach neu und gut ist...

wenn du selber die laufspuren doch schon als so schlimm empfindest, um hier nachzufragen, würde ich mir die obere dämpferaufnahme einfach erneuern.

(ich hätte übrigens auch noch eine obere dämpferaufnahme übrig - für 15euro + versand kannst du sie haben  guck mal bei mir im bikemarkt)


----------



## Rotzkotz (2. Juli 2012)

Hey,

jetzt ist es soweit. Mein Sunday wird endlich wieder aufgebaut! Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen, da ich mich schon länger nicht mehr damit auseinandergesetzt habe & einiges vergessen habe. 

- Welches Maß haben die Dämpferbuchsen bei der neuen Aufnahme? Waren es 30mm?

- Hat hier jemand einen RC 4 verbaut? wenn ja, welche Wippe ist verbaut? Musste gefräst werden? 

- Hat jemand eine Idee woher ich das klebe-Pferdchen für's Steuerrohr bekomme? Hat jemand vielleicht noch eins? 

-Steuersatz : Integriert oder Semi Integriert? Jemand einen Tipp für einen guten und flachen Steuersatz? 

Wäre super wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte 

Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## fabs8 (2. Juli 2012)

30mm
muss nix gefräst werden. 
Pferdchen PN
Ich fahre den K9 -2Grad


----------



## Rotzkotz (2. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antwort Fabs  

Mit flach meinter ich einen der flach baut  LW möchte ich nicht verändern 

Untere Aufnahme war ebenfalls 30? Und die Buchsen von Rock Shox kann man auch im Fox RC 4 fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich kann Dir die Veränderung des Lenkwinkel nur empfehlen 
Zuvor hatte ich einen Reset wan 5 shorty. Der war schön flach


----------



## Marder (8. Juli 2012)

die verstrebung am dw-link muss für den rc4 weg! ansonsten stößt der druckstufenversteller da an


----------



## Rotzkotz (8. Juli 2012)

@Fabs: hatte ich im alten Sunday, fande ich jetzt nicht sooo schön. Mochte den Standard LW lieber. 

@Marder. Danke  
Ich habe den Link mit der Verschraubung, muss nur der kleine Steg weg oder der größere dahinter auch?


----------



## Marder (8. Juli 2012)

beide müssen weg


----------



## SVK1899 (8. Juli 2012)

hey rotzkotz, ungefähr so............ das war mein alter!


----------



## Rotzkotz (8. Juli 2012)

Danke Nico  

@SVK: Mein alter ohne Gewinde sah auch so aus, wegen des BOS Stoys. Der mit der Verschraubung sieht nen bisschen anders aus. Aber Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (8. Juli 2012)

bei dem neuen link, für den vivid musst du einfach die beiden stege gereade an der kannte absägen...

dan reicht das - also schenk dieser kleinen einsparung keine beachtung


----------



## JackSkull (16. Juli 2012)

hey leute wer noch ein sunday braucht ich verkaufe meins http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/12525


----------



## Rotzkotz (16. Juli 2012)

@Marder: Dein Link in der Signatur funktioniert nicht mehr. Überprüf das mal


----------



## PhilonTrack (20. August 2012)

Hi Leute, hab mal ne kurze Frage zum Dämpfer. Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung etwa 60 Kg und fahre ne 300 x3.0 Feder in meinem Vivid 4.1. Das Ding ist, die Feder ist mir viel zu weich. Bin etwas unsicher, weil ich weiter hinten gelesen hab, dass hier teilweise mit 75Kg 300 -350er gefahren werden. Was fahrt ihr denn so? Einbaulänge ist auch bei den 2009er Modellen 240mm?
Gruß, Phil


----------



## gabs (20. August 2012)

fahre mit 75nackisch 350er. passt perfekt. mit originalem vivid


----------



## Mürre (21. August 2012)

denke auch das die passt. 
Bei 83kg 400`er Feder im Vivid R2C. Werde aber auch mal 450 ausprobieren


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (24. August 2012)

Wer einen Sunday Frame sucht oder auch Ersatzteile

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/32237-ironhorse-sunday-factory-grosze-l-bos-fox


----------



## Snap4x (19. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand, wie leicht man theoretisch ein Sunday aufbauen kann?
Was ist machbar? 
Ich mein 16 kg ist okay, aber nicht leicht! 14 kg?


----------



## Marder (19. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> WeiÃ jemand, wie leicht man theoretisch ein Sunday aufbauen kann?
> Was ist machbar?
> Ich mein 16 kg ist okay, aber nicht leicht! 14 kg?




mit flow felgen auf den bor und maxxis 2,35 dual ply drauf war ich bei 16,5kg.
der aufbau war fÃ¼r mich die richtige kombination aus leichten teilen und haltbarkeit ohne maÃlos viel geld zu verschleudern...







Sunday
Fox RC4

Boxxer SoloAir/Bos Kartusche

x.9 Short Cage
x.0 Trigger
Descendant 165x83
e.13 36t
Dura Ace 12-23
Sram PC991
Formula The One

Carbon e.13 Eigenbau

Funn Fatboy
Lizard Skins
twenty6 f
Thomson Elite
SLR TT
twenty6 PreRunner

bor Naben
DT Competition
721 (bald Flow â mÃ¼ssen nur noch umgespeicht werden)
MÃ¤ntel von Intense oder Maxxis, AV13, Schwalbe Felgenband


----------



## Snap4x (22. Oktober 2012)

Hey, Danke schonmal für oben!

Kann ich eigtl. die Sixpack Achse  verbauen im Sunday?

Und welches Sunday habe ich überhaupt?

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/622094_373955022682674_393884949_o.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (22. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Hey, Danke schonmal für oben!
> 
> Kann ich eigtl. die Sixpack Achse  verbauen im Sunday?
> 
> ...




ist nen Large von 05 oder 06 (noch der alte dw-link samt aufhängung und die alten wippen)

ne originalachse kriegste auch von mir  die sixpack passt nicht!
(siehe bikemarkt)


----------



## Snap4x (22. Oktober 2012)

Hab doch oben leicht geschrieben 
Ist ja ne Stahlachse die ich da habe! Will ne Alu 

Passt diese also? Im 6point habe ich auch eine von Sixpack, nur habe ich jetzt eher ne Maxle Hinterbau. Also Gewinde im Rahmen, deswegen wollte ich fragen. 

Der DW-Link schein schon bearbeitet zu sein, immerhin fuhr er mit einen Vivid. Passen also alle Dämpfer rein? Will nen Roco oder ISX verbauen.


----------



## Marder (22. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Hab doch oben leicht geschrieben
> Ist ja ne Stahlachse die ich da habe! Will ne Alu
> 
> Passt diese also? Im 6point habe ich auch eine von Sixpack, nur habe ich jetzt eher ne Maxle Hinterbau. Also Gewinde im Rahmen, deswegen wollte ich fragen.
> ...




sieht für micht nicht so aus, als ob die sixpack passt... von ner stahlachse habe ich auch noch nichts beim sunday gehört (meine sind alu).

mit roco und ixs hab ich noch keine erfahrungen


----------



## gabs (22. Oktober 2012)

such doch ein leichtesdeiner wahl aus und leg einfach die rahmendifferenz druaf... 

wenn ich sage: 15kg, dann ist das eigentlich für die fisch. nicht der aufbau, sondern die antwort


----------



## Snap4x (31. Oktober 2012)

Sagt ma, gibt es bei den Lagereinbau beim Sunday was zu beachten, also jetzt speziell der Rahmen spacer oder sowas.

Und suche Ne Feder für 70 kg... also 250er oder 300er


----------



## Marder (31. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Sagt ma, gibt es bei den Lagereinbau beim Sunday was zu beachten, also jetzt speziell der Rahmen spacer oder sowas.
> 
> Und suche Ne Feder für 70 kg... also 250er oder 300er




ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob dein 05/06er rahmen auch schon unten die endurolager mit breiterer innerer lagerschale braucht...
da soll mal lieber jemand anders was zu sagen, der den rahmen selber hat


----------



## Snap4x (31. Oktober 2012)

Hey, danke schonmal für die Antwort.
Übern Tretlager hinter den Lager war ein eingeklebter Ring/Spacer. Ist der wichtig das der da ist? Ob der Überhaupt da sein muss. Weil einer war komplett in seine Bestandsteile aufgelöst


----------



## Marder (31. Oktober 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Hey, danke schonmal für die Antwort.
> Übern Tretlager hinter den Lager war ein eingeklebter Ring/Spacer. Ist der wichtig das der da ist? Ob der Überhaupt da sein muss. Weil einer war komplett in seine Bestandsteile aufgelöst




dann brauchst du auch entweder die spacer oder du nimmst einfach die enduro lager. die kriegst du bei toxaholics für 100euro, bei mir im bikemarkt oder aus dem ausland.


----------



## Snap4x (1. November 2012)

Oder normale Lager mit der entsprechenden Größe^^ die auch Endurolager heißen^^
Gibt es in verschiedenen breiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (1. November 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Oder normale Lager mit der entsprechenden Größe^^ die auch Endurolager heißen^^
> Gibt es in verschiedenen breiten...



NEIN - bei den endurolagern steht die innere lagerschale auf der einen seite raus... entweder normale din lager und spacer anfertigen oder die enduro lager kaufen!


----------



## blabla (2. November 2012)

Hat noch jemand Buchsen für ein 7Point über? Brauch welche mit 12,7mm Außendurchmesser und ich weiß nicht, 6 oder 8 innen. Natürlich in 30mm breite.


----------



## Da Goasse (17. November 2012)

Hey Jungs, hat einer von euch vielleicht die Schriftzüge vom sunday als vektordatei?


----------



## Snap4x (17. November 2012)

ich will auch!


----------



## MukkiMan (18. November 2012)

würde ich wohl auch nehmen


----------



## Snap4x (18. November 2012)

Falls das reicht:
http://www.dnfive.co.uk/Ironhorse-Decal/37.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (18. November 2012)

Leider nicht, aber danke...

brauch die Aufkleber auf einer speziellen Folie die kein Onlineshop hat... 
aus dem Grund brauch ich die Schriften als Vektor...


----------



## san_andreas (19. November 2012)

Passen die vielleicht ?

http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/frame-decals/products/custom-ironhorse-sunday-decal-kit


----------



## Da Goasse (19. November 2012)

brauch die vektordateien, weil ich die Aufkleber aus hitzebeständiger Folie machen muss damit Sie unter einer klaren Pulverschicht nicht kaputt gehen...


----------



## marvin3006 (22. November 2012)

Hey Leute,

hab da mal ne Frage...
Ich hab schon seit lÃ¤ngerer Zeit geplant meinen Sunday Rahmen einen neuen Anstrich zu verpassen. Habe mich jetzt dazu entscheiden es ohne Lack zu fahren, also in "raw". habe alles auseinander gebaut bis auf die lager...die sind noch drinnen. dann hab ich mal bei nem lackierer um die ecke angerufen und der meinte, da die das dort mit abbeizen machen sieht der rahmen danach mist aus und die mÃ¼ssten den neu lackieren und das wÃ¼rde so um die 250-400â¬ kosten.... und selber machen sei sehr gefÃ¤hrlich und kompliziert. 
also meine frage ist, kann man den rahmen nicht glasperlstrahlen lassen um den gewÃ¼nschten matten effekt zu bekommen oder geht das auch selber zu machen?
wÃ¤re richtig geil wenn jemand damit erfahrung hat und mir ne anleitung schicken kÃ¶nnte!

schonmal im vorwege Danke!


----------



## rallleb (22. November 2012)

http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichten.de/Entlacken:::12.html

Ergebnis siehst Du in meinem Album,
hat ca 30 gekostet und war innerhalb 1 Woche wieder zurück
Gruß Ralf


----------



## marvin3006 (22. November 2012)

Ja genau so will ich es! Sieht echt geil aus.
Hast du das da hin geschickt?
Weil das ja nicht gerade um die Ecke ist...
Und wie hast du die Lager entfernen lassen? Ich hab da nicht so die Werkzeuge für.

Danke!


----------



## Mürre (23. November 2012)

Lager habe ich mittels Gewindestange und verschiedene AufsÃ¤tze rausgeschlagen. Muss man etwas improvisieren. Steuersatz muss auch raus, falls nicht schon draussen.
Habe fÃ¼r strahlen und pulvern um die 95â¬ gezahlt. 250â¬-400â¬ ist etwas heftig!!


----------



## Snap4x (23. November 2012)

Es wird...
es ist in wirklichkeit nicht ganz so krass hell. Sondern eher dunkler


----------



## Rush9k (9. Dezember 2012)

kann mir einer sagen welche dämpferbuchsen maße ich für den dhx 5.0 fürs sunday brauche??

LG


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Dezember 2012)

sollte 30x10 buchsen sein  also 2 mal 30x10..nehm gleich welche von huber bushings !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (18. Dezember 2012)

und auch hier nochmal: hat jemand von euch zufällig noch nen buchsensatz für nen bos dämpfer für sunday übrig?


----------



## DHK (20. Dezember 2012)

Falls wer von euch sich ein neues Sunday zulegen will, ich hab zurzeit eins im Bikemarkt zum verkauf


----------



## SundayR1D3R (3. Januar 2013)

hab mal nen paar IH kataloge gefunden, ganz intressant:
 2004 http://www.who-sells-it.com/images/catalogs/3338/pdf_16500.pdf
 2005 http://www.who-sells-it.com/images/catalogs/3338/pdf_16501.pdf
 2006 http://www.who-sells-it.com/images/catalogs/3338/pdf_16502.pdf
 2007 http://www.who-sells-it.com/images/catalogs/3338/pdf_16503.pdf
 2008 http://www.who-sells-it.com/images/catalogs/3338/pdf_16504.pdf
bloß für die 2009er gab es wohl keinen mehr.


----------



## Gullevich (7. Januar 2013)

Servus Leute,
Hat schon mal jemand versucht einen RS Vivid Air in ein Sunday zu verbauen?
Rahmen ist ein 08er Factory.
Würd mich über infos freuen,
Danke schon mal.


----------



## gabs (7. Januar 2013)

dürfte um eine haaresbreite nicht funktionieren. genausowenig mit einem ccdb air (leider)

eine möglichkeit wäre evtl einen dhx air von avalanche tunen zu lassen.

craig hat mir allerdings gemailt, dass dies keine prima kombination wäre....

manitou dürften von der breite her passen.


----------



## Snap4x (7. Januar 2013)

Gibt es allgemein Dämpfer die nicht zum DW-Link passen?
Also rein vom Federverhalten her...


----------



## MukkiMan (8. Januar 2013)

Bei Pinkbike hat einer einen Vivid Air verbaut. Der hat allerdings an seinem Hauptrahmen feilen müssen! Ein Evolver von Manitou geht ohne Probleme wenn man am DW Link die Streben raus macht. 
Ist der DB Air auch so breit wie der Vivid?


----------



## blabla (8. Januar 2013)

Der DB Ir ist sogar glaube ich etwas breiter als der Vivid. Ich fahre den Roco Air und der passt ohne zu feilen..


----------



## gabs (8. Januar 2013)

wie fühlt sich der roco im sunday an? 
hatte den im pudel und war sehr unzufrieden. einsacken und keine spürbare druckstufe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blabla (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn man das Bike anhebt und fallen lässt merkt man schon deutlich einen Unterschied zu Stahlfederdämpfern. Aber beim fahren fällt das Ansprechverhalten nicht anders auf als bei anderen Coil Dämpfern, vielleicht bin ich auch zuviel mit fahren beschäftigt das ich es nicht merke  Fahre den Dämpfer etwas straffer und mit hoher progression, ich denke wenn man ihn mit 35-40% SAG fährt würde er zu oft durch schagen. Vielleicht muss er auch auf den Rahmen abgestimmt werden, mal sehen.. Bin bisher aber zufrieden.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2013)

gabs schrieb:


> wie fühlt sich der roco im sunday an?
> hatte den im pudel und war sehr unzufrieden. einsacken und keine spürbare druckstufe....



Gib ihn "Jeronimo" und der Dämpfer rockt !


----------



## gabs (9. Januar 2013)

ich hab zum 2. mal kein sunday mehr. bin aber wieder am gedanken mir eines zu kaufen. geht gut ab, bloß die dämpfereinschränkungen, recht steiler lenkwinkel, kabelführung und spiel im hinterbau sind nicht zu vergessende minuspunkte (in meinen augen)

mal schauen... günstig wäre er ja, gefallen tut er mir auch und fährt sich gut


----------



## MukkiMan (9. Januar 2013)

dämpfer passen schon einige rein... mit bisschen feilen am dw link, Lenkwinkel kann man ja einen minus 2 steuersatz verbauen... und Spiel im Hinterbau ist halt immer so eine sache wo man aufpassen muss und die Lager im Auge behalten muss  Kabelführung finde ich eigentlich sehr gut bei dem Rahmen?!


----------



## gabs (9. Januar 2013)

eben, alles kompromisse   ich hab ja auch einen funktionierenden angleset, bloß wär mir ein normaler ganz klar lieber. demontiert man die bremse, muss der dämpfer raus (wo hinuntwieder die untere befestigung sich net lösen will...)

kabelführung am M6 fand ich einen traum. da musste man bloß die obere gabelbrücke los machen, sonst nur dranlegen und mit kabelbinder festziehen.


----------



## Boeserwolf (9. Januar 2013)

wenn mans richtig macht bekommt man beim hinterbau auch kein spiel rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (9. Januar 2013)

ich hab auch kein spiel rein bekommen, aber ich bin sie auch nicht so lange gefahren, dass das in dieser zeit möglich gewesen wäre


----------



## AddiP (10. Januar 2013)

Wie macht man es denn richtig?
Würde mich als angehenden Sunday Fahrer brennend interessieren.


----------



## Boeserwolf (10. Januar 2013)

ich versuchs mal einigermasen verständlich zu erklären 

beim unteren link muss man die hinteren lager, gegen normale lager tauschen, dann enststeht aber eine kleine lücke zwischen lager und hinterbau, da die enduro lager so einen kleinen überstand haben.

für diese kleine lücke muss man sich für links und rechts jeweils einen kleinen spacer drehen.

der spacer muss aus stahl sein, natürlcih genau so dick wie der überstand der am enduro lager übersteht, und einen möglichst großen drurchmesser haben so dass er gerade noch in die vertiefung des hinterbaus passt.

wenn der spacer aus alu gedreht wird, bekommt es wahrscheinlich wieder spiel.

erklärung: das lager ist aus stahl, der link aus alu, dadurch dass der innenring des lagers eine sehr kleine fläche hat, ist die flächenpressung an der stelle zu groß, dadurch bohrt sich der lagerring in das weichere alu. dadurch dass der spacer aus stahl ist bohrt sich das lager nicht in den spacer, deshalb muss man den spacer auch möglichst groß machen damit der stahlspacer eine möglichst große auflagefläche auf dem link hat.


----------



## Marder (10. Januar 2013)

ich hab enduro lager mit nem neuen dw-link verbaut und die achse mit loctite im link festgeklebt

hält jetzt auch 3 jahre ohne spiel und ich musste nichts bauen 

... am nagelneuen rahmen ab werk war nach 4monaten fahren schon leichtes spiel zu merken


----------



## Boeserwolf (10. Januar 2013)

einkleben hat bei mir nicht gehalten und so spacer sind wohl billiger als ein neuer dw-link


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Januar 2013)

ich habe aktuell genau das problem.. die hinteren lager am dw link haben mächtig spiel hab aber schon 2 neue enduro seals zuahuse.. was nun tun  einkleben ? wirklich..


----------



## MarcoW. (10. Januar 2013)

Wenn hier grade das Thema Lager aufm Tisch liegt ;-)
Kann mir jemand sagen was für Lagergrößen (gibt's das Wort überhaupt?) ich für ein 2005er SevenPoint brauch? 
Auf den verbauten Lagern find ich nix und Google hilft auch nicht wirklich weiter!

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Snap4x (10. Januar 2013)

Ausmessen mit nen Messschieber?


----------



## MarcoW. (11. Januar 2013)

Hat sich erledigt, doch noch was gefunden !!

Falls noch jemand Interesse an den Größen hat, hier die Info von Pinkbike:

Earlier 7POINTs use:

2X 6902 2RS MAX (lower main pivot)
2X 6000 2RS MAX (upper rocker frame pivot)
4X 608 2RS MAX (chainstay and seatstay pivots)

Later 7POINTs and all 6POINTS use

4X 6902 2RS MAX-E (lower main pivot and chainstay pivot)
2X 6000 2RS MAX-E (upper rocker frame pivot)
2X 608 2RS MAX-E (seatstay pivots)

The E stands for Extended inner race, these were custom bearings that I sourced from Enduro. You can still buy them directly from Enduro as a kit I believe. Stock non extended bearings will work fine on the later frames but you will need a 3mm wide spacer to go between the bearing and frame/link if you don't' have the extended race bearing available.

It makes me happy to see so many IH's still alive and getting abused. That 7POINT is one of my favorite bikes of all time.

hope this helps,

Dave 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Januar 2013)

könnte mir jemand sagen wie und was ich einkleben sollte beim sunday das die hinteren lager nicht so schnell spiel bekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (11. Januar 2013)

Tribal84 schrieb:


> könnte mir jemand sagen wie und was ich einkleben sollte beim sunday das die hinteren lager nicht so schnell spiel bekommen ?



die lager bekommen kein spiel - es ist die hintere achse, die sich im dw-link dreht und dann die lager garnicht mehr gedreht werden.

um dies zu verhindern, muss man die achse mit loctite (ich habe sogar extra das für wellen verwendet) in den dw-link kleben, sodass die drehbewegung wirklich nur über die lager geht


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Januar 2013)

ok werde ich mir dann genau anschauen die stelle.. danke für den tipp!!


----------



## Snap4x (15. Januar 2013)

Die Dämpferbuchsen sind doch jeweils 30 mm breit, oder?
Ein freundliches Forums-Mitglied hat mir welche zugeschickt, leider passten diese nicht 
Mussten runter gedreht auf ca. 23 und 24 mm.
Könnt ihr daraus das Bj. ermitteln?


----------



## Marder (15. Januar 2013)

Marder schrieb:


> ist nen Large von 05 oder 06 (noch der alte dw-link samt aufhängung und die alten wippen)




hab ich dir doch schon geschrieben!


----------



## Snap4x (15. Januar 2013)

Ist das gut oder schlecht?
Gibt es wesentliche (bemerkbare) Unterschiede, außer aussehen?


----------



## Marder (15. Januar 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ist das gut oder schlecht?
> Gibt es wesentliche (bemerkbare) Unterschiede, außer aussehen?



der alte dw-link hat auch vorne schneller spiel bekommen


----------



## Snap4x (15. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie wollte ich sowas in der Richtung nicht hören...


----------



## AddiP (15. Januar 2013)

Servus,
Ich bin neu hier und fang auch gleich an zu nerven 
Hat einer von euch schon mal versucht, die Bohrung in der Wippe oberhalb der Verschraubung für den Hinterbau mit Gewinden zu versehen um den Hinterbau daran zu befestigen!?
sollte den Lenkwikel ja auch ein gutes Stück abflachen.






Ich hab heute beschlossen mir eine Wippe zu machen!
Eigenes Design und die Aufnahme verschieben um den Lenkwinkel noch ein wenig flacher zu machen.
Gruß


----------



## Börnd (15. Januar 2013)

nimm doch einfach nen angleset. wenn du die wippe modifizierst änderst du ja auch die kinematik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (16. Januar 2013)

Gebe ich Börnd recht. Angle Set rein und alles wird gut


----------



## gabs (16. Januar 2013)

die angeschweißte verbindungsstrebe am hinterbau (nähe reifen) stöße dann sicher am sitzrohr an, zudem sicher schlechtere kinematik und dann eindeutig zu tiefes tretlager.


----------



## AddiP (16. Januar 2013)

Ein Angleset ist bereits verbaut und der aktuelle Lenkwinkel sollte 64Grad betragen.
Eigentlich voll in Ordnung. Allerdings ist die Möglichkeit eine neue Wippe zu konstruieren und herzustellen gegeben.
Ich würde die Aufnahme um maximal 2-3 mm verschieben, da wird die strebe im Hinterbau wohl noch kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Januar 2013)

Wozu der Aufwand??? Tretlager ist schon derb tief, und wenn der Lenkwinkel dir zu steil ist ändere ihn am Steuersatz, Rest ist Unsinn


----------



## AddiP (16. Januar 2013)

Der Lenkwinkel ist mir nicht zu steil...ich hatte dieser Überlegung nur als
Ich mir das Rad bei dem scheiß Wetter mal genauer angeguckt habe.
Die original wippe bleibt ja erhalten....der Aufwand ist recht gering...hab irgendwie Lust mal sowas zu machen!


----------



## xMARTINx (16. Januar 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was du damit erreichen willst Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AddiP (17. Januar 2013)

Also...
Momentan liegt mein Lenkwinkel bei 64 Grad.
Wenn ich den Aufnahme Punkt um 2mm verschiebe bekomme ich ein Lenkwinkel von 63.55°.
Ich finde es einfach mal interessant sich so ein Teil selber zu konstruieren und dann herzustellen.
Die original Wippe bleibt ja erhalten...wurde lediglich kurz ausgebaut um sie zu vermessen!
Ist einfach nur ein kleines Experiment meiner Seits.


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Januar 2013)

Aber das Tretlager kommt auch tiefer oder? Das würde beim sunday absolut keinen Sinn machen, zumal die Anlenkung sich auch ändert...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Januar 2013)

wir haben Winter probiere es aus und Berichte deine Erfahrung hier


----------



## Snap4x (17. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie bin ich zu doof, oder so. Aber mein Sonntag schluckt alles, will dafür nicht springen... 250er Feder bei 70 kg fahrfertig


----------



## Da Goasse (17. Januar 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich zu doof, oder so. Aber mein Sonntag schluckt alles, will dafür nicht springen... 250er Feder bei 70 kg fahrfertig



400er Feder bei 65kg und DHX 5.0 ...  und meins springt und schluckt alles...


----------



## AddiP (17. Januar 2013)

> wir haben Winter probiere es aus und Berichte deine Erfahrung hier


So ist es...ich will es einfach mal probieren


----------



## Marder (17. Januar 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich zu doof, oder so. Aber mein Sonntag schluckt alles, will dafür nicht springen... 250er Feder bei 70 kg fahrfertig



250er feder müsste passen, vielleicht passt die dämferbeshimmung nicht zum rahmen...


----------



## Snap4x (17. Januar 2013)

Bunny Hop ist vlt. gerade mal 20 cm hoch... wenn überhaupt. Bei anderen schaffe ich das doppelte locker.
Es ist nicht wirklich aktiv, sondern schluckt eben... obwohl die Gabel relativ hart/weich ist...


----------



## Dirtbikerider. (21. Januar 2013)

Kann gelöscht werden!!!


----------



## Stoegl (21. Januar 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Bunny Hop ist vlt. gerade mal 20 cm hoch... wenn überhaupt. Bei anderen schaffe ich das doppelte locker.
> Es ist nicht wirklich aktiv, sondern schluckt eben... obwohl die Gabel relativ hart/weich ist...


Das Problem hatte ich auch am Anfang. Lag bei mir am (für mich) unterdämpften DHX5.0. Der ist mir auch regelmäßig beim Anlieger fahren durchgeschlagen. Bin dann auf nen Vivid umgestiegen, seitdem ist das Problem gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte nen Dhx 5.0 von motopitkant, absolut Hammer, Federweg komplett genutzt und trotzdem nicht durchgeschlagen, bei größeren Absätzen schön im Federweg gelandet und auf steinfeldern wie ein Brett...


----------



## Tribal84 (21. Januar 2013)

hey, hab hier nen roco wc der nen shimtuning fürs sunday wc bekommen hat, würde den gegen nen dhx 5.0 tauschen.. den kann ich dann wenigstens selbst servicen


----------



## MukkiMan (22. Januar 2013)

Ein Roco kann man doch auch alleine Servicen xD


----------



## Tribal84 (23. Januar 2013)

irgendwie trau ich mich an den nicht ran


----------



## MukkiMan (24. Januar 2013)

kannste ruhig ;-) ist kein Hexenwerk drin in dem ding


----------



## AddiP (26. Januar 2013)

So, Entwurf für die neue Wippe ist fertig.
Lenkwinkel wird 62,8 ° bzw. 61,8 ° mit Angleset betragen.
Nächste woche wird sie dann gefräst.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Januar 2013)

Sieht aus wie am pivot


----------



## AddiP (26. Januar 2013)

Ja, die Wippe vom Pivot hat auch als Vorlage gedient...finde, dass es keine schönere gibt.
Außerdem sollte sie auch einfach zu fräsen sein.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Januar 2013)

ändert sich auch was am FW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AddiP (26. Januar 2013)

Der Federweg bleibt gleich....das einzige, was problematisch werden könnte ist das eingeschweißte Blech am Hinterbau.
Aber das wird sich dann im eingebauten Zustand zeigen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Januar 2013)

Tretlager wird dann aber auch tiefer was eh schon recht ti ef ist/war 
bin auf den ersten Fahrbericht gespannt


----------



## DHK (26. Januar 2013)

was mich stören würde an der Sache ist dass man dann ein neues schaltwerk, neue Bremse, neue Kurbel, usw. alles in gespiegelter Ausführung braucht


----------



## AddiP (26. Januar 2013)

Ja,das stimmt wohl.Aber ich denke,dass ein paar mm beim Tretlager sich nicht so bemerkbar machen.
Aber das zeigt sich ja alles beim fahren!

Kein Sorge...das Bild ist nur gespiegelt


----------



## xMARTINx (26. Januar 2013)

Na ja manchmal reichen 3 oder 5 mm die den Unterschied machen...


----------



## AddiP (26. Januar 2013)

Soviel sind es aber nicht,glaube ich...muss ich morgen nochmal genau nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. Januar 2013)

wenn du ohne Angleset auf 62,8° LW kommst, dann kommt das Tretlager mehr wie 3-5 mm runter oder ?


----------



## AddiP (27. Januar 2013)

Also, ich habe es grad nochmal nachgeguckt.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre kommt das Tretlager nur knapp ein mm tiefer.


----------



## gabs (27. Januar 2013)

wie stellst du dir das vor?

denk dir das vordere rahmendreieck in einem fixen 65° winkel zur gabel, jetzt legst die gabel auf deine 63,8° und schaust wo das tretlager hingewandert ist 

EDIT:





ich habs mal brutal auf die schnelle hingekleckst. habe eine einbaulänge von 570mm und lenkwinkel von 65° angenommen. und hinterachse auf horizontaler höhe der vorderen achse gelegt. 
linie mit dem tretlager in einenm bestimmten abstand zum steuerrohr und winkel zur gabel.....

dann die anfänglich fixierten 65° lenkwinkel auf 63,8° gesenkt. es kommen 33mm rauß. 

es ist NICHT genau was ich da gemacht habe, aber sollte sehrwohl verdeutlichen dass 1.2° lenkwinkel nicht mit <10mm tretlagervertiefung möglich sind


----------



## AddiP (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habs ja am pc mit einem Namenhaften CAD Programm gemacht.
An sich hast du ja Recht.


----------



## gabs (27. Januar 2013)

warum fräst du eigentlich nicht den unteren link nach?

dann hättest 3 fliegen auf einem schlag.

mehr passende dämpfer, riskiertst früher oder später kein hinterbauspiel und hast deine geo veränderung. zudem sollte das eingeschweißte zwischenstück nicht so nahe zum sattelrohr kommen 

UND bloß ein frästeil


----------



## AddiP (27. Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Link ist auch eine gute Idee....kommt evtl noch..hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm.
Aber dann würde der Radstand auch wieder länger werden.
Ich lade nachher mal ein Bild von meinem Model hoch...aber nun ruft die Dame


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. Januar 2013)

Radstand wird aufjedenfall länger 
und das Tretlager kommt dem vom gabs beschriebenen ganz nahe


----------



## Irvine78 (27. Januar 2013)

das ändern der oberen wippe hat doch eigentlich nur den effekt, dass das bike quasi schon bisserl im sag ist, ohne federweg verbraucht zu haben, an den tatsächlichen geodaten ändert sich ja nix (ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich meine).

ich kann doch dann einfach auch den dämpferbody 2-3 mm abdrehen/kürzen. hab somit n kürzeren dämpfer und den selben effekt mit bedeutend weniger auffwand erzielt.

ich würd das ih aber erstmal so testen wie du es bekommen hast, das läuft ;-)


----------



## Snap4x (27. Januar 2013)

Was ist mit Exzentrische Buchsen?


----------



## gabs (27. Januar 2013)

ich weiß nicht wieviele hier im forum fähig wären, einen dämpfer zu kürzen =)

zudem sollteman bei einer "geometrieveränderung" die geometrie und nichts anderes verändern. 

mit einer neuen wippe oder gar einer dämpferkürzung verändert man die geometrie nicht so gezielt wie zb mit einem angleset. man verändert sogar die kennlinien des hinterbaus. mit einer dämpferkürzung würde man den federweg beschränken.

p.s. ich hatte auch einmal vor einen link zu fräsen. den unteren, weil mir das tretlager zu tief war.
    @AddiP: ich würd an deiner stelle ein angleset verbauen 

EDIT: exzentrische dämpferbuchsen geht nicht. Die bolzen auf denen die dämpferbuchsen laufen (besonders im unteren link), haben auch noch andere aufgaben als den dämpfer zu halten. konstruktiv unmöglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (27. Januar 2013)

das ih hat doch 10er bohrungen. ich dachte exzentrische buchsen gibt es nur für 8er? wobei der rahmen oben ne geänderte buchsenaufnahme für 22,2 x 8 buchsen hat.

wenn das mit den exzenter buchsen geht, wärs natürlich die einfachste möglichkeit zu testen wie sich das aufs fahrverhalten auswirkt.


----------



## Irvine78 (27. Januar 2013)

@ gabs

normalerweise kann man die herkömmlichen 241er dämpfer um ca. 5 mm kürzen ohne die kolbenstange anpassen zu müssen - somit keine federwegseinbußen.


----------



## Snap4x (27. Januar 2013)

Hat 8er Löcher 
Funkt das garnicht? Oder nur oben nur?
Ja, unten ist der DW-Link... aber kp ob das nicht auch gehen würde


----------



## gabs (27. Januar 2013)

oben war (ich hab kein sunday mehr) ich sehr zufrieden mit dem bolzen. wahrscheinlich wäre es oben sogar möglich, jedoch wäre es meiner ansicht nach kontraproduktiv. das tretlager ist eh schon an der unteren grenze. 
  @irvine: ok nice, wusste ich gar nicht 

trotzdem geht es am sunday nicht, da bei normalen max "einfederung" das schweißteil das sattelstützrohr berührt. 

zudem veränderst damit die kennlinie (zwischen übersetzungsverhältniss hinterbau-dämpfer), welche somit dem ende hin wohl noch degressiver (als ohnehin schon der fall) würde. 


zusammenfassung:

wenn man das sunday von der geometrie "up to date" haben möchte, dann macht es einzig und allein (meiner meinung nach) sinn ein angleset zu montieren. 
tretlagerhöhe passt, soll aber nicht tiefer sein.


----------



## Irvine78 (27. Januar 2013)

stimmt, das schweißteil im hinterbau dürfte dann anschlagen. 
das mit der degressiven kennlinie muss dann wohl auch in kauf genommen werden. 
angleset reicht. ich fands mit 64° eh optimal, es läuft etwas ruhiger und der verspielte charakter vom ironhorse blieb erhalten. wenns racelastiger werden soll, kann man ja noch auf -2° also dann 63° wechseln.
 @gabs: zumindest ging es bei den früheren dämpfern (einfacher aufbau wie fox van, rocco, 5th) ohne probleme. bei den neuen weiß ichs nicht genau, mittlerweile passen die rahmen ja ;-)


----------



## AddiP (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das Rad ja von Irvine, an dieser Stelle nochmal danke für das schöne Radel 
und ein Angleset ist bereits verbaut.
Ich denke,dass sich die 64° auch super fahren lassen...testen ging bei dem scheiß Wetter und aus zeittechnischen Gründen leider noch nicht.
Und deshalb ist mir bei ein, zwei Bierchen und Fahrrad angucken mit einem Freund die Idee gekommen.

War jetzt nicht so viel Aufwand das ganze...und wenn es nicht klappt wie geplant, dann hab ich schöne Deko fürs Wohnzimmer


----------



## Snap4x (27. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand ne 300er Feder da?
Würde auch gegen ne 250er tauschen


----------



## AddiP (28. Januar 2013)

An dieser Stelle möchte Ich mich für die gestiftete Verwirrung entschuldigen!
Mir ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen.
Die neue Wippe wird den Lenkwinkel lediglich um 0,49° abflachen....also alles nicht so radikal wie vermutet!
In erster Linie geht es mir eh um den Spaß daran...und der bleibt der gleiche


----------



## gabs (28. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (28. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand die Maße für das alten Sunday parat mit den Buchsen?
Sind doch 23 x 8 mm und 24 x 8 mm oder?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (28. Januar 2013)

AddiP schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte Ich mich für die gestiftete Verwirrung entschuldigen!
> Mir ist ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen.
> Die neue Wippe wird den Lenkwinkel lediglich um 0,49° abflachen....also alles nicht so radikal wie vermutet!
> In erster Linie geht es mir eh um den Spaß daran...und der bleibt der gleiche



als ich mir das CAD Bild ansah dachte ich auch erstmal das es kein großer unterschied geben darf wie zur Originalen Wippe sieht man(n) ja ganz gut eigentlich 
und den Spaß daran wollen wir dir NICHT verderben 
viel Spaß schonmal


----------



## Irvine78 (30. Januar 2013)

du meinst die 2006er sundays, da hätt ich fast gesagt, dass meins 22,2 x 8 buchsen hatte. bin mir aber auch nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Snap4x (30. Januar 2013)

Ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Komme einfach mit den Roco nicht zurecht im Rahmen. Außerdem schlägt er (seh ich jetzt auf den Foto erst, mit den Einstellknopf) gegen den Rahmen (weisser Punkt).
Die Wippe wurde schon bearbeitet.
Welche Dämpfer passen denn da rein?


----------



## Marder (30. Januar 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kleines Problem.
> Komme einfach mit den Roco nicht zurecht im Rahmen. Außerdem schlägt er (seh ich jetzt auf den Foto erst, mit den Einstellknopf) gegen den Rahmen (weisser Punkt).
> Die Wippe wurde schon bearbeitet.
> Welche Dämpfer passen denn da rein?




anderen steg raus und rc4 oder vivid rein


----------



## AddiP (1. Februar 2013)

Rohmaterial und Lager für die neue Wippe










Programm ist auch Fertig.
Es geht voran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Februar 2013)

mach hinne


----------



## AddiP (2. Februar 2013)

Ja! 
Nächste Woche sollte klappen...die fräse muss mal frei sein


----------



## Snap4x (9. Februar 2013)

Hey,
bekomme ja hoffentlich bald mal meine Decals.
Hba mir überlegt die Standart Decals nicht standartmäßig aufzukleben.
Wollte vlt. versetzt oder leicht verdreht drauf machen.
Hat jemand sowas gemacht oder gesehen?
Schaut das gut aus?


----------



## Tribal84 (13. Februar 2013)

hat jemand zufällig mal die Reach werte des Sunday Rahmens ?
M und L wären super ..


----------



## AddiP (20. Februar 2013)

So...endlich sind die Wippen fertig!
Heute mal kurz eingebaut und optisch schonmal für gut befunden 
Werden noch Sand gestrahlt und dann muss ich mir noch Buchsen drehen.










Bolzen muss natürlich auch ein neuer her.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Februar 2013)

wow sieht gut aus
kannst mal ein Bild von der Seite hochladen wo man(n) sehen kann wie sich das auf LW wirkt ?
danke im voraus


----------



## AddiP (20. Februar 2013)

gesagt...getan 






Theorie sagt etwa 63,5°


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Februar 2013)

Danke 
sieht schon recht flacher aus und 63,5° ist doch Top


----------



## Monster666 (20. Februar 2013)

@_AddiP_: Tolle Idee und gut umgesetzt jedoch gefallen mir die eckigen von IH besser (rein optisch vom Gesamtkonzept IH) ist halt  geschmackssache 

aber ist das dein ernst? :



AddiP schrieb:


> ...Werden noch Sand gestrahlt.....


----------



## AddiP (20. Februar 2013)

Danke, ich persönlich fand die original Wippe auch schön, aber generell fand ich die beiden unterschiedlichen Radien von Wippe und Druckstrebe nicht so gelungen.
Das war eigentlich der Auslöser der Idee.
Sandstrahlen war eine Idee,aber ich denke ich lasse sie eloxieren oder sie bleibt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (20. Februar 2013)

Lass sie so, wäre sonst unnötiger Aufwand.... und wenn du sie strahlen willst, lass sie Glasperlstrahlen.


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Februar 2013)

Sieht gar nicht so verkehrt aus


----------



## AddiP (20. Februar 2013)

Danke.
Bevor sie nicht getestet wurde bleibt sie eh so.
Wie gesagt,fehlen noch passende Buchsen und ein Bolzen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Februar 2013)

mach hinne und Berichte hier 
bin schon sehr gespannt drauf


----------



## AddiP (21. Februar 2013)

Was soll ich denn berichten!?
Selbst wenn der Hinterbau jetzt ein ticken progressiver ist oder oder oder....ich glaube nicht,das ich das bemerken würde 
Bin ja froh einen Unterschied zum 2008er sx trail bemerkt zu haben 
Aber wenn doch ,dann berichte ich


----------



## Monster666 (25. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute, brauch mal eure Hilfe...

Hab meinen Sunday Rahmen am Samstag bekommen, nun weiss ich aber nicht genau welche Grösse der hat... kann mal bitte jemand der eins in Grösse M hat die "Oberrohrlänge" messen? (ich hab ca. 515mm gemessen)





Edit: zur Aufklärung: laut des Käufers sollte der Rahmen Grösse M sein, kommt mir jedoch sehr kompakt vor, deshalb die Frage ...


----------



## Marder (25. Februar 2013)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, brauch mal eure Hilfe...
> 
> Hab meinen Sunday Rahmen am Samstag bekommen, nun weiss ich aber nicht genau welche Grösse der hat... kann mal bitte jemand der eins in Grösse M hat die "Oberrohrlänge" messen? (ich hab ca. 515mm gemessen)
> 
> Edit: zur Aufklärung: laut des Käufers sollte der Rahmen Grösse M sein, kommt mir jedoch sehr kompakt vor, deshalb die Frage ...




mein M hat 54cm


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Februar 2013)

nach dem Maß müsste es ein S Rahmen sein !


----------



## Monster666 (25. Februar 2013)

Danke euch...
bei 182cm Körpergrösse sollte ein L auch passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (25. Februar 2013)

edit: hab mich um ein paar seiten vertan


----------



## HC-Maxi (25. Februar 2013)

ich fahr mit 183 nen M und war noch nie zufriedener...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Februar 2013)

L wäre eigentlich ideal hängt aber von deinen Vorlieben ab der eine mag M der andere wieder ru, L


----------



## HC-Maxi (25. Februar 2013)

exactly! ...drum hab ich auch keine Empfehlung abgegeben 
v.a. sind die Sundays eh recht kurz...


----------



## Marder (25. Februar 2013)

ich bin 3 jahre mit 1,84m nen m gefahren und die letzte saison nen L und fühlt mich nach 2-3fahrten viel wohler auf dem größeren...
als ich dann nochmal auf dem m von meiner freundin saß, fühlte ich mich viel zu gedrungen

aber am besten einfach mal probe fahren  geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich


----------



## MukkiMan (28. Februar 2013)

Ist wirklich der eigene Geschmack. Ich hatte 2-3 Monate ein M und der ging wie Hölle auf den Hometrails! Als ich dann allerdings damit in Winterberg war und richtig Gas gemacht habe wurde er mir doch zu nervös, und habe mir dann deswegen einen in L gesucht und ich muss sagen der fährt sich mit meinen 185 doch um einiges schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (2. März 2013)

Endlich konnte ich auch mal bei Sonnenschein ein paar Bilder von meinem Rad machen!!


----------



## Kaesebroetchen (2. März 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich auch mal bei Sonnenschein ein paar Bilder von meinem Rad machen!!




Wirklich gut! Macht was her


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. März 2013)

finds auch ganz schick 
Liebe sowieso diesen Rahmen


----------



## harbourmastah (5. März 2013)

Danke freut mich wenn es gefällt!!!!!!!!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. März 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich auch mal bei Sonnenschein ein paar Bilder von meinem Rad machen!!



dann bin ich hier ja garnicht mehr alleine mit meinen Ross

purple update for 2013..



besseres foto gibts demnächst


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2013)

Scheene!


----------



## marvin3006 (8. März 2013)

Die boxxer ist der Hammer! und der rest natürlich auch 
wie hast das machen lassen?


----------



## Monster666 (17. März 2013)

Hat einer im Sunday den CCDB verbaut?

bin mit dem RC4 nicht zufrieden und könnte den gegen den CCDB tauschen, stelle mir nur die frage ob der passt ?

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## HC-Maxi (17. März 2013)

Hab leider keine Erfahrung mitn Double Barrel, hab in den Ami-Foren allerdings nie viel Positives in Verbindung mit dem Sunday gehört. Der RC4 wird allerdings hochgelobt, selbst von DW selbst. So gesehen könnte es schon sein, dass er dir gut gefällt, wenn dir der RC4 nicht entspricht.


----------



## AddiP (18. März 2013)

Fertig und Fahrbereit!!!
Wenn mal wieder Zeit ist kommt ein neuer DW Link...also nächsten Winter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (18. März 2013)

sieht fast perfekt aus, etwas bemängel ich trotzdem:
Die Dämpferschraube hättest du für ne cleanere Optik versenken sollen


----------



## AddiP (18. März 2013)

Dank dir!
Ja....mir sind auch noch ein paar verbesserungswürdige Sachen auf gefallen.
Vielleicht folgt irgendwann mal ein Nachfoler


----------



## Snap4x (18. März 2013)

Samma.
Gabel im Sunday?
888, Boxxer oder F40?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (18. März 2013)

des was dir am besten taugt würd ich sagen


----------



## Snap4x (18. März 2013)

Weil, finde gerade die 888 zu weich. Okay ist jetzt beim Tuner/Service, aber auch weil eine Dichtung schrott ist.
Trotzdem bin ich am überlegen, ob eine Boxxer besser zum Federverhalten passen würde


----------



## Monster666 (18. März 2013)

falls du ne 888 RC3 EVO hast => behalten und richtig abstimmen lassen..

da findest du weiteres dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561881


----------



## Snap4x (18. März 2013)

Nee, ne ATA WC.


----------



## harbourmastah (20. März 2013)

.


----------



## serial-killah (26. März 2013)

servus,

welche Maße hat die Nabe fürs Hinterrad im Sunday
2007 bzw. 2009

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AddiP (26. März 2013)

150er Hinterbau...meins zumindest


----------



## serial-killah (26. März 2013)

merci! war micht ganz sicher!


----------



## harbourmastah (27. März 2013)

Hallo,

bin am überlegen mein Deemax LRS gegen einen 
*Hope Pro 2 Evo Straight Pull + Stans ZTR Flow Laufradsatz 20mm / 135mm  
*

zu tauschen! Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher was Optik und Haltbarkeit angeht!?


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2013)

Optik ist Geschmacksache, wie immer.

Haltbarkeit: warum soll die Flow haltbarer sein als die Deemax.


----------



## harbourmastah (27. März 2013)

ein kumpel wÃ¼rde halt meinen fÃ¼r 500â¬ abkaufen und ich bin halt am Ã¼berlegen gegen flow zu tauschen, weil sie etwas leichter sind und auch fÃ¼r FR/DH freigegeben sind.....kann mich aber noch nicht so recht dafÃ¼r  oder dagegen entscheiden!

Warum die flow stabiler ist!? Keine ahnung ,hatte ich nix von gesagt ...!?


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2013)

Ich wollte sagen, dass du beim Wechsel sicher keinen Haltbarkeits-Gewinn hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (27. März 2013)

Ok ich denke auch ich werde bei meinen deemax bleiben,ist optisch auch nicht so langweilig als schwarze lrs!


----------



## AddiP (27. März 2013)

Bloß nicht tauschen!
Die deemax kommen bei deinem Bike richtig gut!!!
Und 135 mm müsstest du ja dann mit Adapter fahren...passt das überhaupt wegen den bremsen!?


----------



## harbourmastah (27. März 2013)

kp aber auch nicht mehr relevant weil ich bei meinen Deemax bleiben werde,trotzdem danke für eure Meinung/Einschätzung!!!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. März 2013)

AddiP schrieb:


> Bloß nicht tauschen!
> Die deemax kommen bei deinem Bike richtig gut!!!
> Und 135 mm müsstest du ja dann mit Adapter fahren...passt das überhaupt wegen den bremsen!?



Nein, die Bremsen passen definitiv nicht !!!


----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2013)

Hope baut eine eigene 150mm Nabe.


----------



## AddiP (27. März 2013)

Das ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber es war ja die rede von 135 mm


----------



## Marder (27. März 2013)

135mm passt nicht - PUNKT!

du brauchst eine hope für 150mm breite hinterbauten


----------



## zupaphil (27. März 2013)

Wenn überhaupt würde ich so einen geilen LRS nur gegen nen anderen richtig geilen LRS tauschen. Z.B. leichte Tune, BOR o.Ä. Naben i.V.m mit den ZTR Flow EX Felgen und CX Ray Messerspeichen. Damit würdest du  halt nochmal mind. 300 Gramm Gewicht sparen und hast mind. die gleiche Haltbarkeit...
Ist halt aber so als würde man einen Lambo gegen einen Ferrari tauschen, von daher eine rein persönliche Entscheidung!

sowas hier z.B. (ohne die roten Speichen natürlich)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1233161
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1233160


----------



## harbourmastah (27. März 2013)

Ich behalte meine Deemax


----------



## zupaphil (27. März 2013)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Ich behalte meine Deemax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (29. März 2013)

Wie kann man am besten die Wippe polieren?


----------



## Snap4x (15. April 2013)

Nachdem meine letzte Frage ja super beantwortet wurde, jetzt eine neue:
Habe im DW-Link spiel.
Und zwar genau im hinteren Teil was am Hinterbau befestigt ist. Denke es sind ca. 1 mm spiel.
Schrauben sind fest


----------



## Marder (16. April 2013)

wurde auch schon mehrmals beantwortet.
such mal nach:

- versuchen achse in dw-link mit loctite festzukleben
- neue achse mit übermaß anfertigen
- neuen dw-link + achse und am besten auch von anfang an festkleben (hat bei mir 3 jahre lang gehalten)


----------



## Da Goasse (17. April 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Nachdem meine letzte Frage ja super beantwortet wurde, jetzt eine neue:
> Habe im DW-Link spiel.
> Und zwar genau im hinteren Teil was am Hinterbau befestigt ist. Denke es sind ca. 1 mm spiel.
> Schrauben sind fest



Lass dir am besten einen Bolzen drehen der durchgehend den selben Durchmesser hat, denn meist ist der DW-Link nur an den Außenseiten ausgeschlagen und in der Mitte Originalmaß, da der originale Bolzen in der Mitte dünner gedreht ist als außen. 
Es hat sich auch bewährt zwei Madenschrauben durch den DW-Link in den Bolzen zu schrauben, damit ist der Bolzen dann 100% fest, aber auch wieder lösbar!


----------



## Kayodic (27. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand mit den "neuen" Vivid-Tunes weiterhelfen?
Hab mich schon bisschen länger nicht mehr mit der Entwicklung des Vivid beschäftigt und kann dementsprechend mit den Angaben m/L, m/M, etc. nicht wirklich was anfangen!
Ich weiss dass das Sunday nen Tune A benötigt und dass dies bei den neueren Tunes logischerweise Low entspricht, da es sich ja nur um unterschiedliche Shims der Druckstufe handelt...aber wofür steht bitte das "m/..."? Zugstufe?

Schon mal vielen Dank für die hoffentlich hilfreichen Antworten !


----------



## marvin3006 (28. April 2013)

moin,


hab mal ne frage. 
hab in meinem sunday einen 2009er rockschox vivid 5.1 und der muss mal zum service... nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht gleich n komplett neuen zulege und zwar einen von Fox. Ggf auch andere... gibt mir mal n Ratschläge und erfahrungen! danke


----------



## Monster666 (28. April 2013)

hol dir nen Double Barrel, das ding geht anders gut im Sunday!

wenn du dich für nen Fox RC4 entscheidest musst du die stege im unteren Lower link heraussägen..


----------



## HC-Maxi (29. April 2013)

Hast du mal nen CCDB im Sunday probiert? Ich hab mich damals aufgrund zahlreicher Berichte im Ami-Forum für den RC4 entschieden und hab's bis heute nicht bereut.


----------



## Monster666 (29. April 2013)

Ich fahr ihn in meinem und möchte gegen nix anderes mehr tauschen 

so verschieden sind die geschmäcker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

@monster: wie bist du mit dem Sunday zufrieden ? Du kennst ja einige Rahmen.


----------



## Kayodic (29. April 2013)

Wasn hier los...kann oder will niemand nem einfach strukturierten, alten Mann helfen ?


----------



## Monster666 (29. April 2013)

@san andreas: da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige 
Das Sunday ist echt ne coole spassmaschine, im gegensatzt zum Yeti verzeiht es mehr fahrfehler und der Hinterbau arbeitet viel sensibler.
 @Kayodic: du beantwortest deine Frage bereits selber und erwartest das einer das bestätigt!? zudem kommt das du dich im falschen Thread befindest  ...


----------



## Kayodic (29. April 2013)

Mir war nicht bewusst dass eine Frage auch gleichzeitig eine Bestätigung ist!?
Aber da bin ich wohl jetzt schlauer...auch was meine Frage angeht!
Hat sich hier wohl einiges über die Jahre hier geändert!?

Ach und im falschen Thread bin ich auch?
Hhmm...war mir ebenfalls nicht bewusst! 
Ich dachte eigentlich dass es recht angemessen ist in einem Tuning-Fred fürs Sunday ne Frage bezüglich Kompatibilität zwischen Vivid und Sunday zu stellen!? 
Und extra nen neuen Fred aufmachen...neee...zu doof und überflüssig!!!

Gut...dann versuch ich's doch nochmal und etwas einfacher:
Passt ein Vivid mit m/L fürs Sunday oder nicht?

Danke!


----------



## Monster666 (29. April 2013)

Ach du meine güte was für ein sensibelchen 

bleib mal locker, war ja nicht so gemeint 

damit wir uns richtig verstehen:


Kayodic schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mit den "neuen" Vivid-Tunes weiterhelfen?
> !



 => das wäre in Tech Threads zum Vivid besser aufgehoben...



Kayodic schrieb:


> Ich weiss dass das Sunday nen Tune A benötigt und dass dies bei den  neueren Tunes logischerweise Low entspricht, da es sich ja nur um  unterschiedliche Shims der Druckstufe handelt...aber wofür steht bitte  das "m/..."? Zugstufe?


=> da ist die 3. Frage zugleich die antwort auf Frage Nummero 2... 

um noch was sinnvolles beizutragen:
Du weisst ja das du Tune Low bei der Druckstufe brauchst, jetzt musst du mehr oder weniger selber entscheiden welchen Tune du für die Zugstufe wählst... das kann dir kaum einer beantworten da dazu infos fehlen (z.B.: "ich fahre lieber ne langsame Zugstufe")


----------



## maggi6288 (29. April 2013)

Moin Leute ich bräuchte neue Lager für mein Pferd und wollte mal fragen welche jetzt max-e Gedöns sein sollen und welche nicht.

Vielen dank für die Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (29. April 2013)

kannst du als Satz bei RWC (enduroforkseals.com) bestellen. kosten irgendwas um 70$...


----------



## maggi6288 (29. April 2013)

Ja ich will die genauen Bezeichnung wissen wollte ja eigentlich zu Ixs fertig sein und dafür reichts nicht mehr :/


----------



## Monster666 (29. April 2013)

2x 608      (8x22x7mm)
2x 6902    (15x28x7mm)
2x 6902 E (15x28x7/10mm)
2x 6903 E (17x30x7/10mm)

Bitte schön...


----------



## Kayodic (29. April 2013)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Ach du meine güte was für ein sensibelchen
> 
> bleib mal locker, war ja nicht so gemeint
> 
> ...






Hahahahahahahaha....wie witzig....Sensibelchen...zu gut !

Ich bin sehr locker, glaub mir...und iwie angegriffen fühle ich mich sicher auch nicht...warum auch?!

Um das nochmal klarzustellen...ganz auf den Kopf gefallen bin ich auch nicht und ich habe mittlererweile verstanden, dass das "m" für die Zugstufe steht...vielen Dank nochmals für den Hinweis !
Aber das Fragezeichen hinter dem "Zugstufe" sollte ein Anzeichen sein, dass ich mir nicht sicher war und ich um Hilfe gebeten habe...ein einfaches Ja oder Nein hätte mir vollkommen genügt 

So bevor jetzt noch irgendwelche zusätzlichen Betitelungen folgen, bedanke ich mich nochmal recht herzlich für die Info und lass euch weiter Tuning-Fragen diskutieren


----------



## McSpamm (29. April 2013)

Dankeschöööööön


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Monster666 schrieb:


> kannst du als Satz bei RWC (enduroforkseals.com) bestellen. kosten irgendwas um 70$...



Wobei jetzt Enduro Lager auch nicht sooooo toll sind. Kannst auch SKF nehmen.


----------



## maggi6288 (29. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wobei jetzt Enduro Lager auch nicht sooooo toll sind. Kannst auch SKF nehmen.



Gibt es die skf Lager denn auch in dieser breiteren Version?


----------



## Marder (29. April 2013)

maggi6288 schrieb:


> Gibt es die skf Lager denn auch in dieser breiteren Version?



nein, haben NUR die enduro...
bei skf und co muss du dir unterlegscheiben drehen.


----------



## Monster666 (29. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wobei jetzt Enduro Lager auch nicht sooooo toll sind. Kannst auch SKF nehmen.



Endurolager sind schrott  aber dafür dreck billig 

1 Satz SKF Lager kosten dann schnell mal das doppelte, leider...


----------



## maggi6288 (29. April 2013)

Marder schrieb:


> nein, haben NUR die enduro...
> bei skf und co muss du dir unterlegscheiben drehen.



okay wo müssen die dann hin vor die lagerabdeckung? und wie breit müssen die sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Endurolager sind schrott  aber dafür dreck billig



So drastisch wollte ich das nicht ausdrücken...


----------



## Monster666 (29. April 2013)

ist ja nur die Wahrheit


----------



## SundayR1D3R (29. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @_monster_: wie bist du mit dem Sunday zufrieden ? Du kennst ja einige Rahmen.



es gibt m.M.n noch nichts besseres 
sie es ein das ein rad von 2005 immer noch zu den besten gehört


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Mit Winkelsteuersatz könnte ich mir auch eins vorstellen.


----------



## SundayR1D3R (29. April 2013)

jep du brauchst auch mal eins.. und ich versprech dir du wirst begeistert sein! 
geht aber auch ohne.. hab auch nur 0,5° verbaut und ich würde auch ohne klarkommen. und über -1,0° wärs mir schon zuflach.
früher brauchte auch keiner sowas um sicher und schnell unterwegs zusein.. man siehe videos von sam hill 2005 z.b in earthed.. ging er mehr ab wie jetzt.
aber hilft halt schon dabei ne "aktuelle" geo am sunday zuhaben.


----------



## moRReSSey (20. Juni 2013)

Boeserwolf schrieb:


> ....
> beim unteren link muss man die hinteren lager, gegen normale lager tauschen, dann enststeht aber eine kleine lücke zwischen lager und hinterbau, da die enduro lager so einen kleinen überstand haben...



sind dies hier die angesprochenen Lager mit dem überstand?

http://www.toxoholics.de/ENDURO-BEA...B-Industrielager/KITS--Iron-Horse-Sunday.html

sollte ich mir davon noch welche besorgen oder lieber nicht. mal ganz davon abgesehen, ob SKF lager besser sind oder nicht.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Boeserwolf (20. Juni 2013)

ja, das sind die lager, wenn du keine abstandshülsen hast musst du die enduro lager nehmen


----------



## moRReSSey (20. Juni 2013)

oder ich dreh mir die von dir beschriebenen spacer, um damit auch dem spiel im link vorzubeugen?


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (20. Juni 2013)

spacer helfen nicht gegen spiel. das spiel ist zwischen der achse und dem unteren link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (20. Juni 2013)

okay, also klebe ich die ein...


----------



## KAMPFKOLOSS_ (20. Juni 2013)

jau ist das einfachste.. am besten vorher direkt neue lager reinmachen, weil man den kleber nur mitm heißluftföhn wieder weich machen kann.


----------



## Boeserwolf (21. Juni 2013)

wenn du die spacer richtig machst hast du auch kein spiel mehr, weil du dann den hinterbau axial klemmst, einkleben ist nur eine notlösung, aber bei den enduro lagern nötig


----------



## moRReSSey (21. Juni 2013)

zu spät. jetzt hab ich die lager bei toxoholics schon bestellt


----------



## moRReSSey (22. Juni 2013)

Sorry, dass ich hier momentan alles vollspamme! 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Huber-Bushings oder den Nadellagern von RWC (http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html)  gemacht?

Kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden. Die Nadellager Bushings kosten im ganzen Satz mehr als doppelt so viel wie die Huber-Buchsen und viele sind ja der Meinung, dass Nadellager nicht für diese Art von Belastungen gemacht sind.

Desweiteren habe ich noch ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Am liebsten würde ich mir nen CCDB einbauen. Wenn der nicht so teuer wäre...Fahre den schon in meinem Aurum und bin höchst zufrieden damit. Habe aber gelesen, dass der fürs Sunday nochmal ne spezielle Abstimmung braucht. Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## xMARTINx (22. Juni 2013)

Das Geld für den ccdb würde ich mir sparen, der Hinterbau ist so gut! Bin ihn mit'n motopitkant getunten Fox Gefahren und da ist bis jetzt kein anderes Rad rangekommen. Zumal der Platz für den Double Barrel recht knapp wird denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (23. Juni 2013)

Der CCDB ist doch nochmals massiger als ein Vivid oder? Der R2C Vivid hat bei mir gerade mal so in den Hinterbau reingepasst.


----------



## Monster666 (23. Juni 2013)

Der CCDB passt ohne weiteres rein (der Vivid ist dicker). ausfräsen vom Link ist beim CCDB auch nicht nötig.
 @xMARTINx: war der Fox vor dem Tuning auch so gut, das denke ich weniger... daher entweder CCDB oder ein getunter Fox, nimmt sich nichts...


----------



## moRReSSey (23. Juni 2013)

es ging mir eher um das tuning des dämpfers selbst. hab schon öfters gelesen, dass man ihn so, wie er ausm handel kommt nicht richtig aufs sunday abgestimmt bekommt und veränderungen am innenleben durchführen muss.


Aber nun nochmal zu meiner anderen frage!
Huber Bushings oder Nadellager von enduroforkseals?


----------



## MarcoW. (23. Juni 2013)

Kann Huber nur empfehlen, mein Hinterbau spricht sehr sensibel an nachdem ich die Huber Buchsen verbaut habe!


----------



## Boeserwolf (23. Juni 2013)

huber bushings, sind da die bessere wahl

als dämpfer kann ich nen vivid empfehlen, fahre meinen mit ner 325er feder bei 90 kg körpergewicht (ohne ausrüstung) und habe keine durchschläge dank guter druckstufe, bewegt wird das gute stück in leogang auf der dh


----------



## MarcoW. (23. Juni 2013)

Ich werf mal spontan noch Manitou ins Rennen 

Revox ist ein Top-Dämpfer, gibts nix zu meckern..

Wenns ein bissl billiger sein soll nen Swinger kaufen, SPV ausbauen weil der dadurch schon recht unsensibel ist. Dann passend auf dein Gewicht und Rahmen beshimen lassen und du hast nen sehr guten Dämpfer der extrem sweet anspricht aber nicht durchrauscht!!

Ich hab die billigere Lösung und bin ganz ehrlich total begeistert!


----------



## moRReSSey (23. Juni 2013)

hab den rahmen mit vivid 5.1 gekauft. wenn dann würde ich wahrscheinlich nur in nen ccdb investieren


----------



## Monster666 (23. Juni 2013)

wenn du keinen CCDB hast würde ich nen DHX kaufen und bei Fast umbauen lassen, oder allenfalls den Elka (wenns denn ein passendes tune gibt)...

Beim DB würd ich die Huber bushings nehmen, ansonsten das Nadellagerkit von Enduro.. 
 @Boeserwolf: 90kg und 325er Feder? wieviel SAG hast du denn? ich fahr ne 350er bei 68kg ausgerüstet und komme des öfteren an den Anschlag des Dämpfers...


----------



## Boeserwolf (24. Juni 2013)

um die 30 - 35% sag hab ich, durchschläge hätte ich noch keine bemerkt, auch bei 1,5 m hohen stufen nicht, der vivid hat halt ne ordentliche druckstufe


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (24. Juni 2013)

Vivid geht gut im sunday, weiterer Vorteil vom Vivid ist die kinderleichte Wartung und einfachen Tuningmöglichkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (27. Juni 2013)

fährt jemand von euch die dreiteiligen Huber Buchsen? oder funktionieren vielleicht sogar nur die zweiteiligen?


----------



## Boeserwolf (27. Juni 2013)

beim sunday sind glaub ich 3 teilige besser da die buchsen doch recht breit sind, außerdem sind 2 teilige sowieso doof


----------



## Monster666 (27. Juni 2013)

ich hab die 2 teiligen Huber bushings drin, reicht doch...


----------



## blabla (30. Juni 2013)

Ich auch. Alles super und bisher keinen Nachteil erkannt.


----------



## moRReSSey (30. Juni 2013)

SundayR1D3R schrieb:


> bei tune B und C haste das problem das der hinterbau bei schnellen schlägen zu stark verhärtet, tune A saugt und bügelt alles weg
> fahre selbst nen leicht modifizierten A tune, weils mir z.b bei senken wo man stark reingepresst wird, mir es dann mal des öfteren leicht durchgedrückt ist.



könntest du dein shim setup evtl preisgeben?


----------



## Kayodic (30. Juni 2013)

Boeserwolf schrieb:


> um die 30 - 35% sag hab ich, durchschläge hätte ich noch keine bemerkt, auch bei 1,5 m hohen stufen nicht, der vivid hat halt ne ordentliche druckstufe



bei ner 325er Feder und 90kg???

Also entweder mach ich oder du etwas falsch...hab 33% bei 78kg mit ner 350er Feder und nicht ganz ner halben Umdrehung Vorspannung!?
Mit ner 325er und etwas mehr Vorspannung käme ich aber auf den selben Wert!


----------



## MukkiMan (1. Juli 2013)

Hat einer vielleicht eine Idee für das perfekte Shimstack für ein Sunday? Ich bin immoment am Testen mit meinem 6 Way, habe allerdings noch nicht das passende Setup gefunden.
Hat vielleicht mal einer einen Vivid der damals original im Sunday war auf gehabt? oder vielleicht lust ihn auf zu machen


----------



## SundayR1D3R (3. Juli 2013)

moRReSSey schrieb:


> könntest du dein shim setup evtl preisgeben?



einfach mal in mein album schauen.. dann hättst es schon gehabt
ist noch ein älteres setup gewesen.. aber sehr gut



war mir etwas zu weich.. also shim7 auswechseln gegen 0,15mm dicken.


----------



## DHK (3. Juli 2013)

Kannst du mir erklären warum genau du den 7. Shim getauscht hast? Und nicht den 8. oder den 3. oder gar einen ganz anderen...
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SundayR1D3R (3. Juli 2013)

wieso weshalb warum
weil die 7 meine lieblingszahl ist

weil ich mit z.b shim 1-3 auch die low-midspeed bzw auch das ansprechen leicht geändert hätte. mir aber die highspeed zu lasch war.. die ab 6 erst anfängt.. siehe 4,5 sind kleiner.. also stufe bzw pyramide, danach wieder großere. der 6ste war schon ein dicker0,15 also der 7te
wenn ich danach also ab 7,8,9... dicker wäre, würde der widerum die shims die unter den sind, auch mit "vorspannen" härter machen. bsp wenn ich den 10ten austausche gegen sagen wir mal eine starre scheibe ..würden sich 6,7,8,9 auch nicht mehr bewegen.. würde dann also alles insgesamt noch härter. was dann evtl wieder zu straff wäre.


----------



## DHK (4. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank! Top Erklärung


----------



## SundayR1D3R (4. Juli 2013)

naja kann sowas immer eher schlecht erklären.. eher machen
achja das setup sollte bei -70-max80kg passen bei 300-350er feder

übrigens schicker rahmen.. würds gern mal aufgebaut sehen.


----------



## DHK (4. Juli 2013)

da wahr letztens erst ein Bild vom Aufbau hier im Fotoalbum.
Nur nicht von mir. Ich hatte den Rahmen verkauft gehabt.... (War schon mein 2. Sunday in der Variante welches ich nie aufgebaut habe / geschweige denn gefahren habe  ) Inzwischen ärgere ich mich drüber. Naja vielleicht kommt mal noch ein drittes vorbei 

PS: geht mir mit dem erklären aber ähnlich


----------



## Flo-B (10. Juli 2013)

Nabend zusammen, 

mittlerweile habe ich mein Ironhorse ans Laufen bekommen, nach gefühlten hundert Problemen (Bilder werden nachgereicht). 
Ich bin echt begeistert wie gut sich das doch schon ältere Ross fahren lässt, gefühlt bin ich doppelt so schnell wie mit meinem alten Big Hit . 

Nun brauch ich aber nochmal einen Rat von euch. 
Ich würde gerne einen Winkelsteuersatz einbauen nur bin ich mir etwas unschlüssig wie viel Grad es werden sollen. 
Es soll auf jeden Fall ein Work Components Steuersatz werden bin mir aber nicht sicher ob -1,5° oder -2°. 

Ich hab Angst das -2° schon Zuviel des guten sind . 
Ein Bekannter von mir fährt in seinem Ironhorse einen -1,5° Steuersatz und bereut es dass er nicht direkt einen -2° genommen hat. 

Darum wollte ich euch mal fragen was ihr mir raten würdet. 

Schon mal vielen Dank.

Gruß 
Flo


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. Juli 2013)

hängt von eigenen Vorlieben ab, magst du eher flach und lang oder eher kurz und spritzig ? probiers doch einfach mal aus und fahr doch mal eine runde mit dem Rad von deinem bekannten würdest sicherlich mehr heraus finden ! manche kommen mit -1° zurecht manche mit -1,5° und manche eben mit -2° ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kayodic (10. Juli 2013)

Suche dringend ein Schaltauge für's Sunday!
Hat zufällig jemand eins über?


----------



## Flo-B (10. Juli 2013)

@x_FreiRider_x
Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Denke ich mag es ehr flach und lang, also das es bei Vollgas schön ruhig liegt. Hab bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht so die Erfahrung was Unterschiedliche Geos angeht.

Denke es ist wirklich das Beste einfach mal bei meinem Bekannten vorbei zu gehen und vielleicht mal eine Probefahrt zu machen (auch wenn er leider nicht die passende Größe fährt). Er sollte mir auch seine Erfahrungen schildern können. 

Hatte einfach Angst dass man die Geo mit dem -2° versauen würde.  

Gruß 
Flo


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (10. Juli 2013)

Versuch den -2 Steuersatz, ich bin zuerst den -1 gefahren und mir persöhnlich war es zu steil.
Fahre aber als Hauptrad ein Summum, was auch nicht für seinen besonders steilen LW bekannt ist


----------



## harbourmastah (11. Juli 2013)

fahre -1grad und es fährt sich super .....bei -2grad ist mit das tretlager dann doch zu tief geworden.....aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## moRReSSey (17. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand n wirklich guten tipp wie ich schnell/einfach die Mitte des Steuerrohrs bestimmen/markieren kann, um n Angle Set wirklich optimal einpressen zu können?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juli 2013)

Eine Schnur vom Sattelrohr mittig übers Steuerrohr, dann die Markierung auf die Unterseite des Steuerrohrs übertragen.


----------



## moRReSSey (17. Juli 2013)

noch andere vorschläge?


----------



## Snap4x (17. Juli 2013)

Zollstock und einfach die hälfte?  bzw online irgendwelche mm angaben von der Geometrie Skizze?


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juli 2013)

Mein Vorschlag war schon der richtige. Die Dinger müssen schon ordentlich sitzen.


----------



## moRReSSey (18. Juli 2013)

das stell ich mir halt relativ problematisch vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Juli 2013)

Warum ? So wurde es mir empfohlen.


----------



## Boeserwolf (18. Juli 2013)

du kannst auch einfach zwei vierkantrohre dem unter- oder oberrohr entlang legen (weiß aber grad nicht ob da schweißnähte im wegsind, die stören), vorne etwas überstehen lassen und dort die mitte aus messen und dann noch zusätzlich mit der schnur über das sattelrohr messen, wenn die beiden methoden übereinstimmen dürftest ziemlich mittig sein

aber wenn ichs mir recht überlege, funktioniert das mit der schnur besser, denk ich


----------



## harbourmastah (18. Juli 2013)

schonmal mit augenmaß probiert???  Ich habe meinen workscomponents ohne schnur oder jegliches schnick schnack passgenau reingehauen.....passt,sitzt und hat keine luft!!!


----------



## Mürre (19. Juli 2013)

Bei mir hat ausmessen des steuerrohrs gut geklappt.


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (19. Juli 2013)

Einen z.B. Holzbalken an Sattelrohr und Steuerohr legen, Mitte auf Steuerohr markieren.
Das gleiche auf der anderen Seite mit den gleichen Auflagepunkten am Balken.
Sollten beide Markierungen nicht übereinanderstehen, einfach die Mitte zwischen den Markierungen nehmen.

Nicht die beste Variante, aber funktioniert


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht einen Stahlvierkant oder ein langes Metalllineal.


----------



## moRReSSey (19. Juli 2013)

mit nem Winkelmaß gings wohl am besten...danke trotzdem für die tipps


----------



## moRReSSey (27. Juli 2013)

einfach loctite auf die Achse und durch den link schieben? dadurch streife ich ja im prinzip das meiste wieder ab, oder nicht?




Marder schrieb:


> die lager bekommen kein spiel - es ist die hintere achse, die sich im dw-link dreht und dann die lager garnicht mehr gedreht werden.
> 
> um dies zu verhindern, muss man die achse mit loctite (ich habe sogar extra das für wellen verwendet) in den dw-link kleben, sodass die drehbewegung wirklich nur über die lager geht


----------



## harbourmastah (1. August 2013)

Ich stehe gerade vor der entscheidung meinen DHX5.0 zu servicen/tunen bei motopikan oder mir einen neuen zu holen.....was meint ihr !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. August 2013)

Der RC4 soll doch gut laufen im Sunday.


----------



## harbourmastah (1. August 2013)

ja das habe ich auch oft gelesen....nun wurde mehrfach der VIVID genannt und sogar DB (der passt rein???)!


----------



## xMARTINx (1. August 2013)

Ich hatte einen dhx5.0 von motopitkant und in der Kombination war der Hinterbau der beste den ich je Gefahren bin!!! Kann ich nur empfehlen, das Ding hat alles weggeschluckt, lag wie ein Brett, egal wie ruppig es war, absolut antriebsneutral und den Federweg hab ich nahezu komplett genutzt ohne bei großen Einschlägen Durchschläge zu haben


----------



## Monster666 (1. August 2013)

DB passt, der 2014er Vivid passt nicht.. beim RC4 musst du die Verbindungsstege im Link raussägen sonst schlagen die am Dämpfer an...


----------



## harbourmastah (1. August 2013)

Danke leudde.....ich weiß nun was ich mache......jedenfalls nix zersägen und den dämpfer zu pikan schicken!!!!!


----------



## MukkiMan (1. August 2013)

Würde ich nicht machen... hatte die Tage einen von MP getunten offen. Die haben eigentlich nichts gemacht, außer 2 Shims mehr auf die Druckstufe gepackt und das Loch was für den Endanschlag zuständig ist ein wenig aufzufräsen.... Schick ihn lieber nach England zu TF und lass ihn Push tunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (1. August 2013)

...oder zu Fast Suspension


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. August 2013)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht machen... hatte die Tage einen von MP getunten offen. Die haben eigentlich nichts gemacht, außer 2 Shims mehr auf die Druckstufe gepackt und das Loch was für den Endanschlag zuständig ist ein wenig aufzufräsen.... Schick ihn lieber nach England zu TF und lass ihn Push tunen



 das ist halt die Tuning vom Motopitkan 
war beim Kollegen genau das selbe und der  hat mächtig gekotzt als er das sah ! für das Geld was die verlangen und was sie dafür tun ???


----------



## xMARTINx (1. August 2013)

Und ist bei flatout auch nix anderes und es stört keinen
Ich hab in meinen Dämpfer nicht reingeschaut aber dir Performance war Hammer!


----------



## harbourmastah (2. August 2013)

mhhh also preis/Leistung zu wem??


----------



## MukkiMan (2. August 2013)

nicht zu MP! Preis/Leistung zu TF die bauen beim Push tuning ein komplett anderen Kolben ein


----------



## moRReSSey (2. August 2013)

oder zu flatout suspension...war da bisher auch immer sehr zufrieden. vielleicht macht gino ja auch aufwändigen umbau à la TF. fragen kostet nix


----------



## xMARTINx (2. August 2013)

Also der Gino macht auch nur anderes Öl und umshimmen


----------



## HC-Maxi (2. August 2013)

Vielleicht ist es die Placebowirkung^^


----------



## SundayR1D3R (2. August 2013)

Monster666 schrieb:


> ...oder zu Fast Suspension




..oder vivid kaufen und zu mir ..bessere perförmance wie mein vivid geht nicht
bekommst dann nen orginal ironhorse hill setup. was alles wegbügelt, wie böse festsaugt und nie durchrauscht.

dann mußte aber auch extrem hart fahren.. wie hill oder ich müßt es nen hauch softer machen. ...hab schon nen paar leuten die dämpfung gemacht. und manch einen war es danach zu stramm"hart" zum ende hin.. weil sie einfach nicht hart genug fahren um sie dann voll auszunutzen.. bleibt halt das letzte stück ungenutzt. bei einigen konnt ichs mir aber auch schon vorher denken das es ihnen zu stramm sein wird. aber so sind nun mal richtige "wc"dämpfungen.. da darf nichts durchschlagen.
am besten ist wenn ich von den leuten den fahrstil kenne, dann paßt es eigtl immer. kumpels sind alle mehr als zufrieden. da reicht auch schon nen gutes video um das zusehen.


----------



## HC-Maxi (2. August 2013)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass ich mein Sunday mit rc4 und 888 rc3 evo v2 diese Woche hier in Schladming erstmals an die Grenze des Fahrwerks gebracht habe. Dafür aber gleich derartig, dass ich Gabel und Dämpfer durchgeschlagen hab (nicht gleichzeitig ) und mich das Fahrwerk permanent in meinem Tempo behindert hat, weil es absolut unterdämpft war... und das, obwohl jede Compression fast zugedreht war und die Federhärten eher im härteren Drttel angesiedelt sind (400er bei ca. 85kg).
ich werd die Woche mal kit TF telefonieren und nachfragen, was er meiner Gabel Gutes tun kann, damit sie nem Push-Tuning am Dämpfer gerecht wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (2. August 2013)

Die Feder ist mMn aber grenzwertig weich... ich fahr mit 68kg ne 350er Feder mittlerweile in einem RC4 (ungetunt) LSC hat 12 klicks und HSC um di 8 klicks im Piggy sind 200 psi und der Durchschlagschutz ist ganz offen.

an der 888 kannst du selbst ohne grosses Fachwissen ein Tuning durchführen, pack einfach einen 21mm und einen 22mm Shim auf den Originalshimstack und du wirst überrascht sein wie hart eine 888 sein kann


----------



## xMARTINx (3. August 2013)

Hast du nen sunday? Ich bin 400 oder 450 mit 99kg Gefahren plus Ausrüstung und da war nix zu weich...beim sunday ist 400 bei 85kg schon straff


----------



## Monster666 (3. August 2013)

Ja, könnte sonst ja kein Urteil abgeben


----------



## xMARTINx (3. August 2013)

Wusste ich nicht deswegen frage ich. Glaub bei mir war's 450 die Feder. Hab Federweg komplett genutzt ohne durchlöge zu haben selbst bei härteren Einschlägen. Wenn man das Teil zu hart fährt geht Performance verloren


----------



## HC-Maxi (3. August 2013)

Also der Spring Calc von TF schlägt mit 85 kg ne ideale Federhärte von 368 vor glaub ich... also die 400er kann nicht zu weich sein nMn.
Die Federhärte war da sicher auch nicht das Problem... wenns mal durchschlägt, schlägts halt durch, ist ja nix dabei, aber die ganzen 3 Tage in Schladming waren von der Dämpfung her einfach nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend. Einzig der Tag, an dem es vom nächtlichen Regen noch etwas feucht war, war richtig gut! 

Hat schonmal jemand nen push rc4 im Sunday probiert?


----------



## Snap4x (3. August 2013)

Update

Ich überlege die Anbauteile schwarz zu machen und den Rahmen so zu lassen.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## MukkiMan (4. August 2013)

SundayR1D3R magst du mir vielleicht peer PM verraten was du für ein Stack verbaust?


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2013)

Ahhh...
wer sagt hier alles das Sunday sei leise?!?!?
Meins Rappelt und klappert wie kein anderes 
Sind das die Lager? oder was?
Schrauben würden eigtl. alle erneuert. 
Lager auch, aber vlt Rahmen ausgelutscht oder doch falsche Größe verbaut?


----------



## Mürre (7. August 2013)

Was für ein Schaltwerk hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (7. August 2013)

Am Schaltwerk liegt es nicht. Fahre Strebenschutz und ein Zee.
Es ist Definitiv der Rahmen


----------



## MukkiMan (7. August 2013)

Hast du auch die kleine runde sitzstrebe angeklebt oder flauschband drum ? Da rappelt es auch gerne


----------



## Tribal84 (7. August 2013)

hab da mal ne frage was ist das ironhorse meiner frau den ungefähr noch wert





ausstattung

2008er Ironhorse WC in M
tuned Rocco WC 241.
Boxxer WC tuned vom Mario
Works Steuersatz -1,5
Saint 165 Kurbel
Funn Fatboy lenker 
race face atlas fr direct mount vorbau
shimano slx bremse
ht ae 03 pedale
thomson sattelstütze
stripped slr sattel


----------



## harbourmastah (7. August 2013)

wenn du es verschenken kannst hast du noch glÃ¼ck.....hier meine adresse,....spass........1500â¬ ca,wÃ¼rde ich schÃ¤tzen! Ich hoffe du willst es nicht verkaufen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tribal84 (7. August 2013)

naja frau überlegt ob sie nicht beide räder verkauft und sich nen neues enduro mit allem pipapo aufbaut ..erstmal geht es aber mit dem ironhorse im gepäck noch nach whistler


----------



## Snap4x (7. August 2013)

Deutlich mehr. 
Es sind alles WC teile und Hochwertige Komponenten, denke eher 2.2k

Es sind eindeutig der Rahmen selber. Aber wie meinst du das? Die Schläge am/vom Rahmen selber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (7. August 2013)

auf die whistler information hätte ich jetzt gern verzichtet......grrrrrrr....NEID!!!! viel spas!


----------



## Tribal84 (7. August 2013)

wir werden es dann im oktober probieren und es wohl verkaufen  bei 2000 wäre ich sehr froh..


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. August 2013)

2k bis 2.2k kannst du bei der Ausstattung locker rausholen


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2013)

Sagt ma, hat hier jemand ein Pferdchen in RAW?


----------



## Monster666 (11. August 2013)




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. August 2013)

mmmmhhhmm sehr schönes Pferdchen


----------



## Snap4x (11. August 2013)

...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. August 2013)

Gute Entscheidung  es endlich von diesem kack Lila zu befreien


----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2013)

Weiß nur nicht was kommt :-/

Weiß nicht ob Neon Grün oder RAW oder kp


----------



## Rush9k (12. August 2013)

Neon ist schon sehr geil... aber ne hype-farbe  geil ist auch schwarz-matt und die Schriftzüge in Neongelb....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (13. August 2013)

yupp,poliert oder mattschwarz mit farbigen decals!!!


----------



## Teaser (13. August 2013)

Hab mal gehört, dass Neon aufgrund von Schwermetallen in good old germany nicht benutzt werden darf. Wollte mein Sunday auch schon neonbunt machen. Aber es gibt ja immer Mittel und Wege...


----------



## moRReSSey (14. August 2013)

ich überlege nun doch, ob ich einen ccdb in mein pony bauen soll. passt der ohne probleme rein oder wirds da eng am link?


----------



## Rush9k (14. August 2013)

habe schon horses mit ccdb gesehen.... sollte daher passen...


----------



## Tribal84 (11. Oktober 2013)

jemand schon nen dhx air im ironhorse gefahren?
oder nen isx 6 ?


----------



## harbourmastah (11. Oktober 2013)

nicht persönlich aber ich habe gehört das der DHX Air einfach zu wenig Druckstufe hat für Sunday bzw. generell!!!


----------



## Snap4x (13. Oktober 2013)

Neues Update


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Oktober 2013)

Schaut gut aus welcher farbton wirds?

>>Hab mein Sunday mittlerweile abgebeizt,tendiere entweder zum Schwarz bzw MATTschwarz...letzteres mit schönen dezenten Decals bombe!

GRüße Rafa


----------



## Snap4x (13. Oktober 2013)

Orange / Schwarz wird es^^
weiß jemand wie die Lagermaße sind vom alten Rahmen?
Also brauch eigtl. nur die zwei großen Lagermaße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi6288 (13. Oktober 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Orange / Schwarz wird es^^
> weiß jemand wie die Lagermaße sind vom alten Rahmen?
> Also brauch eigtl. nur die zwei großen Lagermaße



2x 608 2RS
4x 6902 2RS
2x 6903 2RS

bitte


----------



## Snap4x (20. Oktober 2013)

Weiß jemand wie dieses Lager heißt was dicker ist? Weil das hatte im Normalen Maße etwas spiel gehabt immer


----------



## maggi6288 (20. Oktober 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie dieses Lager heißt was dicker ist? Weil das hatte im Normalen Maße etwas spiel gehabt immer



das ist vorne am dw link 2 mal 6903 2rs max e und hinten am dw link 2 x 6902 2rs max e


----------



## Snap4x (20. Oktober 2013)

Teuer


----------



## Snap4x (24. Oktober 2013)

Rahmen kam vom Pulvern wieder!


----------



## MukkiMan (25. Oktober 2013)

schick schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (29. Oktober 2013)

Suche Lager falls einer welche übrig hat oder mal welche gelagert hat, immer her damit!


----------



## DHK (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab noch 2 Stk. 6902 MAX-E und 2 Stk. 608
Falls dir das was bringt. Leider keinen kompletten Satz mehr.


----------



## harbourmastah (30. Oktober 2013)

sieht bestimmt geil aus wenn alles ausser rahmen schwarz gehalten wird!!!!!


----------



## Snap4x (3. November 2013)

Sagt mal...
Wie werden denn die spezial Lager eingesetzt?
Mit der "Nase" nach innen oder nach außen?


----------



## Monster666 (3. November 2013)

nach innen


----------



## SpeedyR (4. November 2013)

N Abend!

Falls wer Lager sucht -Pearce Cycles hat alles vorrätig.Hab die Woche meine Lieferung bekommen-kompletter Satz .Dazu die teile für 10mm Hardware Umbau .Als Dämpfer kommt ein Push RC4

Habe den Umlenkhebel heute für den RC4 auf der Arbeit aufgefrässt..Soweit so gut.

Leider dann die enttäuschung im Meßraum...Axiales spiel Hinterbauseitig.

Das komplett abgeschliffene Eloxal macht es eindeutig.Muss ein neues DW Link her 

Zum Glück bekommt man über Parce/Betd so gut wie alle ersatzteile trotz des recht alten rahmens...gut so!

Bilder folgen...


----------



## maggi6288 (4. November 2013)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> N Abend!
> 
> Falls wer Lager sucht -Pearce Cycles hat alles vorrätig.Hab die Woche meine Lieferung bekommen-kompletter Satz .Dazu die teile für 10mm Hardware Umbau .Als Dämpfer kommt ein Push RC4
> 
> ...



hi speedy,

wie hast du denn auf 10mm umgebaut?
guck wegen des dw links mal in den USA da gibt's die hinterhergeschmissen,
andererseits brauch man dann auch die anderen retainer oder? wenn du alte Sachen abzugeben hast melde dich bitte bei mir!


Gruß Magnus


----------



## SpeedyR (5. November 2013)

Also 10mm Hardware unten (Hauptrahmen) 

benötigst du die Hier







Werden mit dem DW Link verschraubt, (die erste Version war nur gesteckt,absoluter dreck die herauszubekommen)

Die Lager dazu 6903 2RS MAX E

Ein neuer DW Link wird auch benötigt

Und die passende 10mm Achse











Der obere Link ist ohne Nacharbeit nicht kompatibel(aufbohren auf 10mm)Ich habe oben kein spiel,von daher ok.

Die eigentliche Schwachstelle ist letzenendes auch nicht direkt die Hauptlagerachse im Rahmen,sondern die im Hinterbau/DW Link.

Die Achse bekommt Spiel und dreht mit dem Link statt dem Lager

Deshalb ist zb bei mir das Eloxal der Passung total durch!

Abhilfe:Achse einkleben (würd ich aber nicht machen),oder eher an jeder Seite im DW Link eine Madenschraube zum fixieren reinbohren.

So schaut die Baustelle aktuell aus...die Grüneck Beize war super.*hust*






Psulvert Khujand eigentlich noch?

Beste Grüße Rafael


----------



## HC-Maxi (5. November 2013)

Hmm... ist ja nach wie vor n extrem schöner Rahmen, so n Sunday!







bei Interesse, gerne PN... demnächst steht er im Bikemarkt


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2013)

@SpeedyR: so wie der Rahmen nach dem Beizen aussieht, würde ich ihn lassen. Kommt sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (5. November 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @SpeedyR: so wie der Rahmen nach dem Beizen aussieht, würde ich ihn lassen. Kommt sehr geil.



Ja!,da haste recht .gerade weil der Ironhorse Schriftzug "dranblieb"...mal schauen.Muss die ganze Mechanik erstma in Ordnung bringen....tf tuned und so...


----------



## san_andreas (5. November 2013)

Wäre auf jeden Fall einzigartig.


----------



## harbourmastah (6. November 2013)

dirty-raw look.......very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snap4x (8. November 2013)

Halb fertig... Nur noch zusammen bauen ...


PS: Winkelsteuersatz rausbekommen?
Bei sonstigen klappt das ohne Probleme aber der ist hartnäckig^^


----------



## Snap4x (15. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand die Datei für die Sunday oder Iron Horse Decals zum plotten?
Hab keine Lust bei den einen Laden im Internet zu bestellen, da er nur Paypal nimmt und bei mir um der Ecke ein Laden gibt wo ich die Farben mir live ansehen kann.


----------



## maggi6288 (15. Dezember 2013)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Datei für die Sunday oder Iron Horse Decals zum plotten?
> Hab keine Lust bei den einen Laden im Internet zu bestellen, da er nur Paypal nimmt und bei mir um der Ecke ein Laden gibt wo ich die Farben mir live ansehen kann.



schreib mir deine Adresse in einer pn dann schicke ich sie dir!


----------



## Snap4x (15. Dezember 2013)

Hast eine 

Edit: Super! Danke


----------



## padba211 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hab vor kurzem im Traildevils einen Rahmen gekauft- Hauptrahmen Schwarz neuwertig, Hinterbau raw gebraucht- ihn geputzt und aufgebaut, keinen Meter gefahren und muss ihn des geldes wegen wieder verkaufen...
Mit Kurbel/ Innenlager (1Saison alt), Kefü (kaum gebraucht), CaneCreek Winkelsteuersatz (neu) und Sattelstütze, Karbon Spritzschutz, Spacer für die Lager, 2tem Link und Rc4 vom Vorbesitzer.
Hätte gerne 800sfr
Bilder hochladen funktioniert nicht...einfach melden


----------



## Monster666 (31. Dezember 2013)

@padba211: schade das du den Rahmen wieder verkaufst, hätt ich das Geld würde ich ihn sofort zurückkaufen.

@abonenten : das ist der besagte Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. Januar 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen was ich für Änderungen machen muss wenn ich einen Vivid Coil in meinem 06er Sunday fahren möchte? Das Augenmass ist ja identisch wie beim verbauten FOX DHX.


----------



## MukkiMan (2. Januar 2014)

Wenn du noch den alten DW Link hast, dann musst du wohl ein bisschen was wegfeilen oder fräsen. Ansonsten sollte alles passen


----------



## der freed (5. November 2014)

hey zusammen, zwei fragen...
hat mir jemand ein grund set-up von einen RC4? wäre schon echt ne hilfe  
und zum anderen kennt hier zufällig jemand eine Kettenführung die bis max. 34T geht? will ein 34er blatt fahren in verbindung mit der 7fach Sram DH Gruppe um etwas mehr bodenfreiheit zu bekommen...


----------



## xMARTINx (5. November 2014)

Der Rahmen in Orange kommt echt gut!!


----------



## Teaser (5. November 2014)

@der freed 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du Informationen im großen Iron-Horse-Thread auf ridemonkey.com findest. Da hab ich meine Einstellungen irgendwo mal gefunden.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (5. November 2014)

Ich fahre einen CCDB im Ironhorse. Nen RC4 hatte ich mir auch gekauft, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass der CCDB nicht gut laufen soll.

Der läuft aber 1A. Den RC4 habe ich noch gar nicht getestet. Wollte ich nochmal als Vergleich fahren. Aufjedenfall sagen alle, dass du durch die degressive Federkennlinie viel Bottom Out brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moRReSSey (27. Januar 2015)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen CCDB im Ironhorse...



musstest du am DW Link was modifizieren, oder hat der CCDB gut reingepasst?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Januar 2015)

Nur die Standard Modifizierung. Also den Mittelsteg raus Wie beim RC4 etc.


----------



## maggi6288 (30. Januar 2015)

das was der Moritz nicht will


----------



## moRReSSey (30. Januar 2015)

maggi6288 schrieb:


> das was der Moritz nicht will


stimmt


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (30. Januar 2015)

Dann passt der glaube ich nicht. Wobei ich auch nicht weiß, welche Dämpfer im neuen unmodifizierten Link passen. Der CCDB ist ja etwas kleiner als der RC4.

Hat hier noch jemand die Max-E Lager und will welche abgeben?


----------



## marvin3006 (18. März 2015)

Moin liebe IronHorse Liebhaber!

ich wollte nochmal das Thema Cane Creek DB im Iron Horse aufgreifen.

Wie ich gelesen habe, passt das ding so ohne weiteres rein in den Rahmen, speziell im Bereich DW-Link.
Nun frage ich mich aber, ob dieser überhaupt wirklich richtig gut geeignet ist für das sunday und wie dieser abgestimmt werden muss.

habe auch gelesen, dass man ihn in Verbindung mit den huber bushings einbauen sollte.

wäre  super wenn ich ein paar antworten bekäme! Danke!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (18. März 2015)

Ich fahre den CCDB im IH... Du kannst den CCDB halt sogut wie an jeden Hinterbau anpassen. Intern durch die Druck/Zugstufen Ventile und Federn.

Ich habe meinen einmal zu Flatout Suspension gegeben mit der Info, dass der in ein IH Sunday kommt. Übrigens habe ich mir mal die Federkennlinien angeguckt und die sind annähernd mit dem Banshee Legend MK2 identisch


----------



## MukkiMan (18. März 2015)

müsste eigentlich sogar ohne Feilen am DW Link passen


----------



## marvin3006 (26. Mai 2015)

Cool Danke! Werde das wohl im Winter in Angriff nehmen.
War die Tage in Hahnenklee mit meinem Pferdchen und hab echt wieder richtig Blut geleckt! 

Nur mir sind halt schon so ein paar Teile aufgefallen die in die Jahre gekommen sind.
Zum Beispiel der Steuersatz...

Hab versucht mich im Internet schlau zu machen und bin dann auf den Steuersatz von K9 und von Works gestoßen.
Allerding besitze ich nicht die größten Kenntnisse in der Fachliteratur und weiß nicht wirklich welchen Steuersatz ich aus den angebotenen nehmen soll.
Wäre also super wenn einer von euch hier den direkten Link posten könnte. Würde die Sache um einiges leichter machen.

Zur Info: Fahre ein 09er WC Rahmen mit einer Boxxer von 2009. müsste also ein 1 1/8 schafft sein.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!

beste grüße!


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Mai 2015)

hol dir den K9 Steuersatz der Bernhard ist ein Super netter Typ der kann dir da weiterhelfen einfach bei ihm anrufen oder E-Mail an ihm schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (26. Mai 2015)

Genau, den K9 hab ich auch. Steuerrohrlänge am Sunday sind 127mm.


----------



## marvin3006 (27. Mai 2015)

ok ich werde ihn mal kontaktieren. 

die nächste frage und die beschäftigt mich wirklich sehr, wie bau ich einen solchen Steuersatz richtig ein. ich mein das ding sollte ja schon relativ genau sitzen. habt ihr da lösungen gefunden?


----------



## jonnydarocca (18. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich will bei meinem 7. ein wenig Geometrietuning betreiben.
Das Tretlager ist mir aktuell etwas zu hoch.

Momentan fahre ich eine Lyrik RLR 180mm / Vivid Coil 222x70, also 180/180mm FW.
Dabei ist das Tretlager 355-360mm hoch...
Da der Dämpfer mit 10mm Bolzen aufgenommen wird, kommen Offset-Buchsen nicht in Frage und der LW ist
auch so schon recht flach.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt, eine 170mm bzw. 160mm Gabel einzubauen und einen 216x63er Dämpfer, damit das Rad gleichmäßig tiefer kommt.
So liegt der FW am Heck rechnerisch bei 162mm, an der Front je nach dem bei 170 oder 160mm.

Was meint ihr dazu?

Bilder von dem Bike gibts hier...  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/91742

Gruß, Jo


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Juni 2015)

wie tief soll das Tretlager werden ?
Dein vorhaben kannst du ohne bedenken umsetzen evtl. noch die untere Steuersatzschale gegen einen Intergrierten tauschen somit kommt die front noch gut 1cm runter aber auch aufpassen nicht dass der LW zu steil wird


----------



## jonnydarocca (30. Juni 2015)

Moin!
Habe den kurzen Dämpfer verbaut.
Die Tretlagerhöhe mit dem 222er Dämpfer und einer Lyrik RLR war *378mm*...
Was mich sehr erstaunt, da ich im Netz auf max. 365mm gestoßen bin.
Egal wie, mit dem 216er Dämpfer und der RLR liegt das Tretlager bei *365mm*...
Werde noch auf eine kürzere Gabel gehen, peile 350mm an.

Bilder folgen.

Gruß, Jo!


----------



## pAre (30. Juni 2015)

Nabend zusammen,
ich will in meinem Sunday einen neuen Vivid einbauen. Nur welchen Tune kann ich nehmen? Der alte Vivid war ja A-Tune richtig. Die neuen Vivids sind ja anders von der Bezeichnung. Wäre das da dann L/L, also Low/Low? Oder kann ich auch M/L nehmen. Gute Gebrauchte findet man sehr selten als L/L.
Oder kann man den Tune auch anpassen indem man den Dämpfer mal auseinander nimmt?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## maggi6288 (30. Juni 2015)

m/l ist der richtige..


----------



## jonnydarocca (1. Juli 2015)

Moin!

Ich fahe einen Vivid mit M/L im 7.
Gestern die erste Ausfahrt mit 216er Dämpfer und neuer Reverb Stealth gemacht- der Hammer!
Erster Gedanke: Ich hab ein neues Rad! Zweiter Gedanke: WIE GEIL IS DAS DENN!!!
Drei Abfahrten auf der selbst angelegten DH Strecke später war das Grinsen derart fest in mein Gesicht gebrannt,
dass ich noch bis 23Uhr im Keller mein Bike gestreichelt hab!

Der Lenkwinkel mit der Lyrik RLR ist natürlich arg flach, aber dennoch fährt sich das Bike super agil.
In den kommenden Wochen werde ich noch eine kürzere Gabel verbauen, um zu sehen, wie
das Bike mit weiter abgesenkter Tretlagerhöhe funktioniert.

-->Trotz des 216er Dämpfers ist das Tretlager noch 1+cm höher, als dass Tretlager vom Torque meines Kumpels.

Gruß, Jo


----------



## jonnydarocca (10. August 2015)

Die 160mm 26" Pike ist versendet.
Sobald das Teil verbaut und gefahren ist folgt ein Bericht!
Gruß, Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnydarocca (28. August 2015)

Hier gibts die Bilder zum Bike und zu den Anpassungen am Rahmen für den Verbau einer Reverb Stealth.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/91742
Das Bike geht wie die Sau mit der neuen Gabel- 160/160 steh dem Bike wirklich sehr gut.

Gruß, Jonny


----------



## marvin3006 (6. Januar 2016)

Die Seite ist ja ganz schön eingeschlafen hier... Dann wollen wir mal leben in die Bude bringen. 




 

Das ist mein aktuelles Sunday.
Jetzt bekommt es eine generell Überholung und ich wolle euch mal die Parts auflisten, damit ihr euren Senf dazu geben könnt. Bin offen für jeden Tipp!

Zum Rahmen: 
Der bleibt so wie er ist. Wird nochmal ordentlich gebürstet (raue Seite vom Abwaschschwamm und Scheuermilch; funzt super!).
Die Lager werden alle erneuert! http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/sunday-07-08-09 
Bin bei der Seite fündig geworden!
Der Bolzen im DW-Link wird mit Loctite geklebt damit sich die Lager bewegen und nicht der Bolzen im Link. Hier nehme ich gerne Tipps zur Umsetzung entgegen!
Was noch ne Überlegung wäre, alle Bolzen und das ganze Zubehör zu ersetzten. Reine Preisfrage.
Der Steuersatz wird auch noch erneuert. Es wird dann wohl einer von Works mit -1,5°. Damit will ich aber noch bis Sommer warten.

Zu den Komponenten:
Vorweg sei gesagt, ich mag es clean. 1 oder 2 Komponenten die für den Kontrast sorgen wird es aber wohl geben.

Gabel: Hier habe ich mir schon eine RockShox Boxxer Race von 2013 zugelegt. Diese wurde mit Fast Standrohren und Racing Bros Dichtungen getuned!

Dämpfer: RockShox Vivid 5.1 ist verbaut und bleibt drin. Habe damals das Rad gebraucht gekauft und laut Aussage ist das der Original Vivid vom Verkauf. Wird also ein spezieller ShimStack drin sein. Der Dämpfer wird zu Fast geschickt und überholt. Danach sollte er wieder Sahne laufen. Eventuell werde ich eine K9 Feder verbauen. 
Was ist mit diesen hier? http://www.mrc-trading.de/Fahrwerk/Federn/ 
Passen die ins Sunday und wie ist die Performance?

Laufräder: Hier bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig. Mein Favorite sind DT Swiss EX1750 in weiß. Ich liebe die Dinger einfach und sie würden optisch super passen. Werden dann aber wahrscheinlich gebrauchte. Oder ich werde mir einen neuen EX471 Satz zusammen basteln.
Eure Meinung?

Weitere Parts: 
- Kurbel kommt neu (wahrscheinlich Truvativ oder Gravity)
- schwarzes Kettenblatt von e.thirteen mit 34 Zähnen
- Lenker wird ein Renthal Farbar mit 25 oder 30mm rise
- Vorbau würde ich gerne einen emanon haben. oder einen von dem user dasKanninchen. Die Dinger sind geil. Hoffe der hat noch welche
- Griffe ODI Lock on in pink
- Schaltwerk + Schalthebel Sram X0 (besitze ich schon).
- Sattel + Sattelstütze WTB Silverado in Verbindung mit einer Thompson wäre schon was! (Sattelrohr Durchmesser???)
- Bremsen sind Avid Code CR Mag. Die bleiben! (Leitungen sind gekürzt.. Bild ist schon älter)
- Reifen? Maxxis!

Eure Meinung?! Freue mich auf Antworten!


----------



## maggi6288 (6. Januar 2016)

hier gibt's auch so einiges an Ersatzteilen: http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product_list/209

ich würde gleich nen -2° Grad Steuersatz nehmen, du wirst es nicht bereuen!!

warum weiße Laufräder? dadurch wirkt das Bike gar nicht mehr so clean,
ich würde auf jeden Fall einen schwarzen Satz nehmen!

Der Durchmesser vom Sattelrohr beträgt 30,0mm.

Beim Rest kommt es ja auf deinen Geschmack und Vorlieben an.


----------



## FR-Jonny (6. Januar 2016)

wird gut! bin gespannt!


----------



## Marder (6. Januar 2016)

Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die kinematik bezogen auf den kettenzug auf ein 36er kettenblatt ausgelegt ist. Keine ahnung, woher ich es habe und ob es stimmt 

Ps.: würde das weiß oder andere farbkleckse auch weglassen... alles was geht am besten schwarz.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (7. Januar 2016)

Ich habe eine SA Spring im CCD.B im Ironhorse! Läuft 1A und würde ich eher als eine K9 empfehlen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marvin3006 (7. Januar 2016)

Die Antworten kamen schnell! Danke!



maggi6288 schrieb:


> hier gibt's auch so einiges an Ersatzteilen: http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product_list/209
> 
> ich würde gleich nen -2° Grad Steuersatz nehmen, du wirst es nicht bereuen!!
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Infos!
-2° Steuersatz? Ja ok, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Macht wahrscheinlich mehr Sinn.
Und bei den weißen Laufrädern muss ich dir wahrscheinlich auch Recht geben. Ich glaube in meinem Kopf sieht es ganz anders aus als es in Echt aussehen würde. 




Marder schrieb:


> Habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die kinematik bezogen auf den kettenzug auf ein 36er kettenblatt ausgelegt ist. Keine ahnung, woher ich es habe und ob es stimmt
> 
> Ps.: würde das weiß oder andere farbkleckse auch weglassen... alles was geht am besten schwarz.



Alle neuen Sundays wurden mit 36er ausgeliefert.... Da ist wahrscheinlich was dran. Wollte durch ein 34er noch n bisschen Raum zwischen Kettenblatt und Boden gewinnen. Aber auf die 2 zähne kommt es wahrscheinlich auch nicht an.



nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich habe eine SA Spring im CCD.B im Ironhorse! Läuft 1A und würde ich eher als eine K9 empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das sollte dann denke ich auch für den Vivid gelten, oder?


----------



## Mürre (7. Januar 2016)

Bin selbst einen K9 -2° gefahren und war empfehlenswert. 
Und nochmals: bitte kein weiß


----------



## jonnydarocca (7. Januar 2016)

Gefällt mir!!!!!!!!!
Ein Sunday brauch ich auch!!!!!! AAAH!

Bei meinem 7. folgt die nächste Ausbaustufe beim Antrieb: RaceFace N/W Kettenblatt 32z, Zee Schaltwerk + Shifter, neuer SRAM 11-36 Kassette + Kette...
Ich werde dennoch eine obere LG1 E13 Kettenführung montieren.
Sicha is sicha!

Zieh ab!


----------



## Tribal84 (29. Januar 2016)

Welche federhärte würdet ihr bei 100kg fahren? 

Würde gern das Ironhorse meiner Frau mal ausprobieren und bräuchte dafür nur ne neue Feder


----------



## maggi6288 (29. Januar 2016)

400-450


----------



## Tribal84 (29. Januar 2016)

Leider haben wir nur nen M Rahmen aber ich wollte es schon immer mal richtig fahren, also kommt jetzt nen 55er Vorbau rein und noch die passenden Federn und dann wird es nochmal gefahren


----------



## moRReSSey (13. Februar 2016)

Braucht noch jemand einen nagelneuen DW-Link für die neueren Baujahre des Sundays? Hab mir damals welche aus den USA bestellt und brauche sie jetzt nicht mehr, weil das Sunday eh nur im Keller steht und verstaubt.


----------



## moRReSSey (15. März 2016)

Was könnte ich für dieses Schätzchen noch so verlangen? Man kann an einer Hand abzählen, wie oft es gefahren wurde.

Hier mal zur Sicherheit die Teileliste:
Komplett restauriert und neu lackiert im Stil des Sunday Factory Rahmens inkl. neuer Bolzen, neuer Lager und neuem DW-Link

Rahmen: Ironhorse Sunday WC 2009 Größe M
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer + M-Suspension Tech Kartusche
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 Sunday tune
Feder: Nukeproof Shockwave Titan 400x3.0
Laufräder: DT Swiss FX1950 Tricon
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780mm
Vorbau: Funn RSX II Light
Steuersatz: K9 Industries Angle Reducer Cups +/- 2°
Griffe: Ergon GA1 Evo
Shifter: Shimano XTR 10-fach
Schaltwerk: Shimano Zee short cage 10-fach
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace CS-7900 10-fach
Bremsen: Magura MT7 mit 203mm + 180mm Storm Scheiben
Kettenführung: Sixpack Kamikaze
Kette: Shimano Ultegra 10-fach
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant + e13 Guidering 36t
Pedale: Crankbrothers Candy 1
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 30.0 gekürzt
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelklemme: Straitline
Reifen: Magic Mary SnakeSkin TSC vorne, Hans Dampf SnakeSkin TSC hinten (tubeless)

Baujahr des Rahmens: 2009

Custom Gabel- & Dämpferdecals von Slik Graphics (Gabel in Blackbox Design, Dämpfer in grün passend zum Rahmen) + selbst entworfene Oberrohr- & Unterrohr Logoaufkleber

Gewicht: 15,9kg


----------



## xMARTINx (15. März 2016)

Behalten...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. März 2016)

Aufjedenfall behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (17. März 2016)

Hat noch jemand Lager oder einen Tip, wo es günstig einen Lagersatz gibt?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## harbourmastah (17. März 2016)

http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/product_list/209

da bekommst du alle Ersatzteile!


----------



## Dragozool (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo IH Fahrer 
ich zähle selbst zu den sehr zufriedenen und glücklichen Ponny Fahrern und habe mit viel liebe meins aufgebaut :





Partlist
Iron Horse Sunday WC 2009 M
-2° K9 Steuersatz
Fox 40 Float 2015
Vivid 5.1 Custom Tune (CCDB kommt demnächst rein)
Mavic Deetraks 2009 (nicht mehr Deemax wie auf dem bild da sie nicht wirklich gefielen)
Avid Code 2008 Bremssättel mit 2012er Griffen
Atlas Lenker
e13 LG1+ Kurbel in 175er länge + e13 Kettenblatt 38T
Reverse escape Pedale rot Elox
X0 Typ 2 Short Cage Schaltwerk
Thompson Sattelstütze
Maxxis Ardent 2,6er Breite Falt

Mein gewicht liegt momentan bei schönen 16,4 Kg mit den verbauten Parts was mmn sehr gut ist für ein Iron Horse 

nun zu meiner Frage...leider...was könnte ich für das Ponny noch verlangen? Rahmen ist nicht abgerockt lager laufen gut und nix hat spiel.
Eigentlich will ich dieses Schöne ding nicht verkaufen doch es ist mir leider zu klein und ich komme an meine Grenzen ab einem gewissen tempo :/ Hatte schon 2 etwas unschöne Stürze dadurch weil das Ponny Mich einfach abgeworfen hat und allein weiter fahren wollte 
Wenn hier jemand ist der das Liest und eventuell einen L Rahmen hat den er abgeben könnte wär ich der Glücklichste Kerl hier  Ich bin 191 groß und wiege momentan 118 kg.

LG

Drago


----------



## san_andreas (22. Mai 2016)

Der L dürfte bei 1,91 auch zu klein sein.


----------



## Dragozool (22. Mai 2016)

Dürfte aber um einiges besser gehen als die M denk ich mal


----------



## Stuntman-Mike79 (14. April 2017)

Servus zusammen.
Ich bin in kürze stolzer Besitzer eines Sunday WC aus 2007 und freue mich riesig. Stelle jetzt grad schon einige Überlegungen bzgl. der Umbaumaßnahmen an. In diesem Forum hier ist's ja doch etwas ruhiger geworden, aber vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere doch mit seinem Erfahrungsschatz weiterhelfen!?

Welcher Dämpfer ist der beste bzw. welche Umbauarbeiten müssen dafür getätigt werden? Lohnt der Umbau auf einen anderen DW-Link, z.B. BOS? Wo kriegt man das Zeug noch her?
Welches Angle Set empfehlt ihr?
Gibt es empfehlenswerte Tuning-Sets für 2007er Boxxer World Cup oder soll ich doch lieber ne "moderne" Gabel reinhauen?

Besten Dank im Voraus,

Henrik


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (14. April 2017)

Bzgl. Dämpfer da gabs spezielle Tunes für DHX 3.0, 5.0 etc. auch Vivid ging gut im Sunday 
Beim RC4 und Bos kannst du entweder das Link selbst ausfräsen oder du kaufst einen passenden Link dafür teile gibts zb. bei pearcycles.com uk 
und Winkelsteuersatz solltest du am besten selbst ausprobieren hängt halt vieles vom eigenen Vorlieben ab   der eine schwört auf Fox der andere auf Rock Shox wieder ein anderer auf Marzocchi etc. genau so ist es mit dem Lenkwinkel der eine mag eher flach der andere eben etwas steil 
Aber les dich doch mal im anderen forum durch "zeigt eure Sundays und andere Ironhorse"
vllt. ist da viel mehr dabei was dich interessieren könnte


----------



## Da Goasse (17. April 2017)

Servus,

bzgl deiner Dämpfer Frage. Hatte am Wochenende die möglichkeit jeweils mit RC4 und einem abgestimmten DHX 3.0 zu fahren. Beide Dämpfer funktionieren tadellos im Ironhorse. Link muss dafür dementsprechend ausgefräst werden (beim RC4).
Vivid funktioniert auch sehr gut im IH, aber man muss zwingend auf das richtige Tune achten, ansonsten geht gar nichts. 

Wie FreiRider schon schreibt, ist das Angleset eine Geschichte der Vorliebe. Grundsätzlich kann man aber sagen, dass das IH um einiges ruhiger wird mit -2°, dafür natürlich auch etwas mehr Kraft benötigt um agil bewegt zu werden.

Es gibt noch eine Englische Firma, die einen Link neu verkauft, der ähnlich dem BOS ist. Pearcy hat langsam aber sicher nicht mehr viele Teile. Ich schau mal ob ich die Adresse von denen irgendwo habe.

Edit: hier der Link zum Link  http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/components/suspension-modifications/kona-stinky-98-to-00

Mfg
Goasse


----------



## LostLyrics (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo, Ich baue mir gerade ein Sunday Factory aus 2009 auf und bin auf der Suche nach den Drehmomenten. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (13. Mai 2017)

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c54/CK_123/torquespecs.jpg


----------



## LostLyrics (4. Juni 2017)

Jetzt hätte ich noch eine Frage. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem CCDB in der Coilversion im Sunday und evtl die Buchsenmaße? Oder doch lieber den Fox Dhx 5.0 behalten. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (6. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre den CCDB Coil mit Huberbuchsen im IH!
Hatte den auch bei Flatout-Suspension zum Service und Tuning. (Die Kennlinie ist übrigens ziemlich identisch mit dem Banshee Legend, damit hat man schonmal ein Set-Up von der Cane Cree Homepage)

Ich bin voll zufrieden. Der Cane Cree läuft 1A.


----------



## moRReSSey (5. August 2017)

Hat noch jemand sone Schutzplatte fürn Hinterbau rumfliegen, damit man sich den Dämpfer nicht mit Dreck zuklatscht?


----------



## FR-Jonny (11. August 2017)

schneid dir n schlauch zurecht!


----------



## moRReSSey (24. August 2017)

Nagelneuer DW-Link zu verkaufen -> 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/996078-iron-horse-dw-link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ColinEbert (22. November 2017)

Hmm. Mal wieder etwas schreiben.
Ein Kumpel und ich spielen mit dem Gedanken einige Sunday's und Yakuza's nachzubauen(Leicht abgeändert)
Hatten gestern die Idee zu schauen ob wir das mit Karbon auch bewerkstelligen könnten.
Kennt sich wer dort besser aus??  Wäre dankbar für feedback.


----------



## padba211 (30. Mai 2018)

Gibts jemand der sein IronHorse Sunday in Large loswerden möchte??


----------



## Da Goasse (30. Mai 2018)

Verkaufe in absehbarer zeit meinen weißen Worldcup Rahmen in M... L hab ich leider keinen...


----------



## Da Goasse (19. Juni 2018)

Mein weißer Rahmen in M steht zum Verkauf! 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1134494-iron-horse-sunday-worldcup-2009-m


----------



## padba211 (4. November 2018)

Hat evtl noch irgendwer Ersatzteile für ein Sunday '09 rumliegen? Schrauben, Link, Bolzen, Lagerabdeckungen?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. November 2018)

Ich verkaufe zum Jahresende mein Ironhorse in L
Bei Bedarf auch mit dem passendem Outfit    (Klamotten gehören leider nicht mir )


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. November 2018)

So ein schmuckstück kann man doch nicht hergeben


----------



## Rush9k (13. November 2018)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe zum Jahresende mein Ironhorse in L
> Bei Bedarf auch mit dem passendem Outfit    (Klamotten gehören leider nicht mir )


Komplett oder auch nur den Rahmen?


----------



## FloNSBikes (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo alle miteinander! Ich suche den unteren Link für mein Ironhorse Sunday Team 2008
Leider bin ich weder im Bikemarkt, noch anderswo im Internet fündig geworden. Und der Link der aktuell am Rad verbaut ist, ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Mein Bruder könnte mir zwar auch einen neuen fräsen, was aber mit sehr viel Aufwand verbunden ist. Also hat noch jemand was rumliege, oder weiß wo ich einen erwerben kann? alles andere ist schon neu gekommen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## padba211 (18. Februar 2020)

Grösster Occasions-Markt für Biker | Traildevils
					

Kaufe und Verkaufe Bikes, Parts, Zubehör und Anderes im besten Neu & Occasions-Markt für Biker.




					traildevils.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona shreder (21. Juli 2020)

-


----------

